# AsianKatie's First Grow (Indoor)



## asiankatie (Sep 26, 2007)

Okay, I have had the pleasure of having so many of you walk me through everything! from strains to systems to lights! So I've finally done it! I started out on this thread with inquiry to indoor growing pertaining to the aerogarden. I have since decided against it.. obviously.

Here's my set up.

It's a closet grow (literally).

I built a DWC system. Basically using a 10g rubbermaid, netpots, airpump and stone etc. as you will see in the pictures.

I virtually set this baby up yesterday! it's been about 25 Hours, and I have had the lights on the whole time. I was advised to have them on 24/7 for the first week or so.

It's probably about 75F in there. It's not really heating up which is a good thing. i can't plug in a fan yet though, because i am using a 13 amp extension and it caused this weird light issue when i tried yesterday, so I'm waiting on the 15amp cord that i ordered online. should be here tomorrow.

I am using (at the moment) (1) 175 watt Metal Halide by Hydrofarm. It's hanging approx. 15 inches from the plants. (in the pictures it is much further, that was taken before i moved it down..)

For flowering I am thinking about getting a hps conversion bulb although i have been advised by some to get red spectrum cfls. not sure which way I'm going to go yet.

I am starting with 5 seeds. The germination process took about 2 days before i saw little tails cracking out of the seeds, and 3 before 2 of them sprouted. When i set up the system, I put 4 of the 5 in the rockwool-->hydroton-->net pots. the 5th one just hasn't quite come out of the seed yet, I'm gonna give the guy a little more time. 

Of the 4 planted, they all had long tails coming out, one had already shed its shell and had a sprout (its the one you see with the duct tape kinda around the hole.. he had an accident and fell through, so i had to make some adjustments. Anyway, the one to the right of that in the far right bottom corner just today is coming out of its shell, the one to the top right was buried a bit in the rockwool so i helped it find it's way up, and now within the last 5 hours it has really popped up. they're starting to get those second set of leaves as you can see. The one that I'm kinda concerned about is the top left corner. there's no leaves on it... I'm not really sure what happened... will they grow? or...

anyway here's some pics.

here's the finished product after I cut all the holes and put the cups in:






Here's the set up to the right side view, this was taken a couple hours after I set it up.






Here's some close ups from today (taken about 15 minutes ago) Ill just show one.. this is the first one to have sprouted that i mentioned before sorry its pretty blurry. (as you can see though, if you can tell its really stretched out of there a lot in the past 24 hours. from where it was just barely sitting on the rockwool in that first picture..)






and here's our odd stem one.. can't really figure out why it looks like this... any advice?


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Sep 27, 2007)

nice job.. you got it setup quick!!
that one stem...probaly a bug at the top off before it got big enough..


----------



## asiankatie (Sep 27, 2007)

Smoke2Live420 said:


> nice job.. you got it setup quick!!
> that one stem...probaly a bug at the top off before it got big enough..


I've had so much help from people, i mean not physically but, online. Gyp in particular.. that guy fuckin rules so hard.

a bug?! what?!


----------



## nongreenthumb (Sep 27, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> I've had so much help from people, i mean not physically but, online. Gyp in particular.. that guy fuckin rules so hard.
> 
> a bug?! what?!


Gyp is a good guy, stick with him, he'll make you a star  His sour diesel looks great.


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Sep 27, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> Gyp is a good guy, stick with him, he'll make you a star  His sour diesel looks great.


whos this gyp guy..i looked 4 him in member list..dont see a gyp


----------



## nongreenthumb (Sep 27, 2007)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/23677-sour-diesel-journal-green-can.html

thats his grow journal


----------



## asiankatie (Sep 27, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> Gyp is a good guy, stick with him, he'll make you a star  His sour diesel looks great.


Yeah he's basically walked me through the whole thing. It's like.. just as good if not better than actually having someone physically here. 

yeah his grow journal is out of control!

your avatar is awesome


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Sep 27, 2007)

asiankatie..could u take a pic of inside the bin...i want to build a hydroponic like that..i jus dont no what the inside should look like


----------



## asiankatie (Sep 27, 2007)

BTW here's what's goin' on UNDER the LID.







I love the sound it sounds like sizzling. I made a small modification, since i had that empty pot in the center, and the seed hasn't come about yet, i decided to cover to hole to help eliminate any algae issues. don't want that.


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Sep 27, 2007)

WHAT DO YOU HAVE UNDER THE WATER TO MAKE THE BUBBLE..AIR STONES? AND I GUESS U GOT A AIR PUMP CONNECTED TO THE AIR STONE RIGHT?


----------



## nongreenthumb (Sep 27, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> I virtually set this baby up yesterday! it's been about 25 Hours, and I have had the lights on the whole time. I was advised to have them on 24/7 for the first week or so.



24/7 all the way through veg, its the only way to travel unless you want to slow down their growth.


----------



## asiankatie (Sep 27, 2007)

Smoke2Live420 said:


> WHAT DO YOU HAVE UNDER THE WATER TO MAKE THE BUBBLE..AIR STONES? AND I GUESS U GOT A AIR PUMP CONNECTED TO THE AIR STONE RIGHT?


Made a small hole just barely big enough for the hosing just under where the lid snaps in the back. It's 1 long airstone. you know how you can get them in the small size? well you can get bars of them too. I'm sure other people have them too. the bars are better, more disbursement otherwise you just have a shit load of bubbles coming up at one spot. no good unless you have 32423423432 air pumps connected.


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Sep 27, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> Made a small hole just barely big enough for the hosing just under where the lid snaps in the back. It's 1 long airstone. you know how you can get them in the small size? well you can get bars of them too. I'm sure other people have them too. the bars are better, more disbursement otherwise you just have a shit load of bubbles coming up at one spot. no good unless you have 32423423432 air pumps connected.



your the greatest!!


----------



## asiankatie (Sep 27, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> 24/7 all the way through veg, its the only way to travel unless you want to slow down their growth.


what?! all the way through.. that seems like an awful waste of electricity.

I read somewhere that plants can only take in 18 hrs. I don't know if that's true or not though.. Ill still leave it on 24 for the time being. but I don't know if Ill do it all the way through veg.

I'm having a rotten time figuring out where I would put clones, but that's further down the road.

Gyp said to have them like this (24) for a while, like maybe a week? and then switch to 18/6. That's gonna make my Electric bill insane as it is. CA electricity is tres $$$$

My real problem is I got one of these uber digi timers, and i don't get how to work it, it has all these extras like daylight cycles for astro something... and sunrises and sunsets and places in longitude bla bla. uhg. why can't it just be basic!! it's the only 3 prong one i could find that wasn't for outdoor.


----------



## asiankatie (Sep 27, 2007)

Smoke2Live420 said:


> your the greatest!!


I know... 

haha just kidding..

but.. seriously.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Sep 27, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> what?! all the way through.. that seems like an awful waste of electricity.
> 
> I read somewhere that plants can only take in 18 hrs. I don't know if that's true or not though.. Ill still leave it on 24 for the time being. but I don't know if Ill do it all the way through veg.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately though, most people on here only go on what they been told by someone else and unfortunately that is incorrect.

Heres a link to a pdf, at around page 60 theres is an ask ed rosenthal thread where he explains the difference between 18 and 24 hour lighting schedules. You really should read it.

http://www.softsecrets.nl/_public/SSUK2007-03.pdf


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Sep 27, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> I know...
> 
> haha just kidding..
> 
> but.. seriously.



lol hhahhaahahha.
you are !!
i didnt really understand the hole hydro ponic thing until u showed me...under the lid... lol
now all i need is the stones..maybe i could use gravel?? 
and an air pump


----------



## wafflehouselover (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi just wanna give you my 2 cents.

You won't pay anymore then a extra 20-30 dollars a month for that light. Keep them on 24 hrs a day that way when you switch to 12/12 you'll keep your electric bill steady. I've already calculate it for u, you can use a 250hps light during flower so double the wattage of your current light because its only going to be on 12 hrs instead of 24.

Another thing is that you should go with a 250watt hps lighting because any higher you'll probably heat up that closet and you'll get more problems. CLF just really sucks compare to growing with HID lighting.

Another is have your water lvl up to the netpot but make sure its not saturating the rockwool but the bubbles are splashing inside the hydroton underneath the rockwool, after the roots have burst from the netpot you can lower the water lvl.

Oh yea that digi timer i just got one of those also i was use to their other model which was easier.

Heres how you use it set up the time as you would normally, ignore all the other things just keep pressing plus until you get to the timeset on/off(you'll see a 1 pop up somewhere). That is your First on time so make sure you press day so that it shows all day of the wk, then set your time you want it to turn on, then click on next you;ll see --:-- and a number 2, thats your second program now press day and set all day of the wk and thats your off.

You can have 16 total setting so thats 8 on/off setting. Every odd number is on and even is off, so like 1 is on time, 2 is off.

Sorry yea its pretty confusing hope that helped.


----------



## asiankatie (Sep 27, 2007)

wafflehouselover said:


> Hi just wanna give you my 2 cents.
> 
> You won't pay anymore then a extra 20-30 dollars a month for that light. Keep them on 24 hrs a day that way when you switch to 12/12 you'll keep your electric bill steady. I've already calculate it for u, you can use a 250hps light during flower so double the wattage of your current light because its only going to be on 12 hrs instead of 24.
> 
> ...


AHHH thank you. as far as electricity goes.. 20-30 dollars. thats what my bill is ANYWAY. you don't think it's gonna look suspicious having it double?! that's crazy. I don't know, we'll see... for now ill leave them like that. but in a week or so, i'll make a more educated decision.

Well, i wanted to keep my MH, and just get a conversion bulb which will actually put it at 150 hps i think. :\ i dunno, GYP said it would prob be enough. well see how they start looking as they get bigger and make the call then. i just don't really want to be spending a whole lot more money just yet. Im super poor and barely afforded what i have @ the moment. I DO have 2 of the same MH lights though, if that's any difference. i just dont know that i could hang both of them in there, theyre pretty heavy and the closet rod thinger isnt the most sturdy thing ever. But like i said, we'll try and just play it by ear for the time being.

The water is doing just that. its about an inch from the bottom of the nets, so with the bubbles as you can see in that picture, it spashes the rocks as you can see the dots of water on the empty container. it doesnt even touch the rocks though, it just splashes them. it's perfect. the one that sprouted first, that is pictured... has a single root coming down. 25 hours! and already. they grow so fast. it's like everyday there's something new.

I think i kinda get what your saying about the digi. but im so deliriously tired right now ill read it in the morning and mess with it. thanks for that <3


----------



## asiankatie (Sep 27, 2007)

nongreenthumb-

excellent article. thank you


----------



## nongreenthumb (Sep 27, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> nongreenthumb-
> 
> excellent article. thank you


No problem, glad to help


----------



## trapper (Sep 27, 2007)

20 to 30 dollars is nothing on an electric bill,a relative just bought a lamp heat system for his illness it uses 3000 watts and its running 6 hours a day,my son when he runs his computer through the surround sound and into the tv he is useing1200 watts,and he leaves it on all the time,their are so many reasons for power spikes,every day every where.


----------



## asiankatie (Sep 27, 2007)

uhg! it is when its double what your electrical bill has been in the past @[email protected]


----------



## tleaf jr. (Sep 27, 2007)

dont worry being parinoid wil kill you


----------



## ILoveUMaryJane (Sep 27, 2007)

Kate, could you tell me what you're doing about nutes? I'm thinking about using a very similar bubbler setup to you,
Thanks


----------



## asiankatie (Sep 27, 2007)

ILoveUMaryJane said:


> Kate, could you tell me what you're doing about nutes? I'm thinking about using a very similar bubbler setup to you,
> Thanks


not even sure yet.. not gonna worry about it till the second week. ^_- ask me again in a week. still deciding


----------



## Kant (Sep 27, 2007)

looking good katie, i'll be interested to see how they turn out. what strain did you choose?


----------



## Gyp (Sep 27, 2007)

If I wasn't so blazed I'd remember the strain.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Sep 28, 2007)

You stoners, you aint got no membery, i've just woken up and this is the first post i've read and even I know she got cyber crystal.


----------



## ILoveUMaryJane (Sep 28, 2007)

Ooh, also, are you just relying on the bubbles making splashes to wet the rockwool and hydroton? Is it working?


----------



## wafflehouselover (Sep 28, 2007)

ILoveUMaryJane, i got a huge plant that my water lvl is way below the netpot. I use a 6inch netpot and my plant still stays alive even tho no bubbles reach the netpot.


----------



## asiankatie (Sep 28, 2007)

Kant said:


> looking good katie, i'll be interested to see how they turn out. what strain did you choose?


Cyber Crystal from KC Brains? ::shrug::

do YOU by chance know anything about that little stem one that's growing? no one seems to be answering my question about that one


----------



## asiankatie (Sep 28, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> You stoners, you aint got no membery, i've just woken up and this is the first post i've read and even I know she got cyber crystal.



WORD! hell yeah you know. ^_^


----------



## asiankatie (Sep 28, 2007)

UNBELIEVABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! my fucking cat. just ate the tops off of all but one. of course leaving the stem alone. one i can't even see if the roots are still in the rockwool. one is literally just the top... and jfaksdfjsdjfsdfjds;fjdsa;

FUCK FUCK FUCK i hate that god damned cat!

so there's one survivor. im not germinating 4 more seeds. UHGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## nongreenthumb (Sep 28, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> UNBELIEVABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! my fucking cat. just ate the tops off of all but one. of course leaving the stem alone. one i can't even see if the roots are still in the rockwool. one is literally just the top... and jfaksdfjsdjfsdfjds;fjdsa;
> 
> FUCK FUCK FUCK i hate that god damned cat!
> 
> so there's one survivor. im not germinating 4 more seeds. UHGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


Cats love weed, its a known fact, they will eat your plants time and time again. Its a good job they were only cyber crystal lol j/k


----------



## Drizzle (Sep 28, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> UNBELIEVABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! my fucking cat. just ate the tops off of all but one. of course leaving the stem alone. one i can't even see if the roots are still in the rockwool. one is literally just the top... and jfaksdfjsdjfsdfjds;fjdsa;
> 
> FUCK FUCK FUCK i hate that god damned cat!
> 
> so there's one survivor. im not germinating 4 more seeds. UHGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


Ruh roh. Yea cats love destroying plants, or anything else you might like a lot. Thats why I never let my cat in my room now, unless I am in there watching him, because he goes straight for the garden every time.

I feel for you. Don't get discouraged though, these things can happen. I had my HPS reflector fall on my plants the other day, breaking off the top cola of my best white widow. I nearly cried. It looked horrible, but I braced her back up, and bandaged the stem, now she's looking better than ever. Cannabis certainly is resilient.

Good luck to you and your garden.


----------



## Kant (Sep 28, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> UNBELIEVABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! my fucking cat. just ate the tops off of all but one. of course leaving the stem alone. one i can't even see if the roots are still in the rockwool. one is literally just the top... and jfaksdfjsdjfsdfjds;fjdsa;
> 
> FUCK FUCK FUCK i hate that god damned cat!
> 
> so there's one survivor. im not germinating 4 more seeds. UHGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG



looks like you got a cat burglar. seriously thought, that sux. well you could just grow this one out for a couple of weeks, then take 4 clones and pray that the parent plant is female(clones will alway be the same sex as the parent). But if it turn out to be male then (depending on how long you veg) it could mean that you've wasted a month or more and you'll have to start over.

OR you could compromise. germ 2 seeds and later take 2 clones


----------



## asiankatie (Sep 29, 2007)

im germinating 4 more seeds. will it do the one plant any harm to be in the veg stage for a few days longer with the other ones? I have since moved our "survivor" to the center to get better light. and bubbles.

im guessing i should get rid of the "stems" along with our original stem in question 

Yesterday, i caught him in sqeezing his way in there again because i had left the door cracked. i caught him just in time looking at the plant with his mouth open.. ready to chomp off the top. i grabbed and sqeezed him. lol he stopped. yeah hes totally NOT allowed in there anymore. fucking asshole.


----------



## Kant (Sep 29, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> im germinating 4 more seeds. will it do the one plant any harm to be in the veg stage for a few days longer with the other ones?


it won't hurt at all. actually the surviver will be bigger and produce more bud simply because it's had more time to grow and develope.



asiankatie said:


> Yesterday, i caught him in sqeezing his way in there again because i had left the door cracked. i caught him just in time looking at the plant with his mouth open.. ready to chomp off the top. i grabbed and sqeezed him. lol he stopped. yeah hes totally NOT allowed in there anymore. fucking asshole.


mmm...just deserts.


----------



## Gyp (Sep 29, 2007)

Reminds me of a cat discussion I had. I won't voice my opinion due to some Peta people. Everything is gonna be ok, you can do it!


----------



## nongreenthumb (Sep 29, 2007)

What you need for that cat is a plastic sack a bit of rope and a nice n deep lake.


----------



## Kant (Sep 29, 2007)

burlap works better


----------



## nongreenthumb (Sep 29, 2007)

We get a lot of cats in our back garden, they seem to pray on us, i'm thinking of setting up an air rifle to a motion sensor or something.

I really dislike cats, they don't have any purpose other than to scrounge the only reason they stick to you is because they think they will get easy food if that stops then they are off to the next sucker.

Have you ever seen a cat with no fur on its face, they look like pure evil.


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Sep 29, 2007)

I like dogs myself.

LIke the the dwc you have.
I am getting ready to start my own soon.


----------



## Gyp (Sep 29, 2007)

yeah, my dog is awesome. He's only 9 months old, and scared to go down my basement steps, keeping my grow area safe.


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 29, 2007)

asiankatie you are doing an awesome job. and im not saying that just because your hot lol. you seem to really have things setup well. i am also of asian heritage and my sisters name is katie, so that is what brought me to your thread. i was like damn my sister is growing? about the cat thing, for some reason my cats dont touch my shit but my 9 month old puppy stands over my shoulder while i work on my grow. occasionally he tries to nibble on the leaves but i think he is more interested on eating my socks. keep up the good work.


----------



## asiankatie (Sep 30, 2007)

Gyp said:


> yeah, my dog is awesome. He's only 9 months old, and scared to go down my basement steps, keeping my grow area safe.


is this the jamaican dog? ohhhhh so cute


----------



## asiankatie (Sep 30, 2007)

mastakoosh said:


> asiankatie you are doing an awesome job. and im not saying that just because your hot lol. you seem to really have things setup well. i am also of asian heritage and my sisters name is katie, so that is what brought me to your thread. i was like damn my sister is growing? about the cat thing, for some reason my cats dont touch my shit but my 9 month old puppy stands over my shoulder while i work on my grow. occasionally he tries to nibble on the leaves but i think he is more interested on eating my socks. keep up the good work.


Why thank you, that's so nice. another asian katie?! ahhhhh. awwwh thats so cute about the puppy ^__^


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 1, 2007)

So here's the update:

Due to the "cat incident". I germinated 4 more seeds. so in all i was germinating 5 because i left the one from the last round that didn't germinate in there too. So, of the 5 that were in there 3 of them germinated. and 2 are left in there. of course Im not sure if the "dud" from the first round was one of the germinators (haha) because, of course i didn't label them. uhg. Is that bad? 2 of the 9 so far, not germinating?

Anyway, trying this again, last night i went ahead and planted the 3 "newbies", all of them had long roots, no sprouts, just the seed still attached. So i planted all 3, with the "survivor" from round 1 in the middle. As of today 2 of the 3 have sprouted out of their seeds, and one still remains but looks to be shedding it very soon. Our Survivor has since given us some nice roots though.

Here are some pictures..

Here we have all 4 ladies, (we'll call them ladies in a hopeful way to try and coax them into being female.. ^_-) our survivor, and the 3 new additions..







Here's a closer picture of our survivor, on the new leaves theres a small hole in one of them? is that normal? er...






AND here is a survivor's roots: YAY






Question though, at what point do i add nutes? I was told about 2 weeks but since the middle on will be about a week ahead of the other 3.... any thoughts?


----------



## wafflehouselover (Oct 1, 2007)

add nutes now if you haven't already, in hydro you need nutes because its not like soil. Soil has microorganism that break down shit and provide nutes to the roots, but in hydro its just water and secondary nute which is cal,mag,iron ect from your tap water.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 1, 2007)

wafflehouselover said:


> add nutes now if you haven't already, in hydro you need nutes because its not like soil. Soil has microorganism that break down shit and provide nutes to the roots, but in hydro its just water and secondary nute which is cal,mag,iron ect from your tap water.


already?

oh im using distilled.


----------



## wafflehouselover (Oct 1, 2007)

yes, use only 1/4 recommended dosage then gradually increase every wk.


----------



## wafflehouselover (Oct 1, 2007)

4th wk should be at full streghth


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 1, 2007)

wafflehouselover said:


> 4th wk should be at full streghth


even though, three of the plants were just planted yesterday?


----------



## wafflehouselover (Oct 1, 2007)

yes hydro needs nutes to survive, im guessing you don't have a tds meter so 1/4 dosage so very very light nute mix should be 300-400ppm


----------



## Kant (Oct 1, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> even though, three of the plants were just planted yesterday?


well by the 3rd week, they will be more than ready to handle full nutes. so if you do it by the 4th week of the survivor (3rd week for the new ladies), everything should work out just fine.

don't worry, by that time you'll have a pretty good feeling of what to do, beside the plant will be pretty big.


----------



## bongspit (Oct 1, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> AHHH thank you. as far as electricity goes.. 20-30 dollars. thats what my bill is ANYWAY. you don't think it's gonna look suspicious having it double?! that's crazy. I don't know, we'll see... for now ill leave them like that. but in a week or so, i'll make a more educated decision.
> 
> Well, i wanted to keep my MH, and just get a conversion bulb which will actually put it at 150 hps i think. :\ i dunno, GYP said it would prob be enough. well see how they start looking as they get bigger and make the call then. i just don't really want to be spending a whole lot more money just yet. Im super poor and barely afforded what i have @ the moment. I DO have 2 of the same MH lights though, if that's any difference. i just dont know that i could hang both of them in there, theyre pretty heavy and the closet rod thinger isnt the most sturdy thing ever. But like i said, we'll try and just play it by ear for the time being.
> 
> ...


I have read several places that you need a period of darkness(18/6) because that is when the photosynthesis happens.


----------



## Kant (Oct 1, 2007)

bongspit said:


> I have read several places that you need a period of darkness(18/6) because that is when the photosynthesis happens.


photosynthesis is the conversion of light energy and nutes into sugars. The key word is LIGHT. The only reasons for a dark period is because a plant can only take in so much light per day. It also helps regulate the plants biological functions but that doesn't come into play until you flower. 

whether you use 18/6 or 24/0 really comes down to personal preference. there really isn't a whole lot of evidence to suggest either one is better.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 2, 2007)

Kant said:


> photosynthesis is the conversion of light energy and nutes into sugars. The key word is LIGHT. The only reasons for a dark period is because a plant can only take in so much light per day. It also helps regulate the plants biological functions but that doesn't come into play until you flower.
> 
> whether you use 18/6 or 24/0 really comes down to personal preference. there really isn't a whole lot of evidence to suggest either one is better.


really i read 24/0 is best... im certainly not doing it because i like wasting energy...

OHHH so i got some nutes. FoxFarm Grow Big. ^_________^

It says on the bottle:

Recirculating systems: 2 tsp per Gallon

Aggressive Strength: 3 Tsp per gallon

Foliar Feeding: 1/2 tsp per gallon. Use a pump sprayer and apply to both sides of leaves early in morning best.

I'm guessing since 3 are only 2 days old.

and 1 is.. like a week.

use like 1/4 tsp per gallon?


----------



## VictorVIcious (Oct 2, 2007)

Katie please tell me you have a meter to test your nute solution. Congrats by the way on getting started. VV


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 2, 2007)

VictorVIcious said:


> Katie please tell me you have a meter to test your nute solution. Congrats by the way on getting started. VV


ppm?

lol. no. i rule!

what are thoughts on using RO water as opposed to Distilled... distilled is expensive for some reason. fucking water...


----------



## wafflehouselover (Oct 2, 2007)

yes go with that, if its showing good growth you can bump it up to half a teaspoon per gal. Your going with the recirculating system.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Oct 2, 2007)

i use ro water. Must have a drain available to use it, for every gallon of ro you have 4 gallons of waste water. Connects to a hose fitting and output for both waste and ro is 1/4" line. I bought some air distribution valves at Meijers in the pet department and ran seperate lines to each reservoir so all I have to due is turn it on to put water in the res.


----------



## Kant (Oct 2, 2007)

i just buy my RO water. comes at about $1 a gallon.


----------



## wafflehouselover (Oct 2, 2007)

i use tap water that has been sitting there for atleast 24 hrs, it cost least then a penny per gal and its also rich in the secondary nutrients that plant requires.


----------



## Kant (Oct 3, 2007)

wafflehouselover said:


> i use tap water that has been sitting there for atleast 24 hrs, it cost least then a penny per gal and its also rich in the secondary nutrients that plant requires.


i wouldn't say the plant requires the extra crap in tap water. It usually consists of chlorine(which evaporates when you let it stand for 24 hrs), calcium, various dissolved metals and other crap.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 3, 2007)

VictorVIcious said:


> i use ro water. Must have a drain available to use it, for every gallon of ro you have 4 gallons of waste water. Connects to a hose fitting and output for both waste and ro is 1/4" line. I bought some air distribution valves at Meijers in the pet department and ran seperate lines to each reservoir so all I have to due is turn it on to put water in the res.


wait what are you talking about. oh, creating it?

i just meant store bought


----------



## maseo111 (Oct 3, 2007)

Kant said:


> i wouldn't say the plant requires the extra crap in tap water. It usually consists of chlorine(which evaporates when you let it stand for 24 hrs), calcium, various dissolved metals and other crap.


Chlorine, yeah, course a big no no, but plants do need calcium and magnesium and other dissolved solids that RO water does not have. You could always just use a hard-water Micro nutrient that deals with the situation as long as your ppm isn't above like 300 or something.....
And an RO machine is expensive,
and water is expensive,
and nutrients you have to add to RO water are expensive,
and your time is expensive,
and.....yea


----------



## Kant (Oct 3, 2007)

maseo111 said:


> Chlorine, yeah, course a big no no, but plants do need calcium and magnesium and other dissolved solids that RO water does not have. You could always just use a hard-water Micro nutrient that deals with the situation as long as your ppm isn't above like 300 or something.....
> And an RO machine is expensive,
> and water is expensive,
> and nutrients you have to add to RO water are expensive,
> ...


an RO machine is expensive. i've considered buying one many times but was never willing to cough up the cash for one.

i pay about a $1.20 per gallon for RO water, which is pretty cheap.

nutes are expensive. my nutes (and i would imagine all nutes) have magnesium and calcium. But this way you have better control as to how much mag and cal and other crap is in the reservoir water.

in any case to each their own.

asiankate, these are mostly personal preferences. if you decide to use tap water, it'll work just fine(remember to let it stand 24hrs to let the chlorine evaporate). I buy RO water because it's cheap and readily available.


----------



## starchland (Oct 3, 2007)

hot bush!!!


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 3, 2007)

Kant said:


> an RO machine is expensive. i've considered buying one many times but was never willing to cough up the cash for one.
> 
> i pay about a $1.20 per gallon for RO water, which is pretty cheap.
> 
> ...


yeah i might just start using RO and pH balance it. because, i dont know, distilled is uber expensive.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 3, 2007)

UPDATE:

So, first off our "survivor" is doing really well. We got some nice root action (as you can see)






The new leaves are doing well, and theres another small set coming out of those. sweet.






And here's what our new babies look like. they're coming along really well.






So yeah, good news all around, probably going to do a water change in the next few days, but so far so good. 

aparently i need to get some stuff for preventing root rot. as this happened to another fellow using a similar set up to mine.


----------



## wafflehouselover (Oct 3, 2007)

katie you'll only get root rot if you don't aerate the water enough, just be sure that you give the water enough air bubbles for the roots.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 3, 2007)

oh word. thanks ^_^


----------



## VictorVIcious (Oct 3, 2007)

Define expensive. I paid $220 for a system that will give me 85 gallon of ro water even in the winter in MIchigan. I don't pay for water or sewer. Could have bought a ph meter (blue lab truncheon) for $150 and made sure I let water sit for a day before using. Carry buckets etc. I suppose I do have a few more reasons than some folks do. VV


----------



## Kant (Oct 3, 2007)

VictorVIcious said:


> Define expensive. I paid $220 for a system that will give me 85 gallon of ro water even in the winter in MIchigan. I don't pay for water or sewer. Could have bought a ph meter (blue lab truncheon) for $150 and made sure I let water sit for a day before using. Carry buckets etc. I suppose I do have a few more reasons than some folks do. VV


that's a good point. If i had more use for the RO filter system, then i would definitely buy one but as it is, i only need RO water for my set up and an aquarium.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 3, 2007)

VictorVIcious said:


> Define expensive. I paid $220 for a system that will give me 85 gallon of ro water even in the winter in MIchigan. I don't pay for water or sewer. Could have bought a ph meter (blue lab truncheon) for $150 and made sure I let water sit for a day before using. Carry buckets etc. I suppose I do have a few more reasons than some folks do. VV


Yeah, i just. right now. am so poor it's not even funny. and need to save all the money i can. got ripped off on amazon, so now am having to pay a 900 dollar bill for.. well.. nothing. RO systems are great. but i know a trick, that makes it cheaper. you can buy RO water at most tropical fish stores for about 15 cents a gallon. You just gotta bring in the jugs. I used to work @ a tropical fish store so have a ton of 5g jugs, lent them to a friend to use for her tank, so im gonna try and go pick those up.

word up though, check out at local fish stores for those of you using RO without a system, it will save you quite a bit of money, and save the earth from so many plastic jugs ^_-

note though, that the RO you buy @ the store has add-ins for taste, where as the kind you would buy at the tropical fish store wouldnt. so it wouldn't be very tasty, but to the plants and fish... another story


----------



## SmokerE (Oct 3, 2007)

I call it now! This thread will have the most views in the grow journal catagory!


Looking good......just grow them faster.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 3, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> I call it now! This thread will have the most views in the grow journal catagory!
> 
> 
> Looking good......just grow them faster.


haha. i know! hurry plants go go go.

OH guess what?! gyp advised me to plant my "dud" seed and see what happens i was going to take it out tomorrow because it wasn't doing anything. well i was looking tonight and I SEE SPROUTAGE! wewt wewt.

fuck does this mean veg stage even longer waiting for her ass to catch up. man, that survivor for the original grow is gonna be HUGE waiting for these slow pokes to catch up.. watch it be a male >_<


----------



## natmoon (Oct 4, 2007)

I noticed a lot of people talking about distilled water in this thread and the fact that its expensive,well i dunno if you guys know or not but its basically tap water thats been boiled and the steam is collected.
Make it yourself by buying a big saucepan with a lid fill it with kettle boiled water.

Get yourself some siphon tubing and drill a hole very slightly to small for the tubing,jam the tubing in and seal with a little bit of bathroom silicon.
Now when you boil the pan on the stove all the steam will go up the tube and you just let it drip into a bottle or container that you use.

Once the waters reached the boil again you only have to have the cooker on a very low setting to keep the water bubbling up steam.

Obviously this would be no good for big grows but if your only growing 3 or 4 plants and your having to buy bottled from the store then it might save you some cash

For big grows i heard they use kettle elements in containers of rainwater.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Oct 4, 2007)

on an eletric stove, you'd pay more for the energy than for the bottled water. or everyone would be doing it. VV


----------



## natmoon (Oct 4, 2007)

Bottled water is very expensive in some countries unfortunately for us we don't have Americas cheap prices,you lot get paid 3 times more than we do at the least and have to pay up to 3 times less for things than we do.
It might surprise you to know that a skilled Chinese worker earns an average of 4000 us dollars a year whereas in your country the same equivalent worker would earn 40,000 dollars a year.
A laptop you pay 400 dollars for would cost in my country the equivalent of 1000 dollars


----------



## trapper (Oct 4, 2007)

natmoon said:


> Bottled water is very expensive in some countries unfortunately for us we don't have Americas cheap prices,you lot get paid 3 times more than we do at the least and have to pay up to 3 times less for things than we do.
> It might surprise you to know that a skilled Chinese worker earns an average of 4000 us dollars a year whereas in your country the same equivalent worker would earn 40,000 dollars a year.
> A laptop you pay 400 dollars for would cost in my country the equivalent of 1000 dollars


hey natmoon you live in china.


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 4, 2007)

damn natmoon at this moment you have 666 posts. the dark lord is calling.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 4, 2007)

mastakoosh said:


> damn natmoon at this moment you have 666 posts. the dark lord is calling.


hahaha.. nice


----------



## natmoon (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah but unfortunately for the dark lord his time is up as 777 is on its way


----------



## natmoon (Oct 4, 2007)

trapper said:


> hey natmoon you live in china.


No i live in the UK,my point being is that sometimes Americans assume that other countries have the economic opportunities that they do this is definitely not the case

P.S. Sorry about this posting into your thread katie,all this from some distilled water,who'd a thought it ayy?
Best of luck with your grow i will look in from time to time and see how its going.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 4, 2007)

natmoon said:


> No i live in the UK,my point being is that sometimes Americans assume that other countries have the economic opportunities that they do this is definitely not the case
> 
> P.S. Sorry about this posting into your thread katie,all this from some distilled water,who'd a thought it ayy?
> Best of luck with your grow i will look in from time to time and see how its going.


yeah np. thanks, do check back.


----------



## Kant (Oct 4, 2007)

speaking of which, how are the little guys doing?


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 4, 2007)

what he said ^^


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 4, 2007)

Kant said:


> speaking of which, how are the little guys doing?


good good. the survivor's comin in with it's second set of leaves.

the round 2 set are looking about where the 1st set was when it got eaten. and the new seed's comin right along

^_^


----------



## Gyp (Oct 5, 2007)

P i c t u r e U p d a t e s

please?


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 5, 2007)

Gyp said:


> P i c t u r e U p d a t e s
> 
> please?


alright alright lol. i'll post some in a couple hours.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 5, 2007)

Here the pictures:

1st the survivor, doing great..






Then here's all the girls. the seed that was sprouting im starting to see some green inside the seed head. word.maybe sprouted by tomorrow.


----------



## Kant (Oct 5, 2007)

they look like their stretching. It might be the camera angle but it something you should fix if it's not the camera. Other than that they're looking good.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 5, 2007)

Kant said:


> they look like their stretching. It might be the camera angle but it something you should fix if it's not the camera. Other than that they're looking good.


how do i fix that?


----------



## DOT5262 (Oct 5, 2007)

either 

A. Get a new CamERa 

Or 

B. Move The lights closer to prevent streaching....( if ur using something very hot then it can not be prevented and it shouldent matter much)


----------



## natmoon (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah i agree lights are to far away


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 5, 2007)

well i can't help that. I had the biggest issue moving them even that close. i already broke the glass out of the other MH trying to move it. GYP said it was okay where it was, it's about a foot away from the plants. i did a little fixing to move the plant down in the rockwool. hopefully this will work.

can't get a new camera.

i dont know how many times i can say. I'M SO POOR right now. gah! so unless anyone wants to donate to the help asiankatie fund... yeah, no new camera, no ppm. sowwy. i'll have to deal. ill retake pictures tomorrow to show you guys how i moved the plants down.

^_- 

gotta go to class, take it easy


----------



## Gyp (Oct 5, 2007)

yeah, she's working on a tight budget, that was the closest she could get it to them. Keep it up, they're moving along.


----------



## dankie (Oct 5, 2007)

Ms. Katie, if you dont mind me asking, what was the budget at the begining of the grow?


----------



## natmoon (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry i thought you were using cfls i dunno why,1 foot away is fine.
I use easy rollers so i dont have the light moving problem.

Dunno why they are stretched so much if your using a mh the only thing that i can suggest is that you bought the 4000k version of the mh bulb instead of the 7200k version.


----------



## RASCALONE (Oct 5, 2007)

i decided to make one of these lil systems you got here asiankatie,i pretty mch got everything,now i just got to a new light for this proj,lol..im glad to hear the cats havent got the new ones......yet,lol..j/k....peace,ras


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 5, 2007)

Gyp said:


> yeah, she's working on a tight budget, that was the closest she could get it to them. Keep it up, they're moving along.


^_^ YEAH! gyp rules!


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 5, 2007)

RASCALONE said:


> i decided to make one of these lil systems you got here asiankatie,i pretty mch got everything,now i just got to a new light for this proj,lol..im glad to hear the cats havent got the new ones......yet,lol..j/k....peace,ras


oh word, did you build it?


----------



## nongreenthumb (Oct 5, 2007)

Asiankate and Gyp the first [email protected] couple


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 5, 2007)

natmoon said:


> Sorry i thought you were using cfls i dunno why,1 foot away is fine.
> I use easy rollers so i dont have the light moving problem.
> 
> Dunno why they are stretched so much if your using a mh the only thing that i can suggest is that you bought the 4000k version of the mh bulb instead of the 7200k version.


uhhhh not sure, it was bulb it came with... i bought them from a guy on craigslist. I actually am thinking about selling one of them, since im not even using it, to help ease the cost of my hps purchase.

heres some updated pictures of me moving the plants down. the only plants i didnt do anything to is our seed and the survivor. the survivor had too many roots and didn't want to disrupt anything.. lets hope this was a good call. so far so good.

here is an overview






here is a close up of one from round 2, after being moved down






Here is a picture of the roots, on one of them i helped guide the roots down within the rockwool this wasn't the easiest thing because theyre super delicate but see i've got these nimble asian hands ^_^






AND HERE is our remedy to the issue of coco the cat eating our plants... im growing him some cat grass... fucker


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 5, 2007)

dankie said:


> Ms. Katie, if you dont mind me asking, what was the budget at the begining of the grow?


hah originally i wanted to spend like 150. lol. yeah like that happened so far lets see ive put about.. 

i dunno, 215? including seeds? er something like that.

^^not including power.


----------



## Kant (Oct 5, 2007)

hahaha. nice, show that cat whose boss.


----------



## trapper (Oct 5, 2007)

cat grass,funny girl.


----------



## Kant (Oct 5, 2007)

Your other option would to spike your cat's food with an absurd amount of catnip. mmmm...stoner kitties...


----------



## dankie (Oct 5, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> hah originally i wanted to spend like 150. lol. yeah like that happened so far lets see ive put about..
> 
> i dunno, 215? including seeds? er something like that.
> 
> ^^not including power.


Not to bad. Keep those girls coming up!


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 5, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> Asiankate and Gyp the first [email protected] couple


\

YES! hehehehe <gyp33333


----------



## RASCALONE (Oct 5, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> oh word, did you build it?


im actually finifhing up building a place for a400w hps i just picked up,after i install fans,exhaust,etc i'll be finished and than i'll be putting this one together,it just seems so easy to put together and plus i can keep a closer eye on this then the others,i like to watch,lol,what light r u using again ak?


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 5, 2007)

RASCALONE said:


> im actually finifhing up building a place for a400w hps i just picked up,after i install fans,exhaust,etc i'll be finished and than i'll be putting this one together,it just seems so easy to put together and plus i can keep a closer eye on this then the others,i like to watch,lol,what light r u using again ak?


Im so stoned right now, this is gonna be the hardest thing to answer so bare with me..

ok you're building "hut" for a 400watt system.. almost done... putting something together... oh wait you're talking about one like mine. yeah it is super easy.

you like to watch huh. ^_-

right now im using a 175 watt hydrofarm Metal Halide.

man. so stoned. i know im gonna read this later and be like, wtf.


----------



## RASCALONE (Oct 5, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> Im so stoned right now, this is gonna be the hardest thing to answer so bare with me..
> 
> ok you're building "hut" for a 400watt system.. almost done... putting something together... oh wait you're talking about one like mine. yeah it is super easy.
> 
> ...


your doing fine AK,you are coming off as stoned though,loldont trip,im just coming off of one and know exactly what your talking about,lol,is that 175 gonna be enough for those 5 you got there?if so that might be the way i'll go too!


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 6, 2007)

RASCALONE said:


> your doing fine AK,you are coming off as stoned though,loldont trip,im just coming off of one and know exactly what your talking about,lol,is that 175 gonna be enough for those 5 you got there?if so that might be the way i'll go too!


haha im better now. uhhh gyp said it would suffice. it would have been better to have more wattage though.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 6, 2007)

so i'll post some pics in a bit, but should i be "topping" our survivor just yet? i remember something about the 2nd nodes??


----------



## Gyp (Oct 6, 2007)

the original plan was 1-2 plants. If you grow more, more lights = mo better.

<3


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 6, 2007)

Gyp said:


> the original plan was 1-2 plants. If you grow more, more lights = mo better.
> 
> <3


this is true (''\(^_^)/'')


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 6, 2007)

shit the grass is the one growin like a weed!


----------



## RASCALONE (Oct 6, 2007)

a AK what type of air pump and stone did you get and where?would one from a pet store work?


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 6, 2007)

RASCALONE said:


> a AK what type of air pump and stone did you get and where?would one from a pet store work?


thats where i got mine, petsmart. its for up to a 30gal tank. and i got one of the long airstones..


----------



## starchland (Oct 7, 2007)

whats the grass for?


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 7, 2007)

starchland said:


> whats the grass for?


kitty deterrent.


----------



## SmokerE (Oct 7, 2007)

How long is the veg going to be?


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 7, 2007)

starchland said:


> whats the grass for?


haha my dumbass cat who ate the tops of the round 1 grow. the center one was the only survivor


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 7, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> How long is the veg going to be?


as of today: 

11 days for the survivor

6 days for the round 2's

2 days i think for the "dud" that just sprouted


----------



## SmokerE (Oct 7, 2007)

No, how long total are you planning for?


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 7, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> No, how long total are you planning for?


oh.. uhhh kinda playing it by ear, but mabye 1 month? since theyre all at different stages its a little hard to tell at this point.


----------



## SmokerE (Oct 7, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> oh.. uhhh kinda playing it by ear, but mabye 1 month? since theyre all at different stages its a little hard to tell at this point.


 
Just a heads up, if you veg too long it's also kind of hard to get those roots separated too. (males from females) Good Luck.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 7, 2007)

ahhh thank you ill keep an eye on that. 

my pH is kinda gettin up there. i think i should do a waterchange


----------



## dankie (Oct 7, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> ahhh thank you ill keep an eye on that.
> 
> my pH is kinda gettin up there. i think i should do a waterchange



Have you added drainage to your resevior? I was wondering how you would handle the water change in that system. Please let me know your process.

BTW that cat grass is going crazy!


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 7, 2007)

dankie said:


> Have you added drainage to your resevior? I was wondering how you would handle the water change in that system. Please let me know your process.
> 
> BTW that cat grass is going crazy!


no no drainage. was gonna siphon.

yeah i know!


----------



## FaCultGen (Oct 7, 2007)

lol i can't believe i haven't seen this thread before today, kate you NEED a ppm meter, i got one on ebay for like 12$, it came from Asia... took like 3 weeks to get here but it works fine. you will end up burning your young plants if you don't. as for syphoning the water out, it's gonna be tough unless your tub is a foot or so off the ground, you should get a small cheep water pump and some tubing and that will make it way easier. but the grow is looking great so far, GL i'll be watching  -cult


----------



## bongspit (Oct 8, 2007)

I wonder how important draining is. If you have a meter and keep track of how much nutes there is. I have a friend that has a system like Katies and he grows awesome buds and he never flushes until 2 weeks before harvest, but I have read some posts where folks flush like every 2 weeks.???


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 8, 2007)

FaCultGen said:


> lol i can't believe i haven't seen this thread before today, kate you NEED a ppm meter, i got one on ebay for like 12$, it came from Asia... took like 3 weeks to get here but it works fine. you will end up burning your young plants if you don't. as for syphoning the water out, it's gonna be tough unless your tub is a foot or so off the ground, you should get a small cheep water pump and some tubing and that will make it way easier. but the grow is looking great so far, GL i'll be watching  -cult


its acutally like a foot and a half off the ground. its on top of a crate because the way the light is set up i couldnt move it closer, so i had to move the tub closer to the light..

as for the 12 dollars ppm. if you can fine one let me know,. because ive never seen them that cheap


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 8, 2007)

bongspit said:


> I wonder how important draining is. If you have a meter and keep track of how much nutes there is. I have a friend that has a system like Katies and he grows awesome buds and he never flushes until 2 weeks before harvest, but I have read some posts where folks flush like every 2 weeks.???


would be interesting to know...

does he at least do partial water changes?


----------



## Kant (Oct 8, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> its acutally like a foot and a half off the ground. its on top of a crate because the way the light is set up i couldnt move it closer, so i had to move the tub closer to the light..
> 
> as for the 12 dollars ppm. if you can fine one let me know,. because ive never seen them that cheap


well it's not quite $12 but...Sunleaves TDS Essential Digital Pen from 4 hydroponics.com by Growco Indoor Garden Supply. btw that's a good place to get general hydro supplies.

there's also one on ebay:Digital Continual TDS Meter Tester Monitor Aquarium NEW - (eBay item 120169575179 end time Oct-09-07 17:00:00 PDT)

it's got like a day left on the auction.

If you ever need equipment, check out aquarium stores. oddly enough salt water aquariums and hydroponics share a lot of the same equipment.


----------



## bongspit (Oct 8, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> would be interesting to know...
> 
> does he at least do partial water changes?


no...he just keeps track of the ppm and ph and does not flush until 2 weeks before harvest. his last grow the colas were so big he had to tie them up so they would not fall over.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 8, 2007)

bongspit said:


> no...he just keeps track of the ppm and ph and does not flush until 2 weeks before harvest. his last grow the colas were so big he had to tie them up so they would not fall over.


interesting, how does he keep the pH and ppm down without changing the water??

he is able to keep the pH at 6?

eww someone on another thread asked me if i had nudes @[email protected] fucking assholes.


----------



## FaCultGen (Oct 8, 2007)

HM TDS-4 METER Digital Thermometer PPM TESTER Hydro New - (eBay item 320167416280 end time Oct-09-07 17:43:59 PDT) HANNA Primo TDS Meter, PPM Tester, Conductivity - (eBay item 280158184034 end time Oct-13-07 23:00:00 PDT) hope this helps, i only like "buy it now" items cause your garentied to get it at that price and it's still a good deal... peace cult


----------



## bongspit (Oct 8, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> interesting, how does he keep the pH and ppm down without changing the water??
> 
> he is able to keep the pH at 6?
> 
> eww someone on another thread asked me if i had nudes @[email protected] fucking assholes.


he seems to think that with a large container like we are using, the larger the plants get you end up adding a lot of water. as for ph he adds vineger if ph is low and baking soda if its high, but the ph has always been between 5.8 and 6. he uses both meters and has never had a problem...
wow.... nobody has ever ask if I have nudes....


----------



## Micheal Kelso (Oct 8, 2007)

> eww someone on another thread asked me if i had nudes @[email protected] fucking assholes.


Haha - you are very popular on here Katie - this thread is almost up to 3,000 views and your plants are still just seedlings... by the end you're going to have like 15,000 

Good luck with your grow.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 8, 2007)

Micheal Kelso said:


> Haha - you are very popular on here Katie - this thread is almost up to 3,000 views and your plants are still just seedlings... by the end you're going to have like 15,000
> 
> Good luck with your grow.


what can i say.. ^_^ my public loves me


----------



## Gyp (Oct 8, 2007)

<3 Katie. Need more pic updates on the lil ones. Next time someone asks you for nudies, send them to Sexy Asian girls that should do it.


----------



## maseo111 (Oct 8, 2007)

Micheal Kelso said:


> Haha - you are very popular on here Katie - this thread is almost up to 3,000 views and your plants are still just seedlings... by the end you're going to have like 15,000
> 
> Good luck with your grow.



Nice.... I was just checking out this new "lonely grower" thread too! This is some serious playboy poor moves going on in this board. 

Strangely uncomfortable.......... I'm sure this will be my last view lest I be fully creeped out.

p.s. - GL w the grow!


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 8, 2007)

Gyp said:


> <3 Katie. Need more pic updates on the lil ones. Next time someone asks you for nudies, send them to Sexy Asian girls that should do it.


i sure hope that's a link to what i think it is. ^_^


----------



## RASCALONE (Oct 8, 2007)

r u letting your hair down AK?lol,and now all i need is a airstone,im almost there,lol....ras


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 8, 2007)

RASCALONE said:


> r u letting your hair down AK?lol,and now all i need is a airstone,im almost there,lol....ras


oh fuckin sweet, be sure to get the long ones. ^_^ and cut your airhose so that its the shortest it can be.. you want the least amount of distance traveled, it will supply you with more bubbles


----------



## RASCALONE (Oct 8, 2007)

thanks for the tip AK,will do!


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 8, 2007)

maseo111 said:


> Nice.... I was just checking out this new "lonely grower" thread too! This is some serious playboy poor moves going on in this board.
> 
> Strangely uncomfortable.......... I'm sure this will be my last view lest I be fully creeped out.
> 
> p.s. - GL w the grow!


 not really sure what that means.


----------



## Kant (Oct 8, 2007)

congrats, your grow journal now has more than 3000 views.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 8, 2007)

mastakoosh said:


> not really sure what that means.


yeah i don't get it either.. theres no one on here not talking about my grow..


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 8, 2007)

Kant said:


> congrats, your grow journal now has more than 3000 views.


wewtskies!


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 8, 2007)

Let's see update:

Tomorrow I am going to attempt a water change we'll see how this goes.. But for now here's some picture updates:

For our lovely survivor we are on day 12, She's looking pretty good but i am a little concerned because 2 of the leaves have a little bit of yellow on them, like spots? I'm not sure what to attribute this to, it could have something to do with the fact that those were the leaves that the cat bit in an earlier stage but all the new growth leaves coming out look great, those were the first set that came out of her..






Our round 2 set of 3 are on day 7 they are all looking fairly similar, heres a picture of one of them






and our "dud" or what we thought was a dud seems to be doing pretty well, i think it's on day 3 from "hatching" the new leaves that were coming out of it (aside the sprout leaves) were a little wizzen (not even sure if that's a word) but i put some direct water onto the rockwool last night and it seems to have perked up






and finally heres is a picture of the round 2 and the survivor as a whole..






and the roots seem to be doing well too.


----------



## FaCultGen (Oct 8, 2007)

Micheal Kelso said:


> Haha - you are very popular on here Katie - this thread is almost up to 3,000 views and your plants are still just seedlings... by the end you're going to have like 15,000
> 
> Good luck with your grow.


 lol it's because your a girl and there are alot of lonely, board young men on here, and your avatar shows a hot aisan chick (which i'm sure is you), and thats why it's at 3000, but anyway, whats the word on the ppm meter? -cult


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 8, 2007)

FaCultGen said:


> lol it's because your a girl and there are alot of lonely, board young men on here, and your avatar shows a hot aisan chick (which i'm sure is you), and thats why it's at 3000, but anyway, whats the word on the ppm meter? -cult


grrr.. i'll look on ebay. god you fuckin weed nazis!


----------



## TimBeeno (Oct 9, 2007)

I couldn't find how to build the hydro system you got going there. I looked in the GrowFAQ. Could you send me a link, or share some secrets?


----------



## Kant (Oct 9, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> grrr.. i'll look on ebay. god you fuckin weed nazis!


nazis? plz we prefer communists. Everybody gets a share besides the hammer and sickle is far superior to the iron cross


----------



## Gyp (Oct 9, 2007)

socialism! Thanks for the picture update.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 9, 2007)

TimBeeno said:


> I couldn't find how to build the hydro system you got going there. I looked in the GrowFAQ. Could you send me a link, or share some secrets?


air hose
air pump
airstone
hydroton
rockwool
5 net cups
10g tub
water..


cut 5 (or how ever many plants you will be starting with) holes in the tub the size of the cups. and another hole at the top of the tub just under the lid for the airhose. Test the holes you made with your cups to be sure they are not going to fall through, and there is no significant gaps between the net cup sitting in the hole and the hole itself, you dont want extra light getting through there. and be sure that when your netcup is in the hole that it will be able to withstand some amount of weight inside of it without falling through... you don't want any plant suicides dropping into the water. If for some reason you have found that you have made a hole slightly too big. get some duct tape and layer inside the hole until you find that your desired size has been reached. as you can see that i did in the bottom left hand hole in my set up. feed airhose through hole and attach to pump, then attach airstone to other end of hose inside the tub. be sure to cut the airhose so that it fits, you dont want a lot of slack in the airhose as it will be less powerful the longer distance to be traveled, don't plug into wall just yet. Place tub in desired spot that it will be... fill the tub with about 8 gallons of distilled water, or just above the line inside the tub you potentially want the water about an inch away from the bottom of the net cups, so that when bubbles are running it is just splashing the bottom of the rockwool and hydroton. Once water is inside the tub, then go ahead and plug the airpump in. put a small amount of hydroton in the bottom of the netcups, rockwool ontop of that with the seedling in it(after germination of course). fill the surrounding area around the rockwool with hydroton. place cup inside hole and repeat until desired amount of cups are filled and placed in the lid. be sure they sit tight and are not going to fall through. place lid on top of tub and look to see if the desired water level has been attained as mentioned before. 

uhhh yeah think thats about it.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 9, 2007)

Gyp said:


> socialism! Thanks for the picture update.


Gyp <3

Do you have any ideas on my yellow spots on my survivors one set of leaves?


----------



## bongspit (Oct 9, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> oh fuckin sweet, be sure to get the long ones. ^_^ and cut your airhose so that its the shortest it can be.. you want the least amount of distance traveled, it will supply you with more bubbles


thanks for the air hose tip, I had a real long hose and I was able to cut 3/4 off and it made a difference. I did not use an air stone this time, wormsway.com had an aerator rubber hose and it makes a bunch of bubbles.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 9, 2007)

bongspit said:


> thanks for the air hose tip, I had a real long hose and I was able to cut 3/4 off and it made a difference. I did not use an air stone this time, wormsway.com had an aerator rubber hose and it makes a bunch of bubbles.


hmm that works too


----------



## Galvatron (Oct 9, 2007)

its too hard to tell what is causing the yellowing cause the close ups are a bit blurry. when taking close ups use the macro mode on your digicam, its the little button with a flower on it.

good luck with the grow.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 9, 2007)

Galvatron said:


> its too hard to tell what is causing the yellowing cause the close ups are a bit blurry. when taking close ups use the macro mode on your digicam, its the little button with a flower on it.
> 
> good luck with the grow.


OHHHHH

hah ironic that it's a plant, thanks ill retake it today


----------



## reeffermadness (Oct 9, 2007)

dwc...my favorite way to grow. How badly is the yellowing occurring? Like is it progressively getting worse?


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 9, 2007)

reeffermadness said:


> dwc...my favorite way to grow. How badly is the yellowing occurring? Like is it progressively getting worse?


no no, staying the same.. here you can see.. it's still blurry i know but its the best i could do. me thinks it might have to do with the pH. hence the reason im doing a water change today. i gotta go out and get some tubing for the siphon and a jug i guess for the water change

on another note the middle plant (this one) is starting to smell ^_^


----------



## reeffermadness (Oct 9, 2007)

yup....DWC is fickle when you don't have the meters. Let us know how the flush works out for ya.


----------



## FaCultGen (Oct 9, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> grrr.. i'll look on ebay. god you fuckin weed nazis!


 lol i'm jewish... i'm not trying to hound you or anything, but i just know you need a meter, and also some way to check ph, i see the leaves or your plants, i just had the same problem you are, if you have been feeding, it's definatly nute burn, thats what it was with me, live and learn,don't feed for at least 2 weeks, hope you get that fixed, mine are still all messed up, but i think there pulling threw. -Cult


----------



## Kant (Oct 9, 2007)

the one draw back to dwc systems is it can be a pain in the ass to do a water change. It gets especially annoying when the plants get big and heavy.


----------



## trapper (Oct 9, 2007)

maseo111 said:


> Nice.... I was just checking out this new "lonely grower" thread too! This is some serious playboy poor moves going on in this board.
> 
> Strangely uncomfortable.......... I'm sure this will be my last view lest I be fully creeped out.
> 
> p.s. - GL w the grow!


you think it might have something to do with the fact that in the last few months she has asked questions from ordering seeds,to lights to differant online hydro systems,just about everything,she took alot of the advice and even built her own system,now she is useing the information gathered and doing a journal,so alot of newbies wanting to see it done from scratch.prooving that this site is all you need to complete a successfull grow.so when you see someone come with just the desire to grow and then members help it become a reallity,thats what its all about.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 9, 2007)

trapper said:


> you think it might have something to do with the fact that in the last few months she has asked questions from ordering seeds,to lights to differant online hydro systems,just about everything,she took alot of the advice and even built her own system,now she is useing the information gathered and doing a journal,so alot of newbies wanting to see it done from scratch.prooving that this site is all you need to complete a successfull grow.so when you see someone come with just the desire to grow and then members help it become a reallity,thats what its all about.


word. you tell em


----------



## maseo111 (Oct 10, 2007)

trapper said:


> you think it might have something to do with the fact that in the last few months she has asked questions from ordering seeds,to lights to differant online hydro systems,just about everything,she took alot of the advice and even built her own system,now she is useing the information gathered and doing a journal,so alot of newbies wanting to see it done from scratch.prooving that this site is all you need to complete a successfull grow.so when you see someone come with just the desire to grow and then members help it become a reallity,thats what its all about.


Yes, yes, and yes. Fairies, check. Unicorns, check, Woodland nymphs? Can somebody cue the nymphs....... This is Trapper's fairytaleland , so can someone please cue the those goddamn nymphs!


It IS all about noobs doing it from scratch, no question.
I just think you might be sporting some serious (alliteration?)rose-colored glasses when it comes to a cute girl with a cute avatar who talks cute getting TONS of help on a thread.


----------



## dankie (Oct 10, 2007)

Ms. Katie the only noods I want to see of are your plants, and their root system.

Of course this is the internet, and on the internet everyone is male to me.

Keep up the good work and let us know how the resivior change went!


----------



## maseo111 (Oct 10, 2007)

Def want to see those res shots and some updated pics!


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 10, 2007)

alright alright, take it easy, ill take some more pictures this afternoon. I didnt do the water change last night. yes, i am a bad horticulturist. I bought halo3 instead and got all tied up with that. so...... yeah i WILL go buy water today, gotta drop off the boyfriend @ school and then ill go buy some water and do the change before i have school @ 1. @[email protected] yipe. thats a lot of water for a lil lady to carry in the house. FOR THE PLANTS!! But i used to work in a tropical fish store, and it was originally all guys working there and the manager said i was too wimpy so if i wanted to work there i had to be able to jog across the store with (2) 5 gallon containers of water. @[email protected] i did it. WEWTSKIES. yeah totally off topic but, ill take some peektures. yesterday i went out and bought some tubing so i can do the siphon thing, and a 5 g bucket for mixing the pH down with the water in, and transporting the old water


----------



## Gyp (Oct 10, 2007)

boo on halo3, shoulda got half life 2 the orange box.


----------



## Galvatron (Oct 10, 2007)

halo3, drops off boyfriend at school and grows weed, youre the man, lol.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 10, 2007)

Galvatron said:


> halo3, drops off boyfriend at school and grows weed, youre the man, lol.


errr thanks i think ^_^


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 10, 2007)

WATERCHANGE! pH 5.6!

Day 14 for survivor... the bigger leaves are starting to get that yellow too. so im guessing it's from the nutes? so i didn't add them on this water change... 






Day 9 of the round 2 babies. they all look relatively the same 






Heres a shot of all of them together:






and here's the roots:


----------



## trapper (Oct 10, 2007)

maseo111 said:


> Yes, yes, and yes. Fairies, check. Unicorns, check, Woodland nymphs? Can somebody cue the nymphs....... This is Trapper's fairytaleland , so can someone please cue the those goddamn nymphs!
> 
> 
> It IS all about noobs doing it from scratch, no question.
> I just think you might be sporting some serious (alliteration?)rose-colored glasses when it comes to a cute girl with a cute avatar who talks cute getting TONS of help on a thread.


my fairytaleland,listen buddy,you might run around with your pecker in your hand all day,but dont put me in your group,you got that.and refrain from telling me why i read some ones journal.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 10, 2007)

whoa guys take it easy.

on another note: here's my cat about to enjoy some of HIS "grass", meanwhile deterring him from "enjoying" MY grass. ^____________^






^^nevermind the uber 70's blanket

**dude he looks like a fuckin gremlin er something.. yikes.


----------



## Kant (Oct 10, 2007)

damn, his grass is growing like crazy


----------



## Gyp (Oct 10, 2007)

*Dave the Lighting Guy: *Hey, I don't wanna sound like a queer or nothin', but I think unicorns are kick ass!


Haha, nice blanket there. Has he eaten any of the grass yet?


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 10, 2007)

Gyp said:


> *Dave the Lighting Guy: *Hey, I don't wanna sound like a queer or nothin', but I think unicorns are kick ass!
> 
> 
> Haha, nice blanket there. Has he eaten any of the grass yet?


"everyone say GEDDY LEE"

-Who's geddy lee?

"comeon best bass player ever" 

^^dave RULES!

yeah he munches on it quite often


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 10, 2007)

maseo111 said:


> Nice.... I was just checking out this new "lonely grower" thread too! This is some serious playboy poor moves going on in this board.
> 
> Strangely uncomfortable.......... I'm sure this will be my last view lest I be fully creeped out.
> 
> p.s. - GL w the grow!


 It seems to me that you are the same as everyone else that replied because you replied too. As far as the "playboy poor moves" goes it seems as that is a come on in itself. It implies these guys are cheesey and you are so smoothe and suave that you shall point out these these poor moves. In reality your words are saying look at all these creeps replying and hitting on her and look at me i am so different for pointing it out. it is kind of reverse physcology flirting by saying you are so different and above all these dogs. When in fact you are just like everyone else. The game is to be sold not to be told.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 10, 2007)

Kant said:


> damn, his grass is growing like crazy


i know right?!


----------



## Galvatron (Oct 10, 2007)

but you just told it!


----------



## nongreenthumb (Oct 10, 2007)

whoever said that lots of people have posted here without needing to because she is just on the seedling stage are talking out of their ass.

The rough average is that for every 100 posts you should have around 2-3000 views. Also you will notice that this is the second time through the seedling stage if you actually bothered to read all of it instead of just trying to seem like the only cool one in a bunch of hotheads.


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 10, 2007)

Gyp said:


> *Dave the Lighting Guy: *Hey, I don't wanna sound like a queer or nothin', but I think unicorns are kick ass!
> 
> 
> Haha, nice blanket there. Has he eaten any of the grass yet?


 yeah i just had my mom sew a unicorn on the back of my jean jacket.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 10, 2007)

mastakoosh said:


> yeah i just had my mom sew a unicorn on the back of my jean jacket.


\

it's from orgazmo!


----------



## bongspit (Oct 10, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> WATERCHANGE! pH 5.6!
> 
> Day 14 for survivor... the bigger leaves are starting to get that yellow too. so im guessing it's from the nutes? so i didn't add them on this water change...
> 
> ...


looks like they might need some nitrogen....in hydro when they have to much nutes the leaves start to curl....


----------



## nongreenthumb (Oct 10, 2007)

Just leave it as ph'd water, watch them come around and let them start to yellow slightly before trying with the nutrients again.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 10, 2007)

bongspit said:


> looks like they might need some nitrogen....in hydro when they have to much nutes the leaves start to curl....


yeah i was thinking too much nutes. but man i only put 1/4 tsp per gallon. 2 teaspoons for 8gallons. Gyp advised me to put 1 tsp in though


----------



## nongreenthumb (Oct 10, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> yeah i was thinking too much nutes. but man i only put 1/4 tsp per gallon. 2 teaspoons for 8gallons. Gyp advised me to put 1 tsp in though


What nutrients are you using and what is the npk rating for it?


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 10, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> What nutrients are you using and what is the npk rating for it?


havent added them yet...

growbig (foxfarm) the one with the giant tomato on it.

and whats npK?


----------



## nongreenthumb (Oct 10, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> havent added them yet...
> 
> growbig (foxfarm) the one with the giant tomato on it.
> 
> and whats npK?


Does it say hydroponic or liquid plant food on the bottle?


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 10, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> Does it say hydroponic or liquid plant food on the bottle?


"hydroponic plant food for lush vegatative growth."


----------



## nongreenthumb (Oct 10, 2007)

you don't have a ph meter do you?


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 10, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> you don't have a ph meter do you?


not a meter, its the drops.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Oct 10, 2007)

Thats pretty annoying to use, i remember the old days of constantly adding more ph up/down. Have you noticed though that it depends on what light you look at it under as to how the color of the liquid appears. The liquid is see through so the light color will effect it but the card to compare the colors is solid which gets effected less, very hard to get it right.

It is possible to grow without meters, but me personally i think its trying to grow with a blindfold on.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 10, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> Thats pretty annoying to use, i remember the old days of constantly adding more ph up/down. Have you noticed though that it depends on what light you look at it under as to how the color of the liquid appears. The liquid is see through so the light color will effect it but the card to compare the colors is solid which gets effected less, very hard to get it right.
> 
> It is possible to grow without meters, but me personally i think its trying to grow with a blindfold on.


yeah i feel ya, im looking at this ppm meter on ebay its like 20 bucks with shipping.. 

ive gotten pretty good with the drops. years of pH testing peoples pond and aquarium water.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Oct 10, 2007)

The problem with your plants now is going to be mainly due to ph, 1 tablespoon of the nutrients your using is not that strong at all really so the other reason why they are contorting is down to the ph being out to an extent where certain nutrients are not being absorbed properly


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 10, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> The problem with your plants now is going to be mainly due to ph, 1 tablespoon of the nutrients your using is not that strong at all really so the other reason why they are contorting is down to the ph being out to an extent where certain nutrients are not being absorbed properly


whoa wait what?

oh & its a teaspoon not table


----------



## nongreenthumb (Oct 10, 2007)

ph and ec meter, ESSENTIALS!!!

Put these on your shopping list to save up for.


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 10, 2007)

good to see some veteran leadership helping us growers of tomorrow.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 10, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> ph and ec meter, ESSENTIALS!!!
> 
> Put these on your shopping list to save up for.


yes yes i know, i just dont have much money for this grow. i think i got pH ok. unless i find one ridiculously cheap, i'm going to just hold off on the pen till next grow. but i WILL get your ppm meter. kk


----------



## Gygax1974 (Oct 10, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> ph and ec meter, ESSENTIALS!!!
> 
> Put these on your shopping list to save up for.


I second this, they are essential. When you get one try a paper Ph test first then do the pen meter test....I guarantee you the Ph will be off. Like he said those things aren't very accurate, they are definitely not the way to go. It's OK now but what happens when you start nutes...save your money they help a lot.


----------



## trapper (Oct 10, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> Thats pretty annoying to use, i remember the old days of constantly adding more ph up/down. Have you noticed though that it depends on what light you look at it under as to how the color of the liquid appears. The liquid is see through so the light color will effect it but the card to compare the colors is solid which gets effected less, very hard to get it right.
> 
> It is possible to grow without meters, but me personally i think its trying to grow with a blindfold on.


man thats a good point,i was ph,ing for clones the other night and the meter i bought didnt work,and to go to town to get another one was not feasable,but i used 2 differant lightings to check the color because 2 differant rooms,now i understand why it was so differant.it messed me up.


----------



## trapper (Oct 10, 2007)

what do you guys think it would cost for a ph/ec meter that is good but cheap not cheap and bad.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 10, 2007)

quit hating on the drops. at least it's not strips OKAY?! that's way worse. i'm telling you you can tell points too if you just look. through shades.. closer shades to the next will tell you approx. points (IE .5 .6 .7 etc)

i know its not as good as the pen but its what im working with for right now.

i still have to get hydroguard, hps conversion, fan, purifier and water for each of these changes. all with no job. so give me a break.

i feel like everyones hating me.

im doing OKAY. not as good as i could if i had all those things but, its my first grow ^_^ 2nd will be perfection


----------



## morp (Oct 10, 2007)

i use ph drops and an ec/ppm pen. got the pen off an infamous auction site for £20, $40.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 10, 2007)

morp said:


> i use ph drops and an ec/ppm pen. got the pen off an infamous auction site for £20, $40.


hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

and your thoughts on drops?


----------



## morp (Oct 10, 2007)

as ngt says, depends on light. i tend to look at it against a piece of plain paper as a background. works fine for me. my tap water comes out around 7.0 so im happy with that in soil..


----------



## Gygax1974 (Oct 10, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> quit hating on the drops. at least it's not strips OKAY?! that's way worse. i'm telling you you can tell points too if you just look. through shades.. closer shades to the next will tell you approx. points (IE .5 .6 .7 etc)
> 
> i know its not as good as the pen but its what im working with for right now.
> 
> ...


We aren't hating you, at least I'm not. For your next grow if you have the money I would just recommend getting one. No hating at all, on a side note you are a female so you might be better than us guys. Almost every male has some form of color blindness....lol. The reason I like the meters so much is that when I grew without one I worried if it was Ph the nutes...etc. For my next grow I went with the meter and had no problems really and when I did it wasn't a guessing game. Also just getting you ready for flower. What happens when a plant gets older it starts to drink more, your Ph will fluctuate quite a bit especially with 5 plants trust me. 

Like I said no hating just trying to help....I'm easy going I promise. You'll get through this grow fine I'm sure, but flowering isn't vegging. A meter will save you time and aggravation....hey tell that man of yours you need a Ph meter for all the driving you do for him...lol.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 10, 2007)

Gygax1974 said:


> We aren't hating you, at least I'm not. For your next grow if you have the money I would just recommend getting one. No hating at all, on a side note you are a female so you might be better than us guys. Almost every male has some form of color blindness....lol. The reason I like the meters so much is that when I grew without one I worried if it was Ph the nutes...etc. For my next grow I went with the meter and had no problems really and when I did it wasn't a guessing game. Also just getting you ready for flower. What happens when a plant gets older it starts to drink more, your Ph will fluctuate quite a bit especially with 5 plants trust me.
> 
> Like I said no hating just trying to help....I'm easy going I promise. You'll get through this grow fine I'm sure, but flowering isn't vegging. A meter will save you time and aggravation....hey tell that man of yours you need a Ph meter for all the driving you do for him...lol.


yeah i see. for the next grow ill def. have both. like i said before im gonna buy a ppm im working on it as we speak. but the pH meter will have to wait unless i find a super deal, the drops will have to do for now.

he gets upset about this whole weed thing as it is. he gets all pissed that im always on the forum and talking about it bla bla bla. so he's probably the last person to ask at the moment haha


----------



## Gygax1974 (Oct 10, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> yeah i see. for the next grow ill def. have both. like i said before im gonna buy a ppm im working on it as we speak. but the pH meter will have to wait unless i find a super deal, the drops will have to do for now.
> 
> he gets upset about this whole weed thing as it is. he gets all pissed that im always on the forum and talking about it bla bla bla. so he's probably the last person to ask at the moment haha


Sounds like me ex, she drank like a fiend but heaven forbid I smoke or grow...
Good luck Katie


----------



## charlesiii (Oct 10, 2007)

In reply to your latest pics of your plants. I too am a hydro grower and use fox farm nutes. My plants looked similarly about a week ago and slowly got worse. This same thing happened during my first grow and I couldn't identify it. The second time it crept up on me, after much research I was prepared. A quarter of the nutes from the fox farm feed schedule is about the correct ppm for this stage of growth. The problem with using distilled water and fox farm is there is a lack of calcium. Most growers find this in their hard water, but unfortunately for us we have to use soft. I respect nongreenthumbs advice, i'm just giving you another less experienced opinion. My leaves began to contort and get dry, later spots began to show up on my leaves. I got a cal/mag supplement that has mg,fe,mn, and ca in it to help with lockout. First day the plants perked up and that "lush vegatative growth" promised by the FF came true. 

not trying to scare you, just if you can't get it under control this may be your answer.

"all posts are ficticious in nature and false in substance"


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 10, 2007)

charlesiii said:


> In reply to your latest pics of your plants. I too am a hydro grower and use fox farm nutes. My plants looked similarly about a week ago and slowly got worse. This same thing happened during my first grow and I couldn't identify it. The second time it crept up on me, after much research I was prepared. A quarter of the nutes from the fox farm feed schedule is about the correct ppm for this stage of growth. The problem with using distilled water and fox farm is there is a lack of calcium. Most growers find this in their hard water, but unfortunately for us we have to use soft. I respect nongreenthumbs advice, i'm just giving you another less experienced opinion. My leaves began to contort and get dry, later spots began to show up on my leaves. I got a cal/mag supplement that has mg,fe,mn, and ca in it to help with lockout. First day the plants perked up and that "lush vegatative growth" promised by the FF came true.
> 
> not trying to scare you, just if you can't get it under control this may be your answer.
> 
> "all posts are ficticious in nature and false in substance"


ok so you think i need a calcium supplement for them? I am using RO on this water change that had the pH changed.

so the calcium and magnesium are missing from the FF grow big? interesting thought.. What is lockout?

^_^ let me know asap so maybe i can go pick this up tomorrow, as it is my day off from school


----------



## charlesiii (Oct 11, 2007)

I was just putting it out there that I had that problem with the fox farm trio. It's actually not their problem but ours. There is a thread around here that has alot of information on it about this subject. I believe KindPrincess suffered a ca deficiency and that's where I got all my information. Give credit where credit is due lol. Well unfortunately today is NOT my day off from class so I gotta go!

Cheers


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 11, 2007)

charlesiii said:


> I was just putting it out there that I had that problem with the fox farm trio. It's actually not their problem but ours. There is a thread around here that has alot of information on it about this subject. I believe KindPrincess suffered a ca deficiency and that's where I got all my information. Give credit where credit is due lol. Well unfortunately today is NOT my day off from class so I gotta go!
> 
> Cheers


so i noticed that the foxfarm DOES have Ca and Mag. so... i didnt buy it just yet. i went and the guy was giving me some story but hes fat and i hate him. the guy that is uber helpful wasnt there.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 11, 2007)

Should I just wait another day or so and see what happens? with the water change and the less nutes? or should i go out and buy Ca + Mag supplement?

Day 15 for survivor.. not lookin too good.






Here we have everybody:


----------



## Micheal Kelso (Oct 11, 2007)

It looks like some sort of deficienty of some sort... just get a bottle of this junk.

American Agriculture - Product Details


----------



## Kant (Oct 11, 2007)

The plant closest to the camera in the second pic looks like it's starting to show the same symptoms as the survivor. hmmm...I would recommend putting the nutes back in. but you should probably wait for gygax or ras to look at them first as they have far more experience then i do.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 11, 2007)

OKAY! so, we HAVE come to the conclusion that this is NOT nute burn? it is rather a deficiency?

Is it possible i am not using ENOUGH nutes?

or should i just go get some Calcium/Magnesium supplement


----------



## nongreenthumb (Oct 11, 2007)

Deficiency could occur though with having too much nutrient or having the ph out of position. When certain elements are there they can lock out the other nutrients, this is the guessing games that come when growing in dwc and not using meters.


----------



## Kant (Oct 11, 2007)

Of your 5 plants only 2 seem to be suffering from the problem. It's also the 2 biggest. If the problem was an excess of nutes then the youngest ones should have been affected first, being that they are the most fragile. the two big gals have high nute demands than the others, so a low about of nutes might satisfy the little ones but could be insufficent for the big ones. I could be way off the mark so don't take this as fact. like ntg said, it's a guessing game.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 11, 2007)

By the way, the 3 numbers on the front of the nutes are: 3 2 6


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 11, 2007)

Kant said:


> Of your 5 plants only 2 seem to be suffering from the problem. It's also the 2 biggest. If the problem was an excess of nutes then the youngest ones should have been affected first, being that they are the most fragile. the two big gals have high nute demands than the others, so a low about of nutes might satisfy the little ones but could be insufficent for the big ones. I could be way off the mark so don't take this as fact. like ntg said, it's a guessing game.


so you thinks i should add more... ill try it. uhm should i follow the foxfarm chart?


----------



## Galvatron (Oct 11, 2007)

have you ever sprayed the plants with water and kept them under the light afterwards? the yellow spots kind of look like water droplet burns. just a guess.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 11, 2007)

Galvatron said:


> have you ever sprayed the plants with water and kept them under the light afterwards? the yellow spots kind of look like water droplet burns. just a guess.


hmm no i dont spray them.


----------



## Micheal Kelso (Oct 11, 2007)

I would say yes, they need to be fed but I am not a DWC pro.

Looks like you have 10 gallons of water in your res... ( 5ml per gallon = 50ml - at 1/4 strength = 12.5ml , just round down to 10ml ) I would put about 10ml of the Grow Big in there, and 10ml of the Cal/Mag. If you have the rest of the Fox Farm nutes I would go ahead and add some Big Bloom in there too...

10 days old or so? - roots out of web pots and into the water? They are searching for food by now I would say. At 10 days old they should be bigger but that is just my opinion.

http://www.foxfarmfertilizer.com/hydrofeed.pdf

But hey, it looks like other people have been helping you on this and probably have more experience that I - so I would check with who you trust on this before you do it, I am just kind of stepping in and just giving my 2 cents is all....


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 11, 2007)

yeah it now has 15 ml of fox farm in it. temp is at 65F, pH approx 5.8 still. and the doors are open so we got some air flow.

I'm getting from the best person ever, Gyp, some flora nova. should be here in a couple days. and just ordered my ppm meter should ship out today too.

breathe.... breathe... cross your fingers until then


----------



## Gyp (Oct 11, 2007)

thank you for letting me unload the extra bottles


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 11, 2007)

Gyp said:


> thank you for letting me unload the extra bottles


You are most welcome sir <3333333333

Hooray!


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 11, 2007)

seems like the ppm meter will help a lot. man this hydro stuff looks tuff.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Oct 11, 2007)

Without a ppm meter you can merely speculate whats going on, the same with a good ppm meter. I'm sorry but i just don't trust the drops.


----------



## Gyp (Oct 11, 2007)

I love my hanna.


----------



## charlesiii (Oct 11, 2007)

Looks like the same problem I had. I'm telling you that you need Cal/mag to grow hydro with fox farm and r/o or distilled water. Tap water is unbearably hard in my area so I had to use distilled water. 

My plants looked the same, couldn't find a solution for the life of me. Killed my last grow and did alot of research, and this time when the problem showed it's ugly face I gave em some ca/mg and it stopped the spreading; new lush growth began about three hours after the initial dosage, this stuff works fast! 
Look up the thread kp gets her feet wet, she has the same problem, it's not well documented but it was there. I had the same exact problem and the solution was cal/mag. It starts with dark green or discolored patches that turn yellow or brown. The leaves begin to dry and whiter. At first I thought it was a humidity problem, mine was at 30%, changed it to 50%, didn't help.
I don't use a ppm wand either, this is hard but with hydro the plants show signs of over/under nuting pretty fast. It's these strange anomolies like ca deficiencies that will bury your grow without a ppm meter. Watch your babies closely, multiple times a day. Just spend some time admiring their color, give them some of your co2 enriched breath. 

Good luck, by the way I didn't really explain cal/mag properly it's got Nitrogen,Calcium, Magnesium and Iron. Pretty sure those are the most common deficiencies in hydro so it's like training wheels. 

P.S. to get your approximate starting ppm apply the same math as the dosing. i.e. if at full strength the ppm is 1200 and you used 1/4th ff, just take 1/4th of the starting ppm (1200) and you get your actual 300. 

Like I said i'm a newbie but also an educated college graduate.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 11, 2007)

charlesiii said:


> Looks like the same problem I had. I'm telling you that you need Cal/mag to grow hydro with fox farm and r/o or distilled water. Tap water is unbearably hard in my area so I had to use distilled water.
> 
> My plants looked the same, couldn't find a solution for the life of me. Killed my last grow and did alot of research, and this time when the problem showed it's ugly face I gave em some ca/mg and it stopped the spreading; new lush growth began about three hours after the initial dosage, this stuff works fast!
> Look up the thread kp gets her feet wet, she has the same problem, it's not well documented but it was there. I had the same exact problem and the solution was cal/mag. It starts with dark green or discolored patches that turn yellow or brown. The leaves begin to dry and whiter. At first I thought it was a humidity problem, mine was at 30%, changed it to 50%, didn't help.
> ...


okay then i'll go get calcium and magnesium tomorrow. how much should i add?


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 11, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> Without a ppm meter you can merely speculate whats going on, the same with a good ppm meter. I'm sorry but i just don't trust the drops.


kk well pH meter is on the back burner for the moment..

ppm meter is shipped and on its way.

getting some calcium magnesium tomorrow.

Gpys Flora Nova is on its way

gotta get some grotek according to filthyfletch

@[email protected] kk


----------



## Gygax1974 (Oct 11, 2007)

Get Botanicare's Cal Mag it's made for what you are doing. A lot of distilled water is lacking in Cal and Mag. It's something you need anyways...unfortunately. It will eliminate the Cal Mag problems...which in my experience happened a lot to me until I added Cal Mag to the mix.....and you can add anywhere from 1 tsp. to 2 per gallon, I would recommend 1 tsp per gallon for now. Also this is something you would add everytime you do a res. change...it will save you a ton of troubles Katie. I'm sorry if I'm repeating anyone but I'm tired and I just glanced at the posts.

Link for Cal Mag
Botanicare : Product Overview : Nutrients

Also Katie if money is tight you could get away with the smallest size for now...it's 9.95.

Good luck


----------



## charlesiii (Oct 11, 2007)

It's a done deal, all I ask for in return is that your burn one for me j/k. Cheers


----------



## We1 (Oct 12, 2007)

Your very beautiful and I am very proud of you


----------



## skunkushybrid (Oct 12, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> Should I just wait another day or so and see what happens? with the water change and the less nutes? or should i go out and buy Ca + Mag supplement?
> 
> Day 15 for survivor.. not lookin too good.
> 
> ...


There's nothing much wrong with them in this pic... just suffering a little def'. 

What's your ph at in the res? 

Also what is your container made of? If it's UPVC, this can leak chemicals into your res'... which can slowly kill your plants. It happened to me once, I managed to bring them through to harvest but at only around a third of the weight I should have had. PVC is fine.

Do you have your truncheon yet? EC is more important, as a good friend once pointed out to me, the ppm is not so much of a surety.

Also, how big is your container? As in how many litres/gallons?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Oct 12, 2007)

The def' is not that bad... I wouldn't be worried. As a starter grower, you're better suffering a little def' than suffering an overnute. IMO.

Also, how far are your lights?


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 12, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> There's nothing much wrong with them in this pic... just suffering a little def'.
> 
> What's your ph at in the res?
> 
> ...


pH is 5.8, not sure what the res is made of. how do i check? whats truncheon?? its a 10gallon. and in water i have .. 7.5 gallons of RO in there.

\


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 12, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> The def' is not that bad... I wouldn't be worried. As a starter grower, you're better suffering a little def' than suffering an overnute. IMO.
> 
> Also, how far are your lights?


Well its actually worse than it looks in the pictures.

uh. 14 inches from the lid. and its a 175 watt MH


----------



## skunkushybrid (Oct 12, 2007)

Are your roots in the water yet? Are they hanging out of the net pots?

If they aren't you should raise the level till it is about a half inch below the bottom of your pots. Eventually dropping this to an inch. During veg', keep the level of the res' around 1" below the bottom of the pots for the duration.

It's fine to let it drop but try to top up fairly frequently... as in, say the level drops to 4" below... you top up with fresh feed.

If things are geeting worse... could you ph your res'? Make sure it's steady at around 5.8-6.3.

Also, drop your light by a few inches... say down to 11". Do you have a fan blowing between the light and the top of your plants? Do you have an exhaust system to suck away the heat?

The simple solution to all this is that you simply need to add more nutes. I just want to make sure the ph of your res is fine before suggesting you do this as another reason your plants could be lacking nutes is due to ph lockout. Usually the first idea is right... but you never know.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 12, 2007)

^^to answer your question: yes the roots are all in the water, and yes it is about an inch from the bottom of the net pots. I agree with you that it was a nutrient deficiency in that i only had about 2 tsps in there for the first round for 8 gallons. now there is a total of 3 tsps and 5 tsps of ca/mag I can not lower the light anymore unfortunately it will have to deal. I do NOT have a fan i need to get one, you wouldnt believe how hard it is the find one this time of year. 

I have another issue that Gyp i believe is the only one aware of, my circuits can't handle that much voltage. they click off if overloaded and they do so very easily, in example they freaked out when a personal heater and blowdryer were on @ the same time. So i preferrably am trying to find an air purifier (which i will need once they start smelling) comblned with a fan in it. I dont have exhast but it doesnt really reach more than 70F in there, its an actual closet and i leave the doors open.

Update:

Alright, so I've added a Calcium Magnesium supplement (bontanicare). I added 1 tsp per gallon. Hopefully this will help, it somehow caused a slight spike in pH so i adjusted that as well, and we have it back to about 5.8 As i said before im still waiting on the ppm meter which should potentially be here monday. We've got some new growth too. which is a plus. hopefully this supplement will take care of the yellowing issue.

I will be out of town until Sunday, so hopefully they'll be okay.

Is everyone still stuck on the 24/0 idea? if i were to switch to 18/6 would it be too much of a shock to them? I dunno, just asking..








^^here's everyone all together, For some reason the other pictures aren't uploading fricken photobucket shit.

but yeah, the yellow hasnt really gotten worse this is just a better picture.






^ohp. one more uploaded. If ther other ones do ill post those too.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Oct 12, 2007)

24/0 comes HIGHLY recommended. It's the best for upward plant growth. Instigating a dark period will aid in root development... which i don't consider to be very important.

Although there are those that would say otherwise.


----------



## wafflehouselover (Oct 12, 2007)

thats a myth, it got mixed up when people say roots love the dark, which is true but some people came to say that dark periods would be better for roots.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Oct 12, 2007)

i've tried both 18/6 and 24/0 and i didn't really notice a difference. I think 18/6 is better b/c my plants looked healthier then. I think they need there rest just like we do.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Oct 13, 2007)

wafflehouselover said:


> thats a myth, it got mixed up when people say roots love the dark, which is true but some people came to say that dark periods would be better for roots.


In my DWC grows I experimented with dark periods, and I did note that when a dark period is instigated during veg' root growth excels.

Under 24/0 the plant doesn't get time to rest... it just grows upward. It has no choice. Give your plants a dark period and they WILL develop more roots, but the plant won't grow as big. Not a myth.

At the start of my DWC grows I used to instigate a dark period to force the roots into the water... you'd actually be quite surprised at how little rest a plant needs to develop roots quickly. Usually 2 dark periods of 4 hours each would be enough.

I'm interested wafflehouse', what makes you think its a myth?


----------



## charlesiii (Oct 15, 2007)

looking forward to seeing how those plants are going. Cheers


----------



## Kant (Oct 15, 2007)

WE DEMAND PIX AND AN UPDATE!


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 15, 2007)

UPDATE!!

Okay so, I'm back and it looks like the addition of the supplements as well as the nutrients was a success! Sorry the pictures look all weird and small... Im using a different picture host, photobucket was being all lame and not uploading half of the pictures.

Still waiting on the ppm meter. and Gyp's flora nova got here!

Just took these:
Here is Everyone:


Day 19 (survivor)
Here is a Top View as you can see the new leaves are doing great the only bad ones are those from the original yellowing fiasco.


Here is a view from the side (am i approaching the time for topping??)


The Three from Round Two are on Day 14
Bottom Right Looking pretty good.. recovering well.


Bottom Left (not lookin so great. I think it might have something to do with the fact that the day i left (friday) Coco got in there again and bit off one of the side leaves and pulled the root up through the rockwool and i had to feed it back down so this might have been a major shock. we'll play it by ear though


Here we have the Top Left Lookin pretty good.


Our "Dud" is on Day 9 i think..
she seems to be doing okay. 


Lastly Here are our roots: the survivors are getting so long. the parts of the roots that are exposed to the air seem to be white while the ones in the water have a brownish tint to them? is that normal er....


----------



## Kant (Oct 15, 2007)

holy crap, your cat's name is coco? my dog's name is coco...that's kinda creepy. looks like your plants are coming along nicely. how long do you plan on vegging?


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 15, 2007)

Kant said:


> holy crap, your cat's name is coco? my dog's name is coco...that's kinda creepy. looks like your plants are coming along nicely. how long do you plan on vegging?


Whoa weird..... i should probably name him satan though. it would be more appropriate.

uhmmmmm I dont know since they are all a few days apart from eachother. I was thinking somewhere along the lines of a month?

is vegging longer more beneficial?


----------



## mondaypurple (Oct 15, 2007)

longer the veg, bigger the plant, higher the yield. looking good, by the way.


----------



## Gygax1974 (Oct 15, 2007)

The longer you veg. the more likely you are to see preflowers. Also the plants yields will be greater, however 5 plants in that kind of system vegging for a month or more could cause overcrowding. You will be happy even if you only go 2 weeks. It's hard to say at this point as you don't know the sex of the plants, and how much room you really have. Also if you go a month you can clone the females for next grow.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 15, 2007)

Gygax1974 said:


> The longer you veg. the more likely you are to see preflowers. Also the plants yields will be greater, however 5 plants in that kind of system vegging for a month or more could cause overcrowding. You will be happy even if you only go 2 weeks. It's hard to say at this point as you don't know the sex of the plants, and how much room you really have. Also if you go a month you can clone the females for next grow.


Hmmmm

well by the looks of things how long do you think i should veg?

theres no way of telling sex until flowerng right?

On another note it looks like bottom left might kick the proverbial bucket.


----------



## Kant (Oct 15, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> Whoa weird..... i should probably name him satan though. it would be more appropriate.
> 
> uhmmmmm I dont know since they are all a few days apart from eachother. I was thinking somewhere along the lines of a month?
> 
> is vegging longer more beneficial?


always. simply put, the longer you veg the bigger your plants will be. the bigger they are when they start flowering the more bud they can produce/support. Most people say a month because any shorter and they don't produce worth while bud(opinions vary). but certainly vegging longer will yield more bud...you'll just have to wait longer.


----------



## dankie (Oct 15, 2007)

Wow your plants got much bigger over the weekend! As far as the topping, I don't know much, but I think survivor might need a little more growth. Just cut the stem horizontally with the ground (in your case the top of the rubbermaid container)

If you wait till sexual maturity aprox 4-6 weeks of veg. you may see pre-flowers.


----------



## Kant (Oct 15, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> Hmmmm
> 
> well by the looks of things how long do you think i should veg?
> 
> ...


i say stick with your plan of vegging for a month. if you veg the plant long enough eventually it'll show preflowers basically saying it's as read as it'll ever be to flower.


----------



## mondaypurple (Oct 15, 2007)

try not to cut them parallel to the ground, for it invites mold and diseases. try a 45 degree angle so the water can fall off of it nice and easy.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 15, 2007)

mondaypurple said:


> try not to cut them parallel to the ground, for it invites mold and diseases. try a 45 degree angle so the water can fall off of it nice and easy.


water? 

so do i cut out the little baby leaves in the center?


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 15, 2007)

Kant said:


> i say stick with your plan of vegging for a month. if you veg the plant long enough eventually it'll show preflowers basically saying it's as read as it'll ever be to flower.


what do preflowers look like?


----------



## mondaypurple (Oct 15, 2007)

female.





male.


----------



## Gygax1974 (Oct 15, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> Hmmmm
> 
> well by the looks of things how long do you think i should veg?
> 
> ...


That's tough Katie I don't want to discourage you but five fully vegged plants in that system are going to be crowded to say the least. You are asking the right questions though, topping is a good techniques for increasing yields. I would also trim the bottoms as they veg it will for the plants to concentrate on the tops/colas. This will also keep your plants from getting too bushy and cramping each other. Here's the thing with preflowers, some plants show at 3 weeks some t a month some don't show til flower, it's a crap shhot and depends on the strain, pheno, and the enviornment too. There are too many variables to try and guess when you are going to show preflowers. If you veg a month and trim you should be fine if we say that 50% are going to be male. Also vegging for 2 weeks will provide less yield but it is speedier and more geared towards SOG grows. Also when you top it takes a little while for the plant to recover so do a month and see where you're at.

Also Katie on a side note if you go into my gallery the first pic is 3 plants at about 4.5 weeks since they were germed. Only one turned out to be female and I am glad.... see that mess....trimming is key. I wish I could show you what the one survivor looks like now but the ex took my camera to teach me a lesson...lol. Anyway she is huge and I have had huge problems with it. Some questions you want to ask are how high can my plants get especially with a HID light, they double and sometimes triple in height when flowered. Good luck, if you have problems everybody is here to help, I am also responsive to PMs....you're doing great and asking all the right questions, good work....puff puff.

Also if you look through my gallery I have some female preflower pics.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 15, 2007)

Is the thing i'm pointing at what i cut off?


----------



## mondaypurple (Oct 15, 2007)

yes ma'am.


----------



## Gygax1974 (Oct 15, 2007)

Yep in the middle should be a bud like growth cut it off completely to top, or leave the bottom 10% of the bud to FIM. FIMming is something i just started to mess with, looks like I get more new growth from it but it takes a while to recover.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 15, 2007)

Will it recover from this? i mean how will new layers come out if i cut that off? isnt that the set for new leaves?


----------



## Gygax1974 (Oct 15, 2007)

All the bud points below it will get bigger and your plant will split at the top, almost like a Y. it will recover fine, the more you mess with topping the more you can do. Trust us it increases yield and it will fit into your one month veg just fine.


----------



## tusseltussel (Oct 15, 2007)

hi furst time poster to your thread, when you clip that top off you will get 2 new growing tips you can do this over and over to get more colas but with room being an issue with your setup i wouldnt think it wise to do im not an expert but i have grown pot and even if you only pinch off the tip once you may not have room considering your plants are probably only 10 inches apart (remembe im not an expert so get another opinion other than mine)


----------



## Gygax1974 (Oct 15, 2007)

tusseltussel said:


> hi furst time poster to your thread, when you clip that top off you will get 2 new growing tips you can do this over and over to get more colas but with room being an issue with your setup i wouldnt think it wise to do im not an expert but i have grown pot and even if you only pinch off the tip once you may not have room considering your plants are probably only 10 inches apart (remembe im not an expert so get another opinion other than mine)


This is why you need to trim the bottom up it "shoots" all the energy up top to your colas. These lower cutting make great clones too....hint hint


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 15, 2007)

PPM meter arrived.

PPM of the res is 408


----------



## nobody (Oct 15, 2007)

wow your plants are coming along nicely


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 15, 2007)

nobody said:


> wow your plants are coming along nicely


aww why thank you ^_^ its about time too. they were looking pretty bad for a couple days there


----------



## wafflehouselover (Oct 15, 2007)

i wouldn't cut that off if i were you, you already have 5 plants in there when you start flowering you'll have a bush already, if u chop that off you'll get a bigger bush which will block alot of light to lower bud sites.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 16, 2007)

wafflehouselover said:


> i wouldn't cut that off if i were you, you already have 5 plants in there when you start flowering you'll have a bush already, if u chop that off you'll get a bigger bush which will block alot of light to lower bud sites.


So no topping?

 OKAY


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 16, 2007)

Still growing and such, I didnt top yet, still a little unsure if i should. Ill take some pictures tomorrow. got a tiny tiny yellow dot on one of the fan leaves of the survivor i figure this means add more nutes. so i put a little more of the cal/mag and the foxfarm. 

pH is at about 5.8
PPM is at 435


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 16, 2007)

mondaypurple said:


> female.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so the males have little testes


----------



## wafflehouselover (Oct 16, 2007)

males have multi testes lol


----------



## Kant (Oct 16, 2007)

they live only to splooge all over the females.


----------



## trapper (Oct 17, 2007)

if you top you can trim all the lower buds as they wont get the required light,and if you dont top,the lower buds might still be shaded from the light.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 17, 2007)

UPDATE:

havent 'topped' anything yet. still deciding if its a good idea.

Here's an overshot of everyone:


Day 21 of survivor:
It's growing more. ^_^ Heres a top view


and here's a shot (sorry for the blurryness) but you can kinda see this tiny leaves in the nooks of the branches?? what are these?


Round 2 (day 16): theres aren't exactly growing like the survivor was, the survivor was a lot taller @ these points but I think theyre shorter because i pulled them down in the rockwool. So theyre super bushy and short.

Heres the bottom right looking really nice still recovering but all new leaves seem to be doing really well


The top left is doing well too. it's probably the least "messed up" from the nute issue of all of the round 2 set:


I didnt take a picture of the attacked one (bottom left) it's looking okay...

and the survivor's coming along just fine as well.

Heres the roots the water is really not that dirty looking:


^the survivor's roots are getting really long.

So all in all everyone seems to be doing alright: yesterday i think, i added some more nutes of foxfarm and the calcium because is spotted a tiny yellow dot on one of the leaves of the survivor. no more have come up so i think that did the job. 

The ppm is kinda rising though,

PPM: 449
pH: 5.8 had to stabalize that the other day.

I was contemplating on thursday (tomorrow) doing the water change and switching to flora nova. I'll be out of town again this weekend. Going to Napa Valley, for my birthday ^________^


----------



## Kant (Oct 17, 2007)

the plants are lookin' healthy. happy birthday.


----------



## Gygax1974 (Oct 17, 2007)

I said it earlier and so has trapper, you can top. It will turn into a bush if you don't cut off the lower growth. So top cut lower branches, maybe use these for cloning. What happens when you top is it concentrates on lower growth giving you a bush. But if you top wait about a week for the plant to recover and trim maybe the lowest two branches off and then trim the next two etc. Then all the growth is switched to the top and your "multiple" colas. By the time you flower you want the bottom 1/3 or so of the plant trimmed. All of your growth and budding will be concentrated in the top. Waffle house is right but if you trim the bottom up you are golden, I wish I had my camera...I might run out and get one tonight. I have some pictures of some plants I've done this way. Topping usually increases yield, some strains don't like it much but more like it than don't like it.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 17, 2007)

Gygax1974 said:


> I said it earlier and so has trapper, you can top. It will turn into a bush if you don't cut off the lower growth. So top cut lower branches, maybe use these for cloning. What happens when you top is it concentrates on lower growth giving you a bush. But if you top wait about a week for the plant to recover and trim maybe the lowest two branches off and then trim the next two etc. Then all the growth is switched to the top and your "multiple" colas. By the time you flower you want the bottom 1/3 or so of the plant trimmed. All of your growth and budding will be concentrated in the top. Waffle house is right but if you trim the bottom up you are golden, I wish I had my camera...I might run out and get one tonight. I have some pictures of some plants I've done this way. Topping usually increases yield, some strains don't like it much but more like it than don't like it.


right but my worry is that, i dont want them to get too bushy because of room.. so you think i should cut off the very bottom branches? i think that would be okay, since they are all yellow from that lack of supplement issue. do i just cut them right off? as you can see with the round 2 they have about 3 layers of nodes probably 1 less than the larger? the survivor i think is so tall because it stretched early on. where as the little ones did but i moved them down in the rockwool. the DUD seed i didnt do this too. it was growing from where it did when i planted it just like the survivor.

So wait, so give me a checklist:

cut the bottom layer of branches off the survivor plant?

then what?


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 17, 2007)

^^ wait i thought topping was lopping off the literal top of the plant? so effectively i want it to grow upward as little as possible and more OUTWARD. but where are these new branches coming from? sorry im confused. i just dont want to do it and do it wrong ya know cuz it's not like once i do it i can backtrack.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Oct 18, 2007)

When you top, all the growth wil go into the lower branches (obviously). The lower branches will then become the new top branches... You'll have four to six main colas instead of just one. Although the plant will be shorter and wider. If height is a problem, then this is the way you should go.

Trimming the lower branches is good if you don't mind your plants reaching their normal height potential. As the plant grows these branches will not get much light and won't produce very much in the way of bud, by trimming these branches all of the growth goes into the surviving branches. Which will make the buds on them thicker. Ever seen that film called 'The One' with Jet Li? 

Trimming these lower branches is also good for clones, preventing mold, helps circulation, prevents insects etc etc.

I only use topping on my mom plants.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 18, 2007)

I dont know which is female on any of them? I don't know if I should clone I don't really have anywhere to put them after they root.

I;ll take some more pictures today and someone give me a clear precise place to cut


----------



## FaCultGen (Oct 18, 2007)

it's way to early to clone anyway, i see you got a tds meter, thats good.

and also i was reading that your already using nutrients... as i have found out the hard way, using nutrients at this early of a stage is bad, most likely that little spot is nute burn, thats exactly how mine started and it will get worse and worse untill your plants are all f'd up, if the spotting gets worse in the next couple days you need to just use water for a while or you will regret it. i am still desperatly trying to save my plants from the nute burn... i didn't know what it was and they went 2 weeks or so with ppm of about 400 and are still all messed up even after 2 weeks of flushing.

but I could be wrong, check with your buddy Gyp, just to make sure.

-Cult


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 19, 2007)

FaCultGen said:


> it's way to early to clone anyway, i see you got a tds meter, thats good.
> 
> and also i was reading that your already using nutrients... as i have found out the hard way, using nutrients at this early of a stage is bad, most likely that little spot is nute burn, thats exactly how mine started and it will get worse and worse untill your plants are all f'd up, if the spotting gets worse in the next couple days you need to just use water for a while or you will regret it. i am still desperatly trying to save my plants from the nute burn... i didn't know what it was and they went 2 weeks or so with ppm of about 400 and are still all messed up even after 2 weeks of flushing.
> 
> ...


Actually it wasn't nute burn it was like nute depletion. it's not that early the survivor plant is in its 3rd week. and as soon as i added the nutes, a couple days later it went away, i havent seen any yellowing since then. it wasn't so much nutes as it was a depletion of calcium and magnesium. worked like a charm


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 19, 2007)

UPDATE:

So i think ive decided to NOT top our survivor. or if i do, to do it when i come back. im afraid that in topping it, it will get more bushy and take over more of the light which needed for those plants in round 2, they're already growing slow enough as it is without this MONSTER blocking out the sun. I'll probably top one of the other ones as an experiment and do a topping of everyone on another grow. but lets play it by ear. I DO however appriciate everyones help with teaching me how. even though i still dont know exactly what im supposed to cut off. fuck. im dumb.

Gonna do a water change probably tonight, so it will be done for the weekend? I dunno, do you think it's time to do another one?

I'll post pH and ppm in a little bit. I'm too lazy and tired from uploading all these pictures to go check it but ill check before i go to school.


ANYWAY

our dear survivor IS growing like a weed!

Here's a shot of everyone:


Day 23 and she's already got another level @[email protected] i can't imagine what these babies are gonna look like when i get back sunday night.


Here's a side view:


Our Round 2 babies are on day 19 They seem to be growing slower than the survivor did. they have like 3 layers of leaves but theyre all smushed together, real short like... weird but theyre doing their thing...

Here's bottom Right:


Here's top Left:


And here's bottom left, which i havent really posted pictures of. she doesnt seem to be dong too well. i think it had something to do with my cat pulling out out through the rockwool. I think this one might have to be saying bye bye soon.


And lastly here is our DUD, coming along really great. on Day?? i dont remember. but looking good none the less.


----------



## charlesiii (Oct 19, 2007)

Get some co2 in there and you wont regret it. We started on pretty much the same day and mine are about three times the size and already into flowering. Remember i'm even using the shitty ag. Just a suggestion, plants are looking great! Good work!


----------



## dankie (Oct 19, 2007)

Wow survivor has flourished!


----------



## Spittn4cash (Oct 19, 2007)

AK what was ur feeding schedule before u got the meter? did U feed according to the bottle?


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 19, 2007)

charlesiii said:


> Get some co2 in there and you wont regret it. We started on pretty much the same day and mine are about three times the size and already into flowering. Remember i'm even using the shitty ag. Just a suggestion, plants are looking great! Good work!


what do i use for co2?


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 19, 2007)

Spittn4cash said:


> AK what was ur feeding schedule before u got the meter? did U feed according to the bottle?


well i was doing quarter strength and that was obviously not enough because i got all that yellowing. so, i would say that 1/2 would have been sufficient

even now i am just using like 1/2 strength foxfarm + 1/2 strength calcium magnesium. and i dont know what im going to do when i switch to flora nova i need to talk to Gyp


----------



## Kant (Oct 19, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> what do i use for co2?


the more co2 there is in the air the better the plant will grow. it's one of the many things plants need. so if you get a tank of co2 you'll need some special valve to control the release rate. i can't remember what the valve is called though. Just another way to optimize growing conditions.


----------



## Gygax1974 (Oct 19, 2007)

Co2 DIY should be in the FAQ section if I remember correctly, it involves water, sugar, yeast, and a one galon or so container with an opening in the cap to release the CO2. Otherwise you are looking at buying something...most of them are more than a 100.00 per tank or refill though. CO2 is great for plants but if you feel like you have enough on your plate for now wait til a future grow.

Good luck and the plants look good, specially the big one.


----------



## Kant (Oct 19, 2007)

well if you want something really simple to add co2 other than the yeast method. get a bunch of party balloons. take a deep breathe and hold it for 45 sec to a min(or however long you can or want to) then blow up the balloon. take some tape and put a cross section on the side. take pin and poke a whole in the cross. that'll slowly release the co2 from your breathe over the course of like 20 min, depending on the size of the balloons. 

i do this about 3 times a day and i turn off the fans while the balloon is in there so the plants can soak up as much as possible.


----------



## Gygax1974 (Oct 19, 2007)

LOL, wow I have to try one day...I just have this bizarre picture in my head now. I will have to save my breath to try this. Isn't it amazing how resourceful we can be when it comes to the MJ?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Oct 20, 2007)

Co2 naturally occurs in your area... in fact in every area. Cities more so than rural areas. Your plants will also only take in co2 during the day, or lights on. At night, the co2 is stored around the leaves waiting for when the lights come on again.

This is also a reason why 24/0 is the best system by far for veg stage. Not only do they have all that light but they get all that co2 as well.

Honestly, I wouldn't bother with home made co2... it's unregulated and you won't know how much of an effect you are having. As usual, to do things properly, you'll need to spend money and buy a regulator and co2 cannisters.

The best way to give your plants co2 right now, is to give them plenty of circulation. The faster the natural co2 can be replaced the more that will be available to the plants.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 20, 2007)

i heard something about someone using hydrogen peroxide for something with their grow what is that all about?

and 

doesnt the brand grotek.. isnt that for co2


----------



## wafflehouselover (Oct 20, 2007)

thats super oxy h202 by grotek. Its a 35% hydrogen peroxide you can use a 1ml per gal works very well plants love it, but make sure you don't overfeed it with this stuff because it can really burn your roots.


----------



## sk3tch3 (Oct 20, 2007)

if that center one is a female will you use it for a mother?


----------



## Kant (Oct 20, 2007)

actually the best/cheapest/easiest way i found for co2 delivery is talking. show your plants some love and they'll respond in kind.


----------



## trapper (Oct 20, 2007)

Kant said:


> actually the best/cheapest/easiest way i found for co2 delivery is talking. show your plants some love and they'll respond in kind.


if you live in the LA area kate you could have the homeless sleep in your grow room,they will provide plenty of co2 and you will be doing the country a wealth of good.


----------



## silk (Oct 20, 2007)

trapper said:


> if you live in the LA area kate you could have the homeless sleep in your grow room,they will provide plenty of co2 and you will be doing the country a wealth of good.


That's fucked up! Also funny. You bastard!


----------



## charlesiii (Oct 20, 2007)

trapper said:


> if you live in the LA area kate you could have the homeless sleep in your grow room,they will provide plenty of co2 and you will be doing the country a wealth of good.


I'm sure that's just what a pretty asian girl wants to do lol, invite a bunch of homeless people over. 

oh and since we're on the subject did you know that "Over a five-year period, about 23 percent of the U.S. population (58 million people) will experience at least one night of homelessness." 

The only time I ever spent the night homeless was the night of my 21st birthday lol.


----------



## trapper (Oct 20, 2007)

charlesiii said:


> I'm sure that's just what a pretty asian girl wants to do lol, invite a bunch of homeless people over.
> 
> oh and since we're on the subject did you know that "Over a five-year period, about 23 percent of the U.S. population (58 million people) will experience at least one night of homelessness."
> 
> The only time I ever spent the night homeless was the night of my 21st birthday lol.


well then we have to open more grow rooms in the country,it will be win win,as a youth i had a few years of homelessness,so im not being ignorant just putting some bad comedy into this fine journal.


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 20, 2007)

I live in a van down by the river.


----------



## charlesiii (Oct 20, 2007)

My suggestions on co2 is use the DIY method with sugar, yeast, and water; heck it's like first year biology! Basically the yeast eats the glucose in the water and the two bi products are alcohol and co2. 

The only other method that I can think of would be taking a CO2 tank and putting a regulator or bleed type valve on it to release it over an extended period of time. But this method involves way too much trade knowledge; psi, conversion factors,rate of dispersion etc. 

keep up the good work. Cheers


----------



## dankie (Oct 20, 2007)

mastakoosh said:


> I live in a van down by the river.


Do you grow in your glove compartment?


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 20, 2007)

dankie said:


> Do you grow in your glove compartment?


I am trying. i have a l.e.d lamp plugged in to the lighter and a flare for my lights. been going through a lot of flares.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 20, 2007)

sk3tch3 said:


> if that center one is a female will you use it for a mother?


i dunno if any of them are female.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 20, 2007)

for the time being ill just blow on them. this yeast thing sounds messy. 

Hooray It's my birthday tomorrow ^__________^


----------



## 14pimp (Oct 20, 2007)

i love you asiankatie


----------



## Kant (Oct 21, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## sk3tch3 (Oct 21, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> i dunno if any of them are female.


IF it is will you use it as mother? or will you just flower it?


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Oct 21, 2007)

WOW...7,100 views...


----------



## Lacy (Oct 21, 2007)

*Ok I finally found your plants Katie. Nice set up and *
*Happy Birthday!!!!!!!*


----------



## mondaypurple (Oct 21, 2007)

you're all the rage. Happy birthday.


----------



## bongspit (Oct 22, 2007)

What is ppm running? I have a system like yours and even if I add enough to get it in the 500's the next dat it's back down to 330-400.


----------



## Gygax1974 (Oct 22, 2007)

bongspit said:


> What is ppm running? I have a system like and even if I add enough to get it in the 500's the next dat it's back down to 330-400.


lots of plants drink more water than just one. She should pray for some males, ever try and keep on top of 5 females in one little res. during the later stages of flower....it's a PITA!!!!

Happy B-Day


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 23, 2007)

bongspit said:


> What is ppm running? I have a system like yours and even if I add enough to get it in the 500's the next dat it's back down to 330-400.


I try and keep it @ 450-ish? at least that's what its @ right now. i just had to add more yesterday, my dud plant started turning yellowish on the leaves, like what happened to the others. but none of the others were affected. which is kinda making me think it might be burn? ahk.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 23, 2007)

So i still haven't done that water change. Was thinking about doing it later today, I am going to use the flora nova, so if i do, should I follow the feeding chart on it? or should i cut that in half? and do half calcium magnesium? what do i potentially want the pH @?

pH: 5.8 (had to adjust that last night)
ppm: 452 (added some more nutes last night)

UPDATE: So everyone's growing well especially our survivor middle plant. The dud is doing OKAY but is having some of that yellowing. considering that none of the other's are, it's making me worried that perhaps it's burn and not deficiency? I added some nutes like i said as soon as i saw it and the new growth coming from it has no sign of yellowing hope thats good.

Here's an overshot of everyone (sorry it's sideways)


The survivor is on Day 27: she's starting to block out a bit of light to the others @[email protected] the sprouts coming OUT of the branches are getting bigger. I can just say i'm kinda glad i didn't top it would betting SO HUGE sideways and definitely blocking out the light to all others:


Round 2 is on Day 23 Doing pretty well, not getting the height like the survivor but getting the layers.. I'll just post pictures of two of them, that bottom left one's still not doing well (the one that got attacked by coco). I'm leaving it alone for now but am considering pulling it, when i switch to flowering

Here is Top Left:


Here is Bottom Right:


The Dud is doing pretty well. too and the roots are getting crazy (at least the middle one's)


----------



## Gygax1974 (Oct 23, 2007)

Looks good, the middle plant is really nice you should be very happy. Can I ask what kind of seeds you're using? I believe they were KC something, are they f1s, f2s? I've noticed when I grow from seed I just have some plants of the same strain that just aren't the same, like the dud...it happens especially if the seeds aren't f1s or a stable line. So it could be something out of your control, also one of the drawbacks of hydro especially if it's a multi unit site, they all get the same light, water, nutes, etc. For your next grow if you use clones it will go smoother. Can you still pull the big plant out or is the root mass too big? You might want to consider moving it so she doesn't block out the little plants when the time comes.

Also topping if done and then followed with lower pruning will take care of the bush, the object being to get to get more than one cola. if you top and don't prune the lower area you get a bush. I am no expert but I top wait a week then prune lower section let it recover and flower. I get tall skinny plants with multiple colas, increases yield too....no bush at all. Plus the lower growth isn't producing anything worthwhile, just little fluff nugs.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 23, 2007)

Gygax1974 said:


> Looks good, the middle plant is really nice you should be very happy. Can I ask what kind of seeds you're using? I believe they were KC something, are they f1s, f2s? I've noticed when I grow from seed I just have some plants of the same strain that just aren't the same, like the dud...it happens especially if the seeds aren't f1s or a stable line. So it could be something out of your control, also one of the drawbacks of hydro especially if it's a multi unit site, they all get the same light, water, nutes, etc. For your next grow if you use clones it will go smoother. Can you still pull the big plant out or is the root mass too big? You might want to consider moving it so she doesn't block out the little plants when the time comes.
> 
> Also topping if done and then followed with lower pruning will take care of the bush, the object being to get to get more than one cola. if you top and don't prune the lower area you get a bush. I am no expert but I top wait a week then prune lower section let it recover and flower. I get tall skinny plants with multiple colas, increases yield too....no bush at all. Plus the lower growth isn't producing anything worthwhile, just little fluff nugs.


hmmm i might consider it.

it's kc brains cyber crystal, unsure if its f1 or f2. the dud is doing fine. i mean its like a ways behind all the others. we thought it was a dud, and i planted it anyway and it sprouted. there's nothing wrong with it. it's just.. yeah okay im babbling


----------



## Gygax1974 (Oct 23, 2007)

lol, yeah I have the babble on today too. When I said dud I was just using your word, it might catch up...weed is funny like that. I had a dud that turned out taller then me when all was said and done, and no short jokes please.


----------



## sk3tch3 (Oct 23, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> ...when i switch to flowering...


so.................. you are not going to keep one as a mother IF it is female, will you just flower them?


----------



## DOT5262 (Oct 23, 2007)

ever consider putting side lights up ? or moving the light u have to 1 side or the other so the little ones can catch up or just get a bigger or more containers.? i imaging u'd be more happy with 5 plants that side then 1 big one and 4 little ones and the big one will just keep getting bigger. she might take over


----------



## PhatAnna (Oct 23, 2007)

wow. those plants are looking amazing 

ive been trying to build my own system and im nearly finished!! its really similar to yours im getting my seeds this week and i wish i could set up a journal too but my camera's broken T.T maybe a camera phone will work haha


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 23, 2007)

sk3tch3 said:


> so.................. you are not going to keep one as a mother IF it is female, will you just flower them?


i dunno if im going to clone. i have no where to put it after it roots i just have the one closet.

i wish i had a friend i trusted who i could give the MH and the set up to, who could have my clones till i needed them. but i dont. so still unsure.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 23, 2007)

DOT5262 said:


> ever consider putting side lights up ? or moving the light u have to 1 side or the other so the little ones can catch up or just get a bigger or more containers.? i imaging u'd be more happy with 5 plants that side then 1 big one and 4 little ones and the big one will just keep getting bigger. she might take over


yeah im not sure. perhaps i could switch holes.. like move one of them to the middle and the big one to one of the sides?

I tried putting a little light on the side. as soon as i plugged it in, the mh shorted out. so... 

yeah...

my wiring in my place blows ass


----------



## Kant (Oct 23, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> yeah im not sure. perhaps i could switch holes.. like move one of them to the middle and the big one to one of the sides?
> 
> I tried putting a little light on the side. as soon as i plugged it in, the mh shorted out. so...
> 
> ...



I don't think it'll be possible to swich holes. at this point your roots are probably one giant root ball and it's not worth damaging all the roots to seperate them just to reposition the plants


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 23, 2007)

Kant said:


> I don't think it'll be possible to swich holes. at this point your roots are probably one giant root ball and it's not worth damaging all the roots to seperate them just to reposition the plants


theyre all seperated actually.. oddly enough they havent entangled really. all plants except for the middle are like long single twined vines.


----------



## DOT5262 (Oct 23, 2007)

consider this... mabe getting a shalower resuvior and getting 2-3 of them.. put like 3 plants each resuvior... actully it doesnt matter how shalow they r... just get another 1-2 and give the plants more room... imagine all 5 of those in full flower... in that small spot.. better do something sooner rather then later... so as bat boy said.. the roots dont get tangled


----------



## dankie (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow Kate Survivor is on a roll! The other plants are growing fast also. 

I was so intrigued by your set-up that I built one of my own to play with! 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 23, 2007)

DOT5262 said:


> consider this... mabe getting a shalower resuvior and getting 2-3 of them.. put like 3 plants each resuvior... actully it doesnt matter how shalow they r... just get another 1-2 and give the plants more room... imagine all 5 of those in full flower... in that small spot.. better do something sooner rather then later... so as bat boy said.. the roots dont get tangled


nice thought, but wouldnt work. that size is all that fits under that light. and i cant plug in another light due to the power issue. im gonna pull that weirdo one. and the others are doing alright

i dont think theyll all be female either.

no worries for now me thinks


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 23, 2007)

dankie said:


> Wow Kate Survivor is on a roll! The other plants are growing fast also.
> 
> I was so intrigued by your set-up that I built one of my own to play with!
> 
> Keep up the good work!


yeah seems like a lot of people have been inspired by my work


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 23, 2007)

**UPDATE

i just switched the spots of the "dud" (newest) and the weird shrived cat attack one from round 2. 

So the dud is now in bottom left and the shriveled round 2 is now in top right.


----------



## PhatAnna (Oct 23, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> yeah seems like a lot of people have been inspired by my work


^.^ this is very true


----------



## trapper (Oct 23, 2007)

alot of people have given reasons for the amount of views on this journal,and all have valid points,but what is great about this is the fact i want to do a dwc and what better tutorial then this,it has had its ups and downs but it has been given alot of good information,with alot of solutions to alot of problems,so for me it is great to see a thick jornal,that all newbies can read and learn from,and not get caught up in why a pretty woman get all the posts,but then you ask why does fdd get so many posts?simple he has a picture of his wife standing by a gangly underfed,over watered stressed out sad excuse for a plant.


----------



## SkippoPotsaMust (Oct 23, 2007)

hey i am new at this so can anyone tell me about super cropping my plants. i am currently growing five jamaican red hair and i need to know how to supercrop them and i also need to know what will happen.​ ​


----------



## SkippoPotsaMust (Oct 23, 2007)

do you know about supercropping plz someone tell me...


----------



## gjs4786 (Oct 23, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> the bars are better, more disbursement otherwise you just have a shit load of bubbles coming up at one spot. no good unless you have 32423423432 air pumps connected.


Rena Air 400 Air Pump 702E, this pump says it accommodates up to 16 1" air stones. i dont know much about hydroponics, but i have been reading up on it heavily and settled on that pump for my first hydroponic grow...thats the plan anyway!  +K for for all the hard work you have done and the dedication you have put forth. thats what makes a good grow a great one!


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 23, 2007)

why are people who have never posted in my journal before asking random ass questions that have nothing to do with my setup.. -_- START YOUR OWN THREAD


----------



## Kant (Oct 23, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> why are people who have never posted in my journal before asking random ass questions that have nothing to do with my setup.. -_- START YOUR OWN THREAD


hahaha

it comes with the territory of having a popular thread.


----------



## r32 (Oct 23, 2007)

Just a slight tip, if those spots pop up again pick up some cal-mag and add that to your regular nute schedule. I had a similar problem, also agree, up the nutes a bit, plants look a little hungry! Looking awesome though.


----------



## sk3tch3 (Oct 23, 2007)

magical works really well


----------



## r32 (Oct 23, 2007)

Yup, hydro setups also leach out lots of Iron with pumps and stones etc, the calmag supplements also have iron which will help.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 23, 2007)

gjs4786 said:


> Rena Air 400 Air Pump 702E, this pump says it accommodates up to 16 1" air stones. i dont know much about hydroponics, but i have been reading up on it heavily and settled on that pump for my first hydroponic grow...thats the plan anyway!  +K for for all the hard work you have done and the dedication you have put forth. thats what makes a good grow a great one!


are you going to do a bar? or multiples? I have a that brand of air pump. but mines for like 20 gallon tank. nothing to crazy. im sure the one youre getting will do a far superior job to mine ^_-


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 23, 2007)

r32 said:


> Just a slight tip, if those spots pop up again pick up some cal-mag and add that to your regular nute schedule. I had a similar problem, also agree, up the nutes a bit, plants look a little hungry! Looking awesome though.


oh you must have been missing it, i bought calcium magnesium supplement a while back. ive been using it, its working great. 

they are popping up again only on the young plant though... :\


----------



## r32 (Oct 23, 2007)

Guilty! Did not read it all. Glad it worked for you though!


----------



## 14pimp (Oct 24, 2007)

asiankatie, your plant in the middle is so humongous!! its like a freak of nature or something, cool though


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 24, 2007)

14pimp said:


> asiankatie, your plant in the middle is so humongous!! its like a freak of nature or something, cool though


i know right?! jesus.

Im wanting to know if i should switch it's spot with another one so that one of the smaller ones might get more light...


----------



## Gwarrior (Oct 24, 2007)

Just read the entire thread and realized I somehow spent almost 20 minutes on it alone. So I suppose that earns you a grats.  Good luck, I will be looking forward to new pics.


----------



## gjs4786 (Oct 24, 2007)

why are my posts not showing up in this thread?
oh i see, this one shows up, but the last two i spent 10 minutes on don't show up at all


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 24, 2007)

Gwarrior said:


> Just read the entire thread and realized I somehow spent almost 20 minutes on it alone. So I suppose that earns you a grats.  Good luck, I will be looking forward to new pics.


whoa awesome. yeah, i'll try and post some later today


----------



## Gygax1974 (Oct 24, 2007)

gjs4786 said:


> why are my posts not showing up in this thread?
> oh i see, this one shows up, but the last two i spent 10 minutes on don't show up at all


Same here.

I posted earlier that you can move it if it root mass isn't too big or tangled with the other roots.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 24, 2007)

weird i wonder why that's happening ^^


----------



## gjs4786 (Oct 24, 2007)

It's a conspiracy! Lol....Anyways, as i had said before when it didn't show up...what pump are you using? im new to hydroponics but i guess other than the light the pump is the one thing you want to spend a little bit of money on to have a good grow. Super Luft Pump - 3.9 psi - 66W (ESU) this is a nice pump  but in any case, i definately think you did a great job so far with a first grow. seems you definately have the green thumb! i also like how the setup is nice and clean.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 25, 2007)

gjs4786 said:


> It's a conspiracy! Lol....Anyways, as i had said before when it didn't show up...what pump are you using? im new to hydroponics but i guess other than the light the pump is the one thing you want to spend a little bit of money on to have a good grow. Super Luft Pump - 3.9 psi - 66W (ESU) this is a nice pump  but in any case, i definately think you did a great job so far with a first grow. seems you definately have the green thumb! i also like how the setup is nice and clean.


yeah im really unsure what i used i know it's rena air, for 20 gallon tank.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 25, 2007)

so i think im going to do some rearanging today: I think im going to switch top left and middle. @[email protected]


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 25, 2007)

SOMEBODY FUCKING HELP ME! my pant is dying as i type it snapped in half and tried putting it back together and in a matter of seconds the leaves are all wilting. can i replant the top half with rooting stuff in rockwool?


----------



## charlesiii (Oct 25, 2007)

I've heard of people taping the stem back together. Remember the stem is just a membrane so if you hold it together the plant should recover. Plants are resilient little bastards.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Oct 25, 2007)

charlesiii said:


> I've heard of people taping the stem back together. Remember the stem is just a membrane so if you hold it together the plant should recover. Plants are resilient little bastards.


Yeah i agree, I think it will heal itself if u hold it together. I would use a crutch tho instead of tape.


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Oct 25, 2007)

Find yourself some solid copper wire or something similar, twist the wire into a loose spiral shape and wind it careful around the damaged area, like in the image below. Carefully tighten the spiral around the stem just enough to support it. Because you're using a spiral shape, the copper wire will expand as the stem gets thicker without accidentally ring barking your plant. 

Repair complete! After 2 weeks the damaged area will be strong enough to support itself and you can remove the cooper wire or leave it in place till harvest time comes around.

Hope this helps.....


----------



## Kant (Oct 25, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> SOMEBODY FUCKING HELP ME! my pant is dying as i type it snapped in half and tried putting it back together and in a matter of seconds the leaves are all wilting. can i replant the top half with rooting stuff in rockwool?


shit. which one was it? the survivor? if it was the trunk i would suggest making a splint to help support the weight of the rest of the plant.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 25, 2007)

its too late it started wilting the second i taped it together. i got cloning gel have cut @ 45 put in the gel and back inrockwool with a cup. holy shit this is baddd

i pulled the one that was dying.

the bottom leaf on my big one fell off. AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## iblazethatkush (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear that. I hope they all make it.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Oct 25, 2007)

Would you mind posting a pic' of your plants, please?


----------



## Kant (Oct 25, 2007)

i would start taking clones now because i'm not sure the big peice is gonna make it.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 25, 2007)

So here's some pictures:

The Attempted FIX:


then the NEW everyone together


The survivor now in top left:



Round 2 Bottom Right


Our DUD from round 3 i guess? Not doing well...


And our round 2 "snapper" doing horribly!!, clipped, dipped and in a jar


HOLY SHIT! IM THE WORST GARDENER EVER

WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## dkmpunk17 (Oct 25, 2007)

may i ask how you snapped it in half? and plants are coming along very nice btw


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 25, 2007)

dkmpunk17 said:


> may i ask how you snapped it in half? and plants are coming along very nice btw


AHHHH no theyre not they look like shit  

well i was switching spots with them because the big one being in the middle it was blocking out the light to some of the sides ones, the top left in particular (the snapped one). So i decided to switch their spots since the roots werent entangled. the top left had since curved to one side to try and get the light around the larger one. so i was ever so gently trying to coax it into curving the other way and i guess i bent a little to far. it snapped off! then while i was trying to save it i snapped one of the heads of the leaves on the bottom layer of the main plant off! HOLY SHIT I SUCK I SUCK


----------



## dankie (Oct 25, 2007)

You have done everything neessary Mr Kate. I'm sure they will be good as new shortly! Smoke a bowl and try to forget about it for now. 

Everything is going to be ok!


----------



## dkmpunk17 (Oct 25, 2007)

don't be so hard on yourself, and come on, plants could look alot worse than that, i am new to growing so i wish i had something like that atleast...but with every grow you get better and better so yeah...smoke a bowl and cheer up


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 25, 2007)

watch the big plant be a male!

ahhhhh

i was so high when i snapped it.

i almost started crying. i yelled at my cat in anger instead, blaming it on him, pretending he did it somehow made me feel better.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 25, 2007)

dankie said:


> You have done everything neessary Mr Kate. I'm sure they will be good as new shortly! Smoke a bowl and try to forget about it for now.
> 
> Everything is going to be ok!


MR?!  

im so worried right now. its like when it happened i saw all my hard work flash before my eyes. and empty pipes all around


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 25, 2007)

Okay, so ive flicked some cold, pHed water on them.

ppm is currently about 470

I think the small ones getting nute burn becaues it doesnt require as much nutes as the bigger ones. its weird, if i add less, the big ones get burned and the small one looks great and vice versa. i figure ill take a utilitarian perspective and appease to the many, sacrificing the one. 

Man. This is such a downer. im going to float a frozen water bottle in the res, its freezing right now.

im gonna wait a couple days to do the water change...

today is a bad day, in plant world.


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Oct 25, 2007)

Look on the bright side...you are learning and things could be worst. You are doing an excellent job. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 25, 2007)

kittysecrets4u said:


> Look on the bright side...you are learning and things could be worst. You are doing an excellent job. Thanks for the photos.


yeah i guess. ty


----------



## Kant (Oct 25, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> watch the big plant be a male!
> 
> ahhhhh
> 
> ...


i don't mean to be a downer but i think it'd be worse if the big one was female. i'm sorry. i'll just shut up now.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 25, 2007)

Kant said:


> i don't mean to be a downer but i think it'd be worse if the big one was female. i'm sorry. i'll just shut up now.


wait what why


----------



## Kant (Oct 25, 2007)

well it's a female you've just stunted the crap out it's potential. if it's male...well you'd have to chop him anyway no big loss. again sorry for being a downer.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 25, 2007)

Kant said:


> well it's a female you've just stunted the crap out it's potential. if it's male...well you'd have to chop him anyway no big loss. again sorry for being a downer.


no no no. im talking about the BIG ONE that i moved "the survivor from round 1" thats now top left in the pictures.

so i just lifted up the jar and its considerably perked up. lets hope for the best


----------



## Kant (Oct 25, 2007)

ooohhhhhhhh


----------



## potpimp (Oct 25, 2007)

OMG, sorry for the trouble Katie; those are some exceptionally beautiful plants. Stuff happens all the time. Best wishes to you babe.


----------



## Gygax1974 (Oct 25, 2007)

It should recover, just gonna be a bit, look at the bright side...the others have time to catch up. Not that you should go breaking plants but it may turn out to your advantage. Oh and to make you feel better I snapped the main cola on one of my plants 3 weeks after it started budding, now that sucks. Or once I was cleaning around my cloning tray and for some stupid reason stoner me picked the tray up and turned it upside down to clean it...it was full of clones all of them went crashing to the floor...lol.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 25, 2007)

Gygax1974 said:


> It should recover, just gonna be a bit, look at the bright side...the others have time to catch up. Not that you should go breaking plants but it may turn out to your advantage. Oh and to make you feel better I snapped the main cola on one of my plants 3 weeks after it started budding, now that sucks. Or once I was cleaning around my cloning tray and for some stupid reason stoner me picked the tray up and turned it upside down to clean it...it was full of clones all of them went crashing to the floor...lol.


yeahhhh thanks. its already picking itself up in a matter of an hour or so. i think it's going to be okay.


----------



## 14pimp (Oct 25, 2007)

hey katie,
too lazy to look, how old are they now?


----------



## dankie (Oct 25, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> MR?!
> 
> im so worried right now. its like when it happened i saw all my hard work flash before my eyes. and empty pipes all around


OOPS Ms. Kate please forgive me.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 26, 2007)

dankie said:


> OOPS Ms. Kate please forgive me.


haha its okay


----------



## Kant (Oct 26, 2007)

hahhaha....congrats katie, 401 posts and over 10,000 views. btw hows the injured one doing?


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 26, 2007)

Kant said:


> hahhaha....congrats katie, 401 posts and over 10,000 views. btw hows the injured one doing?


uhm okay. it looks good, i took the jar off for a little bit this morning and it started wilting again so i put it back under the jar i think ill leave it on until it roots. :\

lets still be hopeful


----------



## tempelton27 (Oct 27, 2007)

leave the jar until it roots. u can tell by lifting the jar off of it and if it goes with out wilting for 2 hours your fine.


----------



## mike lovin (Oct 27, 2007)

need advice just moved to NC is the clay with a mix of ferdilizer good?


----------



## Gyp (Oct 27, 2007)

mike lovin said:


> need advice just moved to NC is the clay with a mix of ferdilizer good?


Try asking in another area.

We await pics Katie.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 27, 2007)

Gyp said:


> Try asking in another area.
> 
> We await pics Katie.



yeah..... the suvivors getting bigger. like an inch from the light. and the round 2 is uhmm looking the same size, the "dud" is OK but doesnt seem like its growing much? the one i had to cut is still not rooted. 

ill post pictures later, uhm I think im going to do a water change i think its arond that time... perhaps this will spark the little one to grow.

Ill put in flora nova


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 27, 2007)

UPDATE:

So i finally did a water change, used the flora nova, weird thing is the water is like brown now? due to the nutes.... uhhh any flora nova users?

I put like 1 tsp per gallon? maybe a little less. pH is at 5.8 and the ppm is pretty high, like 700? this is im guessing due to the flora nova as well.... Im cooling the water by putting a frozen water bottle in there from time to time. Seems to be working the leaves seem less curled..


I want to top the survivor its getting too tall and im not ready to move the light up because i think it will cause a weird stretch in the others. So i'll post some pictures you tell me exactly what to cut off.

Heres everyone (sorry its sideways)


Heres the 2 of the Survivor:

^^do i cut off the entire thing that's sticking up?

Heres another one:


Okay Yeah that's all for now


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 27, 2007)

Oh yeah, and I haven't added any calcium magnesium. I want to be sure this high of a ppm is okay before i add things that will spike it further.. so hurry up with your commentary ^_^ TY!


----------



## tempelton27 (Oct 27, 2007)

check it out http://www.genhydro.com/genhydro_US/feeding_charts/GH_KeepItSimple_Recirculating.pdf
thought it might be of some help.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 27, 2007)

tempelton27 said:


> check it out http://www.genhydro.com/genhydro_US/feeding_charts/GH_KeepItSimple_Recirculating.pdf
> thought it might be of some help.


uhh ty yo!


----------



## bongspit (Oct 27, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> So i finally did a water change, used the flora nova, weird thing is the water is like brown now? due to the nutes.... uhhh any flora nova users?
> 
> ...


Those are pretty....I think if 700 was to high you see burn, but those are really nice looking....I use flora nova and my water is brown and I add 1 tsp for every gallon I put in. IF....I was going to cut it, in the first pic I would cut just below that first set of fan leaves...I think we started pretty close to th e same time, but mine is a pure indica and it's staying short and bushy.


----------



## shamegame (Oct 27, 2007)

Lookin' good!


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 28, 2007)

bongspit said:


> Those are pretty....I think if 700 was to high you see burn, but those are really nice looking....I use flora nova and my water is brown and I add 1 tsp for every gallon I put in. IF....I was going to cut it, in the first pic I would cut just below that first set of fan leaves...I think we started pretty close to th e same time, but mine is a pure indica and it's staying short and bushy.


mines pure indica too. well it had only been in there for like 10 mins.. so i still might see burn. how do i lower ppm? take out water and add freshwater?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Oct 28, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> mines pure indica too. well it had only been in there for like 10 mins.. so i still might see burn. how do i lower ppm? take out water and add freshwater?


 
Well if your ppm is 700, this means that your ec is either 1.0 or 1.4... It's best to give out EC readings in a thread, that way it's easier to tell where you are. PPM is not exact anyway. There are also certain organic nutrients that don't register electrical conductivity.

If the EC of your res' is too high (certain strains can take higher EC), then the answer is to dilute your res'. If it is too low, then you add more nutes. Unfortunately I do not use your nutes.


----------



## wbinwv (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks great Katie! Keep it up!!


----------



## bongspit (Oct 28, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> mines pure indica too. well it had only been in there for like 10 mins.. so i still might see burn. how do i lower ppm? take out water and add freshwater?


how much water is yours using on a daily basis? I am adding like a gallon a day and I only have 2 plants.... I would post a picture of mine, but this is your thread.....what ppm is your plain water?


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 28, 2007)

bongspit said:


> how much water is yours using on a daily basis? I am adding like a gallon a day and I only have 2 plants.... I would post a picture of mine, but this is your thread.....what ppm is your plain water?


yeah yeah post a picture... 

ppm before? like 12?

i just sucked out a gallon. and put a gallon of fresh in there with no nutes. this took the ppm down to around 600? uhhh it appears about a gallon a day id say?

So im off to go top my big guy. its like 1/2 an inch from the light. if i remove the crate that the bucket is on, that will take it to about a foot or so away from the light? should i move the crate? I don't really dare move the light, afraid that what happened last time might occur (glass breaking) or worse it falling on my plants.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 28, 2007)

These are probably difficult to see: 

I topped the large one just now, and I hope i did this right. Sorry the pictures are so blurry i hope you can kind of tell what i did. I basically took the "bud" looking thing separated the fan leaves off of it.. and cut about 80% of it off. leaving the bottom of it. it was kinda thick so thats why it looks like a gaping bobble

Feedback and Commentary always appriciated


----------



## bongspit (Oct 28, 2007)

it seems that moving the crate is your only option. I am scared shitless to top mine, I have always just let them grow. I will watch yours and see how they do.


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Oct 29, 2007)

Good looking pics AsianKatie


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 29, 2007)

bongspit said:


> it seems that moving the crate is your only option. I am scared shitless to top mine, I have always just let them grow. I will watch yours and see how they do.


Yeah, how far along are those in the pictures? they look great! What kind of lighting are you using


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 29, 2007)

kittysecrets4u said:


> Good looking pics AsianKatie


Thank you.


----------



## bongspit (Oct 29, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> Yeah, how far along are those in the pictures? they look great! What kind of lighting are you using


thank you...I started them on october 4th. I am using the sunleaves pioneer IV and 2 315 watt dual spectrum cfl's...that's way over 30,000 lumens. I have a 400 watt hps but it gets way too hot for my small area, it stayed around 90 degrees. I also have one in dirt and it's looking real nice too. The big one is bc kush and the little one is sheherazde.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 29, 2007)

So uhm my roots are a bit brown. Though, I think it might be from the flora nova, since it makes the water all Iced Tea-ish i think it'st staining the roots. should i add some like... hydrogen peroxide?


----------



## Gygax1974 (Oct 29, 2007)

Good question, I know that h2o2 can be beneficial in certain instances but in other instances it will kill all bacteria even the beneficial stuff. So what happens is that the h2o2 can cancel out a water conditioner like Hydroguard...

I personally would think that the roots are being stained but without a pic I don't want to say for sure....


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 30, 2007)

UPDATE:

Last night i removed the crate that the plants were on top of.. i hope this doesnt compromise anything for the others but the survivor was getting too tall it was all bent and stuff and smashed up against the glass. The one under the glass still hasnt rooted yet. But isn't dying so, I assume it's doing SOMETHING. I had a little bit of burn on the edges of the leaves on the survivor but i think thats because of that water ppm issue with the flora nova. Im not sure what the ppm is right now ill check in a minute.

Here's everyone:


Survivor is on Day 33: Im still wondering if i "fim"ed this correctly?


And this is our "non snapped" round 2 plant: on Day 30.


^^should i top that?

The dud's doing okay... not really any new growth. i dont know whats going on.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 30, 2007)

its kinda hard to believe that the survivor is only 3 days ahead of that round 2 one... @[email protected] crazy.

ppm is @ 600


----------



## bongspit (Oct 30, 2007)

damn Katie that dude looks good...what are ur plans for flower? are u going give the others a chance to catch up? or are you going to go when the big one is ready?


----------



## mondaypurple (Oct 30, 2007)

bongspit said:


> damn Katie that dude looks good...what are ur plans for flower? are u going give the others a chance to catch up?


I'm interested in this, too.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 30, 2007)

bongspit said:


> damn Katie that dude looks good...what are ur plans for flower? are u going give the others a chance to catch up? or are you going to go when the big one is ready?


I am unsure at the moment. I just looked and the middle one under the glass hasnt even rooted AT ALL! so i recut it and put more cloning solution on. kind of pisses me off because i spent 20 on that solution just to save that asshole plant. -_-

do you think the big on IS ready to flower? I think i might wait till that one in the bottom right looks a little closer? because what if the big ones a male.. god that would really really suck. 

For flowering i was going to get a conversion bulb but that would only be 150 watts of HPS. @[email protected] 

I have a friend who has offered their 400 watt HPS to me.. Im just concerned about energy and heat issues, because my circuits are shit and i wouldnt be able to plug in a fan. unless i did like.. cfl.

Yeah, I really don't know. I imagine i could leave the closet doors open while the lights were on and that would combat some of heat issues.

Dunno.


----------



## dankie (Oct 30, 2007)

You might think about running the fan from a different circuit if you went with the 400 watt. I'm not sure when your abode was built, but if you take power from the opposing wall that is generally on another circuit breaker. Please tell me it is new enough not to have fuses!

Good luck Ms. Kate!


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 30, 2007)

dankie said:


> You might think about running the fan from a different circuit if you went with the 400 watt. I'm not sure when your abode was built, but if you take power from the opposing wall that is generally on another circuit breaker. Please tell me it is new enough not to have fuses!
> 
> Good luck Ms. Kate!


fuses? like the curcuit breakers n stuff? er... :\

the closest next circuit is in the living room, so i would have to have one going across the house. @[email protected]


----------



## dankie (Oct 30, 2007)

Really? across the house? When you goto your main panel (circuot breaker box) How many circuits are there? Many times the circuit breakers will have labeling next to them telling you were in the house they go.

I'm sure you are right, but you might want to check to see. If its the living room, can you run an extension cord?

Fuses were prior to circuit breakers! They actually used to burn out! Most homes built after 1950 have ciruit breakers!


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 30, 2007)

dankie said:


> Really? across the house? When you goto your main panel (circuot breaker box) How many circuits are there? Many times the circuit breakers will have labeling next to them telling you were in the house they go.
> 
> I'm sure you are right, but you might want to check to see. If its the living room, can you run an extension cord?
> 
> Fuses were prior to circuit breakers! They actually used to burn out! Most homes built after 1950 have ciruit breakers!


Theres 4 small ones and 2 big ones?

I already have 1 extension cord running from the kitchen to the closet. 

My boyfriend isnt thrilled about this little grow project and i dont want him more pissed when i would have yet another extension cord to trip over.


----------



## dankie (Oct 30, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> Theres 4 small ones and 2 big ones?
> 
> I already have 1 extension cord running from the kitchen to the closet.
> 
> My boyfriend isnt thrilled about this little grow project and i dont want him more pissed when i would have yet another extension cord to trip over.


ONLY 2 hmmm.

I have read your thread, and i'm not sure why you have the cord running from the kitchen? what is on that one? What is on the outlets in your bedroom? Sorry if this is personal. Apt or house?


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 30, 2007)

dankie said:


> ONLY 2 hmmm.
> 
> I have read your thread, and i'm not sure why you have the cord running from the kitchen? what is on that one? What is on the outlets in your bedroom? Sorry if this is personal. Apt or house?


huh? the kitchen is attached to only the kitchen, the living room and the bathroom and part of the bedroom i think are all on the same one. 

Theres no outlet @ the closet the closet is right by the front door which in turn is next to the kitchen. its the closest outlet. 

Apt.


----------



## dankie (Oct 30, 2007)

Oh i see, I hear closet I automatically assume bedroom. Man that stinks Ms. Kate.

Have you tried a larger guage (thicker extension cord) it might help, less resistance in thicker wires I think is the reasoning. I'm sure you already know that though.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 30, 2007)

i dunno Im using a 15 amp. 

Its weird if i plug anything else in besides whats in there, the light and the pump the light goes out. the breaker doesnt turn off but the light goes out with the bubbler thing still going. what a pain in the ass. I called my LL to bitch about it and he asked me what i was plugging in. I said that i plugged in a hair dryer and a vaccum on the same circuit and the breaker went off. (which isnt a lie because it did). he told me dont ahve them plugged into the same breaker @ the same time. fuckin cheapass


----------



## tempelton27 (Oct 30, 2007)

i don't know if that clone is gunna survive now that u recut it. it usually takes me about 2 weeks max for it to root. u cant really move the cuttings much in that time(stresses them). if you want you can still try running my 400w w/fan for test.because you should be able to draw more power from that outlet.


----------



## dankie (Oct 30, 2007)

Try being stealth about it, try 2 extension cords from the kitchen wrapped around each other  less trip hazzard, and you may be able to squeeze a little more juice out of the outlet.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 30, 2007)

dankie said:


> Try being stealth about it, try 2 extension cords from the kitchen wrapped around each other  less trip hazzard, and you may be able to squeeze a little more juice out of the outlet.


Hmmmm but then what do i plug my toaster oven into T_T I need my toast


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 30, 2007)

tempelton27 said:


> i don't know if that clone is gunna survive now that u recut it. it usually takes me about 2 weeks max for it to root. u cant really move the cuttings much in that time(stresses them). if you want you can still try running my 400w w/fan for test.because you should be able to draw more power from that outlet.


oh oops. but it was ll brown and dried looking on the bottom....

yes you should come over on... thursday. do you have school that day? and well try it and see if it plugs n works etc


----------



## Zekedogg (Oct 30, 2007)

hi babe, got those pics yet


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 30, 2007)

Zekedogg said:


> hi babe, got those pics yet


pics? of..


----------



## SmokerE (Oct 30, 2007)

With 10k+ views it is imperative that you make this grow successful.....pressure is on, don't let it get to you.


----------



## Zekedogg (Oct 30, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> pics? of..


 
Yourself standing naked next to your dying plants eating Ramen soup......


iloveyoualso


----------



## desertbloom (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey, Nice Job with the system!? I have a couple of questions if you don't mind. What are the chains for? A light pully system? Do you use a reserve tank and autofill or manually refill? How are you venting the system? Thanks. Hope you grow some killer!


----------



## lowerlevel (Oct 30, 2007)

Zekedogg said:


> Yourself standing naked next to your dying plants eating Ramen soup......
> 
> 
> iloveyoualso


+1 katie 

ramen hmmm i could go with out that


----------



## lowerlevel (Oct 30, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> I am unsure at the moment. I just looked and the middle one under the glass hasnt even rooted AT ALL! so i recut it and put more cloning solution on. kind of pisses me off because i spent 20 on that solution just to save that asshole plant. -_-
> 
> do you think the big on IS ready to flower? I think i might wait till that one in the bottom right looks a little closer? because what if the big ones a male.. god that would really really suck.
> 
> ...


 
i think heat will be ur only issue.. power well its fall/winter open the window, turn off the ac.. oh wait ur bill is like peanuts allready.. whats another 20$ peace out kid


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 30, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> With 10k+ views it is imperative that you make this grow successful.....pressure is on, don't let it get to you.


haha seriously huh. ^_^


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 30, 2007)

desertbloom said:


> Hey, Nice Job with the system!? I have a couple of questions if you don't mind. What are the chains for? A light pully system? Do you use a reserve tank and autofill or manually refill? How are you venting the system? Thanks. Hope you grow some killer!


1: They are holding up the light on the closet bar.

2: manually refill

3: simple. Closet door open when I'm here, closed when I am gone (dont want a repeat of the cat incident)

4: Me.. Fuckin'. Too


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 30, 2007)

lowerlevel said:


> i think heat will be ur only issue.. power well its fall/winter open the window, turn off the ac.. oh wait ur bill is like peanuts allready.. whats another 20$ peace out kid


good call ty


----------



## hazeyindahead (Oct 30, 2007)

Good luck AK, my plants in a smaller water culture are turning into trees just weeks after rooting, and I only have 4 x 4' floros!

So Im pretty sure whatever is growin in that closet its gonna be dank!

I agree with the temp problem, I was thinking about getting a portable AC to keep the temps down when my 400w hps arrives... maybe you should try that too?


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 30, 2007)

hazeyindahead said:


> Good luck AK, my plants in a smaller water culture are turning into trees just weeks after rooting, and I only have 4 x 4' floros!
> 
> So Im pretty sure whatever is growin in that closet its gonna be dank!
> 
> I agree with the temp problem, I was thinking about getting a portable AC to keep the temps down when my 400w hps arrives... maybe you should try that too?


its really a matter of the circuit usage. my wiring is shit.


----------



## bongspit (Oct 31, 2007)

some of us that will be harvesting around the same should blaze up at the same time...you know like a group hug, only this will be a group nug.....


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 31, 2007)

bongspit said:


> some of us that will be harvesting around the same should blaze up at the same time...you know like a group hug, only this will be a group nug.....


lolol. yes! i completely agree


----------



## hazeyindahead (Oct 31, 2007)

If you have bad circuitry, or dont want to overload one circuit, heres how I got aroudn that issue..

I have fuses, not circuits, so I dont want to test their limits with a blazing inferno that was my house... what Im planning on doing is hooking up the 400 w light to a heavy duty extension cord and pluggin that into a separate outlet on another circuit, you should try that...

You can then have yourself free to plug in lots more stuff


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 31, 2007)

hazeyindahead said:


> If you have bad circuitry, or dont want to overload one circuit, heres how I got aroudn that issue..
> 
> I have fuses, not circuits, so I dont want to test their limits with a blazing inferno that was my house... what Im planning on doing is hooking up the 400 w light to a heavy duty extension cord and pluggin that into a separate outlet on another circuit, you should try that...
> 
> You can then have yourself free to plug in lots more stuff


yeah already discussed. it would require i have an extension cord running across the APT  thanks for the idea though


----------



## Kant (Oct 31, 2007)

bongspit said:


> some of us that will be harvesting around the same should blaze up at the same time...you know like a group hug, only this will be a group nug.....


when is your expected harvest?


----------



## bongspit (Oct 31, 2007)

Kant said:


> when is your expected harvest?


I am thinking maybe another week in veg....


----------



## hazeyindahead (Nov 1, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> yeah already discussed. it would require i have an extension cord running across the APT  thanks for the idea though


So without reading through the whole thread, I assume youre growing stealthily then?

What exactly is the layout of the apartment? Im sure theres a way to get more power to your room!!

But if there isnt then balls..


So how bout some pics?


----------



## papajock (Nov 1, 2007)

I live in a old house with old circuit breakers that like to trip, but the overhead lights sometimes run on there own breaker. If your closet has an overhead and you are not using it yet, screw in one of those plugin sockets. 

The other problem is the tall survivor. Have you thought any about tying her bent over so you can lower your lights? The little ones would appreciate it I am sure.

In the process of building same system. Hope to crank it up next week. Double bubble bars, dual air pumps, 4 pot holes.


----------



## papajock (Nov 1, 2007)

Also got 2 boxes so when I change water I can set the lid from 1 to the other. Bubbler bars and air line allready in place in both, so I just swap the pumps to the new box.


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 1, 2007)

papajock said:


> I live in a old house with old circuit breakers that like to trip, but the overhead lights sometimes run on there own breaker. If your closet has an overhead and you are not using it yet, screw in one of those plugin sockets.
> 
> The other problem is the tall survivor. Have you thought any about tying her bent over so you can lower your lights? The little ones would appreciate it I am sure.
> 
> In the process of building same system. Hope to crank it up next week. Double bubble bars, dual air pumps, 4 pot holes.


yeah i dont wanna risk snapping that shit again, already snapped another plant.

No light in the closet otherwise would be a very good idea ^_-


----------



## papaclyde56 (Nov 1, 2007)

What size air-pump do i need for doing asian-katies set-up?


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 1, 2007)

So UPDATE: things are pretty much looking the same, the snipped "fim" looks like its starting to grow. word.

pH: 5.8
ppm: still 600ish


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 1, 2007)

the babies are looking happy. the big one is a freak.


----------



## lowerlevel (Nov 3, 2007)

i hope in ur case shes female, remeber the males love to stretch when the go into flower.. the will shoot past the females quick.. goodluck

ps i forget have u started to flower allready?


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 3, 2007)

lowerlevel said:


> i hope in ur case shes female, remeber the males love to stretch when the go into flower.. the will shoot past the females quick.. goodluck
> 
> ps i forget have u started to flower allready?


no does it look like i should? i wanted to wait for that little one top right. and the middle one under the cup hasnt rooted. @[email protected] geez i dont know if it ever will. methinks its only still alive due to the humidity, from the cup >_<


----------



## thunderchunkie (Nov 3, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> for the time being ill just blow on them. this yeast thing sounds messy.
> 
> Hooray It's my birthday tomorrow ^__________^


 
Hey Katie, Theres another trick for keeping the level of CO2 in your grow room at a good level. Use baking soda and vinegar. put some baking soda in a bowl and try and make up something that will allow the vinegar to drip into it slowly, like a ketchup squeezy bottle or something, try a couple of containers for the vinegar out to see which works best. ive heard that upping your CO2 level in the room at night works better than in the day, dont really know, hehe.


----------



## gangstar (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi that is a unit I am looking at building also?? hope this dosent sound stupid?? is the netpots actually sitting in the water or just above the water I wasnt sure??


----------



## lowerlevel (Nov 3, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> no does it look like i should? i wanted to wait for that little one top right. and the middle one under the cup hasnt rooted. @[email protected] geez i dont know if it ever will. methinks its only still alive due to the humidity, from the cup >_<


well that depends on you and how much yeild u want. i would keep vegging until at least 1.5 to 2 months.. 

ps i hate when u have a runt, i would just flower her also...

peace out chick


----------



## hazeyindahead (Nov 3, 2007)

Dont waste time and co2 during the night periods, the plants wont use it as they have no light to do anything with it.


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 4, 2007)

gangstar said:


> Hi that is a unit I am looking at building also?? hope this dosent sound stupid?? is the netpots actually sitting in the water or just above the water I wasnt sure??


no problem, not stupid, theyre about 1 in


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 4, 2007)

lowerlevel said:


> well that depends on you and how much yeild u want. i would keep vegging until at least 1.5 to 2 months..
> 
> ps i hate when u have a runt, i would just flower her also...
> 
> peace out chick


1.5 to 2 months?! ahhh i dont know if i can do that, see @ christmas im going home for a week and no one will be here to watch them, i preferrably need to be harvesting around then. i need to flower probably next week. hopefully all will be ready ^_-


----------



## jonnyblaze24 (Nov 4, 2007)

EEsh...Ive got that same problem, trying to rush before going home for xmas....I am going to be cutting it extremely close!!!! Good luck, sounds like you will be close as well.


----------



## Kant (Nov 4, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> 1.5 to 2 months?! ahhh i dont know if i can do that, see @ christmas im going home for a week and no one will be here to watch them, i preferrably need to be harvesting around then. i need to flower probably next week. hopefully all will be ready ^_-


i don't know how fast cyber crystal flowers but you're cutting it really close.


----------



## hazeyindahead (Nov 4, 2007)

Im pretty sure you will be happy with whatever yield you get considering when you decide to flower them.

I would personally only keep dwc plants as mommies, and clone to flower, as dwc is sorta limited by root growth, lol.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 4, 2007)

thunderchunkie said:


> Hey Katie, Theres another trick for keeping the level of CO2 in your grow room at a good level. Use baking soda and vinegar. put some baking soda in a bowl and try and make up something that will allow the vinegar to drip into it slowly, like a ketchup squeezy bottle or something, try a couple of containers for the vinegar out to see which works best. ive heard that upping your CO2 level in the room at night works better than in the day, dont really know, hehe.


If by night you mean dark period, plants do not take in Co2 during the night. It is stored around the leaves ready for when the lights come on... there is enough Co2 in the air already for them to store it around the leaves. Only use Co2 during the day, or lights on.


----------



## Galvatron (Nov 4, 2007)

you might have a problem when you flower cause that huge one is going to grow much faster. youll have to raise the lights for the biggie and then the smaller ones will suffer from being too far away.


----------



## KushMaster85 (Nov 4, 2007)

Good Luck with this grow the plants are looking good. I will be watching this!


KM


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 4, 2007)

Galvatron said:


> you might have a problem when you flower cause that huge one is going to grow much faster. youll have to raise the lights for the biggie and then the smaller ones will suffer from being too far away.


true. but, then again, this has been happening for a while so. first grow, what are you gonna do. live and learn not to let your cat anywhere near your plants. 

2nd grow will be from all clones so they will be much more similiar in size.

theres nothing i can do about it now. :\


----------



## SmokerE (Nov 5, 2007)

Galvatron said:


> you might have a problem when you flower cause that huge one is going to grow much faster. youll have to raise the lights for the biggie and then the smaller ones will suffer from being too far away.


 
I have recently done something similar to this, I had 1 seed plant and 3 clones. The clones were way way smaller than the seed plant in an almost identical setup. When I went to flower about 3 weeks into it the plants were all the same size due to stretching. The only problem this caused (and currently the issue) is that I had to tie them up since the stem growth wasn't as strong as the seed one because of the stretching, now the buds on it are heavy as hell.

I don't think it's all doom and gloom katie.


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 5, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> I have recently done something similar to this, I had 1 seed plant and 3 clones. The clones were way way smaller than the seed plant in an almost identical setup. When I went to flower about 3 weeks into it the plants were all the same size due to stretching. The only problem this caused (and currently the issue) is that I had to tie them up since the stem growth wasn't as strong as the seed one because of the stretching, now the buds on it are heavy as hell.
> 
> I don't think it's all doom and gloom katie.


wewt. kickass.


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 5, 2007)

PICTURE UPDATE!:

ppm @560
pH: 5.8
Res Temp: 62F

Here's the two smaller ones (the Round two on the bottom right, and the "dud" on the top right) the round 2 seems to be doing reallly well. growing more outward, i topped it yesterday, it seems to have some outward growth and the little stems that are coming out of the original nodes... yeah those are growing)


Here we have our survivor... getting bigger @[email protected] SHE'S a BEAST!


The top part of the survivor is growing too. but it looks kinda weird... the part i FIM'ed. i think....... FUCK, i missed the fuck i missed. hope that makes sense. lol im so ripped right now. Oh and don't worry about the black thing in my hand, it is not attached to the plant or anything


alright sweet. I'm gonna go eat some breakfast.

This time Change RULES! it hasnt set in yet, so i keep thinking im pressed for time. and i look and it's an hour earlier than i thought. awesome.


----------



## bongspit (Nov 5, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> PICTURE UPDATE!:
> 
> ppm @560
> pH: 5.8
> ...


lookin good Katie, it looks like the one with your finger is showin pre-flower?


----------



## Grimvega (Nov 5, 2007)

anyone noted that asiankatie's picture is really hot? ..the plants are nice too... great job!


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 5, 2007)

that big one is like the bean stalk from jack and the bean stalk lolz.


----------



## Gygax1974 (Nov 5, 2007)

Your FIM is fine BTW that's what they look like for a bit.


----------



## trapper (Nov 5, 2007)

thats how my fim looked it looked like the leaves were cut in half as they flowered,if i ever get my son home i will show you the fimmed and the unfimmed 6 weeks in flower.


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 5, 2007)

bongspit said:


> lookin good Katie, it looks like the one with your finger is showin pre-flower?


wait is that a good thing?


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 5, 2007)

mastakoosh said:


> that big one is like the bean stalk from jack and the bean stalk lolz.


lol, leads to a kingdom's lair of weed


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 5, 2007)

well, i am relieved that it's supposed to look like that.


----------



## trapper (Nov 5, 2007)

the fim will do you well if you only end up with three plants in the holder that will allow the fimmed one to flourish,i dont like the results of my fimmed over the unfimmed but they are only 2 gal pots so they can only do so much,but i think the yield will be the same,but in hydro you should do alright.it will be interesting to see the end resuld,good luck.


----------



## 14pimp (Nov 6, 2007)

katie, can i see a pic of your roots?


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 6, 2007)

Ok here's the roots: 2 pictures on of sort of all of them... and the other one is the roots of the survivor. 

Dont worry about the water, it's like that from the Flora Nova.


----------



## Micheal Kelso (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice rootball - have you switched to 12/12 yet?


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 6, 2007)

Micheal Kelso said:


> Nice rootball - have you switched to 12/12 yet?


nope. not yet.


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 6, 2007)

So i hadn't bothered to buy a HPS or order a conversion bulb because a friend was going to let me borrow his 400 watt hps. But now apparently that's not an option. :\ I really don't want to flower with a MH. So i need to somehow get rid of my 2nd MH and buy an HPS @[email protected] uhg


----------



## Gygax1974 (Nov 6, 2007)

High Tech Garden Supply

They are cheap and reliable. The guy who runs it is a good guy and he will not jerk you around. Also Filthy Fletch turned me on to Maryland Hydroponics too, cheap lights that work. You can get a HPS 400 watt for about 160.00USD after shipping and what not. If you can afford it an HPS will be well worth it, gets you the best bud. However I see you had some electrical overload, can you handle 400 watts?


----------



## bongspit (Nov 6, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> Ok here's the roots: 2 pictures on of sort of all of them... and the other one is the roots of the survivor.
> 
> Dont worry about the water, it's like that from the Flora Nova.


those roots are wild Katie!! I added a new air pump the other day and could not believe how big the roots were, must be doin something right....


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 6, 2007)

Im really bummed right now, i just read somewhere that male plants tend to grow faster and stronger than the females. does this mean that my huge one is probably a male.


----------



## bongspit (Nov 6, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> Im really bummed right now, i just read somewhere that male plants tend to grow faster and stronger than the females. does this mean that my huge one is probably a male.


I think males may grow faster after you start the flowering process...but I think when you have one that is ahead of the others I think it sucks up more of the nutes...


----------



## 14pimp (Nov 6, 2007)

nice roots! you've only changed your water once right? Suprised theres no root rot, since thats an issue with these. Are you doing anything to prevent it??


----------



## wafflehouselover (Nov 6, 2007)

14pimp said:


> nice roots! you've only changed your water once right? Suprised theres no root rot, since thats an issue with these. Are you doing anything to prevent it??


the best way to prevent root rot is to supply it with all the oxygen that the roots need, just a tad least oxygen then what he need and you'll start developing root rot.


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 6, 2007)

nope not doing anything other than keeping it cool.

& telling my plants i love them ^_^


----------



## jonnyblaze24 (Nov 6, 2007)

MD Hydroponics is def a great place to get lights....Not sure about shipping costs but they have great online specials on lots of HPS and other lights.


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 7, 2007)

Oh turns out I AM going to borrow the 400 watt hps. and he's gonna borrow one of my 175 watt MH works out great.


----------



## hazeyindahead (Nov 7, 2007)

Thats good, are you adding h2o2 daily? That will almost guarantee root rot elimination.

I just changed my res for the 2nd time, and looked at the water and roots, were BEAUTIFUL!!! Nothing icky in the nute water either! hardly even a bad smell, except the dying smell of bad bacterias

I added another bubble stone and air pump, and add 1 ml per gallon to the res each day of h2o2.

What exactly is your budget AK, are you on an income, or fixed if you cant afford the stuff thats ok, but preventing root rot without that stuff could be a bit more difficult without changing the res a lil more. Just watch for the ph to start lowering or raising, thats when its time to change it.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 7, 2007)

Yes, males have a tendency to grow taller, thinner than the girls, even in veg'. Although this sytem is not cut and dried, as it can catch you out sometimes... but the chances are your big one's a male.

Are you a betting person?


----------



## widowman64 (Nov 7, 2007)

I had 3 and two grew taller than the one and I was confident those two were males. Ended up that the tallest one was a girl!! Cheer up if your not flowering than consider it 50 50 chance


----------



## widowman64 (Nov 7, 2007)

Katie you are going to have a problem however once you find out which ones are males. The roots of the males will be tangled with the female roots. I had the same problem so I cut the roots of the males right off the bottom of the pots. I was told that leaving dead roots in the water with the other plants would cause a desease to the females. luckly 4 u I have already had to solve this problem so that I could share the solution with you. BUY SOME HYDROGUARD. That will clear up any nasty dead roots. also read my new grow journal. It might be of some use?


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 7, 2007)

lucky for me none of my roots are even touching eachother. i lucked out

please dont say the big ones a male. 

So i got my 400 watt HPS that im borrowing today. 

I really wish i knew if the big one was a male or female. if it was a male i would leave the 2 smaller ones in veg a little longer. if i knew it was female i would switch to flower now. argh!


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 7, 2007)

hazeyindahead said:


> Thats good, are you adding h2o2 daily? That will almost guarantee root rot elimination.
> 
> I just changed my res for the 2nd time, and looked at the water and roots, were BEAUTIFUL!!! Nothing icky in the nute water either! hardly even a bad smell, except the dying smell of bad bacterias
> 
> ...



not adding antyhing. i have no money right now! 

I change the res pretty often. the pH is not flucuating at all . so thats good.

im gonna changing when i switch to flower (obviously) which should be soon


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 7, 2007)

its not so much that its taller, i mean its just BIGGER, and FULLER! its a beast.

a beastly girl hopefully though. FINGERS CROSSED


----------



## widowman64 (Nov 7, 2007)

if it was mine it would b a girl. i just have a green thub for those kind of things.


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 8, 2007)

UPDATE! 

I think i should switch to flower soon. that big one's getting out of control. once again it is pressed up against the glass. do you guys think the two smaller ones are ready to flower?

I will be away for the weekend so methinks i should set up the flowering for tonight? or tomorrow, if im going to do it. 

I got the 400 watt HPS. 

LET ME KNOW YOUR THOUGHTS.

in the pictures:

there is a top view of the survivor, and a side view of the top half. the other picture is on the 2 on the right side of the system. the top right being the runt and the bottom right being the one from round 2. under the glass is still the snapped one, i took a look @ it yesterday and it appaers to be beginning to root. but i dont know what i should do with it. it looks like its gonna be at least another week. another week that i dont think i have.


----------



## Micheal Kelso (Nov 8, 2007)

I would, they seem big enough - especially the big one. I think I remember reading in a previous post that you were leaving town around christmas time or some shit - that's only 7 weeks away anyway so you will just barely be able to finish them before then..or harvest early..

$0.02


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 8, 2007)

Micheal Kelso said:


> I would, they seem big enough - especially the big one. I think I remember reading in a previous post that you were leaving town around christmas time or some shit - that's only 7 weeks away anyway so you will just barely be able to finish them before then..or harvest early..
> 
> $0.02


This is true. 

Im gonna be gone this weekend. so i want to set them up for at least a night or so with the HPS before i leave to make sure the timer's working okay etc. Which would mean i would be doing it tonight.

So, tonight i need a 2nd extension cord. I ordered one from online but i need one now so ill go buy one and return it when the other one arrives. sneaky but desprite times call for desprite measures.

I need a fan

and.. how high should i make the HPS from the plants? just barely above the big one? 1 in? 2 in?

I dont want the little ones stretching more than they have to.

HELP


----------



## Gygax1974 (Nov 8, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> This is true.
> 
> Im gonna be gone this weekend. so i want to set them up for at least a night or so with the HPS before i leave to make sure the timer's working okay etc. Which would mean i would be doing it tonight.
> 
> ...


Unless it's heat cooled 1-2 inches will kill all the plants in about an evening. Try 1.5 feet to 2 feet. Unfortunately if you grow from seed and unstable seeds at that you get tons of variety. Next time I would clone so you know they are all the same and all female. Good luck


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 8, 2007)

wait whats heat cooled? 1 -2 feet? 

yeah see i dont know anything about hPS this is my first time using it so please tell me


----------



## Gygax1974 (Nov 8, 2007)

some of the HPS hoods are air cooled meaning they have some sort of fan to cool them. Like a cool tube or something similar. HPS gets hot compared to CFLs and floros etc. Plus I seem to recall you are in a closet, with no ventilation so the temps will soar. I would say around 2 feet with an oscillating fan blowing between plants and light, 2 feet is a bit much but with you away it needs to be pretty high since you can't monitor. When you get home you can put it at about 18 inches and see if that's good for them. And then move them down til you hit a good distance.


----------



## Micheal Kelso (Nov 8, 2007)

HPS get pretty hot you're going to want some distance between it and your plants. I think he meant is it an air cooled hood or just a reflector on it or what?

It sounds like even if you have the air cooled hood you don't have it hooked up with air fittings so yea.. like 2 feet above your plants.

Do you have the batwing? Or just post a pic of your HPS...


----------



## Gygax1974 (Nov 8, 2007)

Sorry MikeK is right I was talking about an air cooled hood, and 2 feet since you won't be there to see them react to the heat.


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 8, 2007)

kay here i just took a quick pic i want to get this setup asap.

i want to see it working on 1 night before i leave. so i want to set up tonight but the waterchange will have to wait till tomorrow. you think thats okay?


----------



## nowstopwhining (Nov 8, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> kay here i just took a quick pic i want to get this setup asap.
> 
> i want to see it working on 1 night before i leave. so i want to set up tonight but the waterchange will have to wait till tomorrow. you think thats okay?



hey I see asaincutie...I mean katie


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 8, 2007)

nowstopwhining said:


> hey I see asaincutie...I mean katie


lol ^______^ 

do you know if it's okay if i dont change the water till tomorrow?


----------



## Grimvega (Nov 8, 2007)

thats what ive been trying to say... katies no typical grower... plants aren't the only things in the picture that look good. very nice job though katie, youre doing great from my point of view. -vega


----------



## nowstopwhining (Nov 8, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> lol ^______^
> 
> do you know if it's okay if i dont change the water till tomorrow?


Honestly im not too sure. hopefully someone else will jump on here and help you out

ur at 420 posts heh


----------



## Micheal Kelso (Nov 8, 2007)

Do you have flowering nutes? - it will be fine to switch the res over tomorrow if you are changing the lights tonight - it really shouldn't make a difference of just one night or day or whatever you want to call it.


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 8, 2007)

Micheal Kelso said:


> Do you have flowering nutes? - it will be fine to switch the res over tomorrow if you are changing the lights tonight - it really shouldn't make a difference of just one night or day or whatever you want to call it.


sweet yeah i do have flowering nutes. what do i want the ppm @ for flowering?


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 8, 2007)

ok so i have now plugged in an occilating fan, the fan has a built in timer how awesome is that shit!

its 6:49 im going to aim to start hte darkness @ 7pm hps all set up, and closet doors closed. turn on @ 7am i hope i set this digi timer right. 

I wish i had an analog timer instead, too confusing with the digital. 

THe fan is working awesome i wish i had gotten that all along it rules. I got a 13amp extension cord of which i will be plugging the hps into on its own while the fan and the bubbler are in their own. ^_____^

ill post pics


----------



## nowstopwhining (Nov 8, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> ok so i have now plugged in an occilating fan, the fan has a built in timer how awesome is that shit!
> 
> its 6:49 im going to aim to start hte darkness @ 7pm hps all set up, and closet doors closed. turn on @ 7am i hope i set this digi timer right.
> 
> ...


I like the analogs...its alot faster and simpler. Plus if you wanted to you could have it turn on and off multiple times in one day alot easier.


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 8, 2007)

ahhh oh my god that fan is WONDERFUL! the little ones are seemingly appriciating it. there is a small ammount of light in there from the light on the fan.. should i have the fan off while its dark period. its like the slightest hint of blue moonlight looking light in there but should that be off? i set it only to be on 2 hours after the light is off. standing in there in the dark you can kind of see the light from the kitchen halo-ing around the rims of the closet doors but its not letting any actually into the closet. i think it will be alright. im also putting a sign above the lightswitch for the front door which is right outside the closet. (do not turn on after 7pm)

you can kinda see in these pictures where about the light is in comparison to the plants but i will take an exact measurement tomorrow. how the light is hanging is so rigged though lol ill have to take a picture tomorrow, for now it is night night time for the ladies SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## bongspit (Nov 8, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> ahhh oh my god that fan is WONDERFUL! the little ones are seemingly appriciating it. there is a small ammount of light in there from the light on the fan.. should i have the fan off while its dark period. its like the slightest hint of blue moonlight looking light in there but should that be off? i set it only to be on 2 hours after the light is off. standing in there in the dark you can kind of see the light from the kitchen halo-ing around the rims of the closet doors but its not letting any actually into the closet. i think it will be alright. im also putting a sign above the lightswitch for the front door which is right outside the closet. (do not turn on after 7pm)
> 
> you can kinda see in these pictures where about the light is in comparison to the plants but i will take an exact measurement tomorrow. how the light is hanging is so rigged though lol ill have to take a picture tomorrow, for now it is night night time for the ladies SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


I had the same thing with light on my fan and I put a piece of duct tape over the light...watching the mr green vid on youtube he says absolutly no light at all...he grows some some killer weed...


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 9, 2007)

Keep it on... and cover the light like bongspit said.


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 9, 2007)

okay ill do that for tonight, i didnt know so it was on last night. dang i went in there this morning and it STINKS!  its so pretty like a sunset.

SO!

DAY 1 of Flowering has now COMENSED! (sp?)

weehoo!

and ill do a res change today.

STILL NO ONE HAS ANSWERED, WHAT SHOULD MY PPM BE FOR FLOWERING?


----------



## SmokerE (Nov 9, 2007)

What nutrient solution are you using?


----------



## dankie (Nov 9, 2007)

Grats on flowering, and I'm glad your not blowing circuits. Hope the water change goes well, and keep the pictures coming!


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 9, 2007)

...so im getting ripped a new one for not having made clones, or rather not having the room to make clones >_<


----------



## bongspit (Nov 9, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> okay ill do that for tonight, i didnt know so it was on last night. dang i went in there this morning and it STINKS!  its so pretty like a sunset.
> 
> SO!
> 
> ...


I have read several post here and other sites of people using the gh 2 part stuff and they talk about ppm of 1100-1400 during flower???? one guy says he does a 50/50 mixture to start with. my plants are about the same age of yours, but I have never flushed my system. I plan on flushing the system before I switch to 12/12. I think I am going to wait until the 1st of dec. as for the clones, do not worry about it you can only do what you can do. and cloning is a pain in the ass anyway....


----------



## Micheal Kelso (Nov 9, 2007)

I would use a little less than normal - kind of a transition mix in the res I guess... then ramp them up after they have been on 12/12 for a little while.

I would guess PPM around 1000 to 1200ish. If you are using GH they have a feeding chart on the website.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Nov 9, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> ...so im getting ripped a new one for not having made clones, or rather not having the room to make clones >_<


Ouch...your old one wasnt good enough?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 9, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> STILL NO ONE HAS ANSWERED, WHAT SHOULD MY PPM BE FOR FLOWERING?


PPM is a load of b****cks. 

Your EC readings should start at around 1.0-1.2. For first week of flower. 1.2-1.4 the next week, 1.4-1.6 the next, then 1.6-1.8, then 1.8-2.0 at the MIDWAY point of flower... the midway point is where your EC should peak, before going back down again (the same way it went up, vice versa) the weeks after the midway point.

what you really need to know is how long they are going to take to flower.


----------



## widowman64 (Nov 9, 2007)

Katie you should make a clone bucket just like mine I get 100% success and it was dirt cheap! also for flowering Im putting the ppm at 1350-1400 a little higher or lower should be fine just make sure you check it like every other day.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/33582-first-grow-journal-using-white.html


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 9, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> PPM is a load of b****cks.
> 
> Your EC readings should start at around 1.0-1.2. For first week of flower. 1.2-1.4 the next week, 1.4-1.6 the next, then 1.6-1.8, then 1.8-2.0 at the MIDWAY point of flower... the midway point is where your EC should peak, before going back down again (the same way it went up, vice versa) the weeks after the midway point.
> 
> what you really need to know is how long they are going to take to flower.


packet says 6-8 weeks flower


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 9, 2007)

because i wont be here to see them. i am going to do a res change when i get back from Sacramento. 

Tuesday more than likely. NGT said this would work. that way i can watch them.


----------



## widowman64 (Nov 9, 2007)

Here is a good schedule ull just have to adjust like I did because they only have 7 weeks of flowering in the sched.


----------



## 14pimp (Nov 9, 2007)

kay here i just took a quick pic i want to get this setup asap.

i want to see it working on 1 night before i leave. so i want to set up tonight but the waterchange will have to wait till tomorrow. you think thats okay?
Attached Thumbnails  



Nice rack, umm i mean light asiankatie! we should get to see some more pics of you with your babies!


----------



## Gyp (Nov 9, 2007)

I'd gradually increase them by week, the food that is. I was trying to go up the scale gradually, never went over 1200 on the ppm side though. EC was around 2.0 at week 5 of flowering for me.


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 9, 2007)

Gyp said:


> I'd gradually increase them by week, the food that is. I was trying to go up the scale gradually, never went over 1200 on the ppm side though. EC was around 2.0 at week 5 of flowering for me.


GYP!!!!!! <3333333 Haven't heard from you in ages.

so what do you think i should start it off at, how many tbsp per gallon?


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 9, 2007)

So im going to be gone till Tuesday! gonna add a little RO water. should i put a little more nutes in there? er...


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 9, 2007)

Heres a qucik picture update:

pH: 5.8

ppm: 516

Res Temp: 62F

Room Temp: i'd say about 67? 68?


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 9, 2007)

Time to get ready to Leave....... any last words anyone?


----------



## r32 (Nov 9, 2007)

Holy low PPM!!!!! Have you had some nute burn problems in the past? If you upped your nutes to around 1000-1100 for a week or two, then up to 1200-1400 I bet you will see a pretty serious increase in your growth .


----------



## Gygax1974 (Nov 9, 2007)

Do the nutes have directions?


----------



## nowstopwhining (Nov 9, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> Time to get ready to Leave....... any last words anyone?


be safe, have fun?


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 9, 2007)

r32 said:


> Holy low PPM!!!!! Have you had some nute burn problems in the past? If you upped your nutes to around 1000-1100 for a week or two, then up to 1200-1400 I bet you will see a pretty serious increase in your growth .


i had some very scary nute burn in the past. so im scurred.


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 9, 2007)

Gygax1974 said:


> Do the nutes have directions?


yes but theyre too heavy on their own


----------



## nowstopwhining (Nov 9, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> i had some very scary nute burn in the past. so im scurred.


thats why im scared to grow hydro


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 9, 2007)

nowstopwhining said:


> be safe, have fun?


ahhh hahaha. i meant regardint the plants but thank you.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Nov 9, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> ahhh hahaha. i meant regardint the plants but thank you.


oops


----------



## Gyp (Nov 9, 2007)

have fun this weekend. I'd say kick it to 700ish this week.


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 9, 2007)

ok i added 3 bottles of RO water, put about 2 tbsp of Grow nutes in there. making it about 600ppm? sorry its so low but theyve dealt with it for the last couple weeks whats a couple more days. a small splash about a cap full of calcium and magnesium. and im off. ill check up on this whilst im gone but everyone havea great 3 day weekend. 

!!!! <333

peace

-AK


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 9, 2007)

Gyp said:


> have fun this weekend. I'd say kick it to 700ish this week.


sounds good! <333333333333 ill do it when i come back, you're always away! be ONLINE, so i can talk to you MSN YO!


----------



## r32 (Nov 9, 2007)

Naaaaah don't be scurrrrred it really isn't that bad. At this age 1000 would be fine and I would bet you see a pretty big overnight increase. You don't want to burn them, but unlike soil, you have to give the plants EVERYTHING THEY NEED. Keep your PPM moderate, but I mean I put seedlings in 500... Just remember, you won't necessarily see deficiencies if you are under nuted, your plants will just grow slower and smaller.  Of course I am really high though.


----------



## Micheal Kelso (Nov 9, 2007)

They kind of look like they want to be fed more. The droopy leaves like when you overwater a soil grow.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 10, 2007)

widowman64 said:


> Here is a good schedule ull just have to adjust like I did because they only have 7 weeks of flowering in the sched.


You call that a good schedule? It is nowhere near specific enough... I'd never start flowering with a 2.0 ec level. That's asking for overnute.

Overnute in flower, and you're f**ked... at least in terms of yield. I feel there are too many people in this thread wanting to impart 'advice'.


----------



## widowman64 (Nov 10, 2007)

I used the schedule right when I switched into flowering and its been giving me some fantastic results. 2.0 ec? what is that in ppm? 1400 or 1000? when i switched to flowering I was well over 1600 didn't have any problems with over nute. the last week of vegging I think i was up to about 1200-1400 so the switch didn't affect anything. take a look I think the chart is good. After all it did come from the company that makes the nutrients!


----------



## widowman64 (Nov 10, 2007)

(third pic is the first day of week two flowering) Are you saying maybe I would have more yield if I started flowering with a lower ppm?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 10, 2007)

widowman64 said:


> I used the schedule right when I switched into flowering and its been giving me some fantastic results. 2.0 ec? what is that in ppm? 1400 or 1000? when i switched to flowering I was well over 1600 didn't have any problems with over nute. the last week of vegging I think i was up to about 1200-1400 so the switch didn't affect anything. take a look I think the chart is good. After all it did come from the company that makes the nutrients!


EC is what ppm's are converted from. EC is the correct way to measure your plants, not PPM. 

I use advanced nutrients. They have a chart too. i did take a look. there's not enough information on it. So you start flowering with 2.0 ec which is EITHER 1400 ppm, or 1000ppm, depending on who's converting it?


----------



## bongspit (Nov 10, 2007)

widowman64 said:


> I used the schedule right when I switched into flowering and its been giving me some fantastic results. 2.0 ec? what is that in ppm? 1400 or 1000? when i switched to flowering I was well over 1600 didn't have any problems with over nute. the last week of vegging I think i was up to about 1200-1400 so the switch didn't affect anything. take a look I think the chart is good. After all it did come from the company that makes the nutrients!


I do not guess katie will mind us hijacking her thread while she is gone, but your plants look nice. you are doing well. one mans ppm is another mans ec....


----------



## widowman64 (Nov 10, 2007)

yea true that didn't mean to jack the thread. my bad.^ nd im from the US nd ppm is our standard, In the netherlands I believe that ec is your standard units. I know they are only different by a conversion factor (just as inches are to centimeters).
everyone should check this out!!!

Grow Marijuana FAQ, Cannabis cultivation - marijuana growing tips & photos


----------



## tempelton27 (Nov 10, 2007)

1400 ppm converts into 2 EC. check it out. Convert EC / PPM measurements


----------



## widowman64 (Nov 10, 2007)

sweet thanks tempelton it all really depends on how big the plant is tho. Katie's plants prob arent as bigg as mine yet.


----------



## termite (Nov 10, 2007)

I have the same thng but with 6" baskets have not started yet because its to friggen hot around these apt's


----------



## Gyp (Nov 11, 2007)

I know I'm drunk right now, but it just seems like any tom dick or fucking joe will post in katie's journal cause she has boobs. I'm mean wtf, I could have the best fucking journal in the world with the most informative type of shit, but if I don't have boobs or an avatar with a nice ass no one will notice a damn thing. So knowing that most of you fucktards that will post, just cause she looks good in an avatar and you have no fucking clue and are just so fucking hard up that you think maybe by some form of fucking luck you'll get a nice young azn girl to acknowledge who the fuck you are. I lost my train of thought, but whatever, you guys know what I'm talking about. If it ain't fucking helpful, don't be the wannabe dick that you're trying to be and just shut the fuck up and let people who are gonna post with information that might actually be helpful instead of some gay ass shit that has to do with absolutely nothing about anything that anyone is talking about. Or some out of the shit nowhere type of shit like, "oh I'm doing the same thing too, check out my pics, cause I'm too much of a pussy to start my own journal". I love 90% of you guys and the rest can see me on monday about the fistie cuffs. I'm not scared, what? I'm done hijacking her journal about her grow.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 11, 2007)

I really wanted to say that myself. Thanks gyp.

PPM's are converted from EC... doesn't matter where you live. EC is the standard for measuring your nutes. PPM's are merely guesswork... which is why there are 2 standards for ppm.


----------



## Gyp (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm still working on the ec/ppm conversion myself, slowly but surely I'll have everything second nature.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 11, 2007)

widowman64 said:


> (third pic is the first day of week two flowering) Are you saying maybe I would have more yield if I started flowering with a lower ppm?


start your own thread, pm me a link and I'll explain it all to you.


----------



## ronny231 (Nov 11, 2007)

you post like a hundred times every day in your journal... can't even tell the story line lol


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 11, 2007)

ronny231 said:


> you post like a hundred times every day in your journal... can't even tell the story line lol


Look, any more useless posts like this one, and i'm going to start deleting them. Post if you have something legitimate to add, nothing more.


----------



## r32 (Nov 11, 2007)

Ok back to topic, raise your PPM/*EC *.


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 12, 2007)

... i havent read any of them yet, but wtf. im gone for 3 days and my journals turns into a 23423423 new threads..

-_-

grrr


----------



## Gyp (Nov 12, 2007)

lol, my bad for posting a drunken rant. Welcome back, how do they look?


----------



## nowstopwhining (Nov 12, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> ... i havent read any of them yet, but wtf. im gone for 3 days and my journals turns into a 23423423 new threads..
> 
> -_-
> 
> grrr


yeah I didnt want to post without you around...its your thread...you do the talking....we should just reply for the most part.

Hey just wanted to tell you....you should get on the live chat we have been having fun the past few days

oh and I think they were talking bad about me and others hahaha

you gonna raise your ppm some now that your home?


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 13, 2007)

hello! yeah they're looking good. no sign of sex yet, but the dud has a new set of leaves, the round 2 one is looking good growing more OUTWARD and less upward but that's good. ill post some pictures in a little bit. 

I think ill do the water change on over to bloom if thats a good idea??


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 13, 2007)

Ok so im gonna do a water change tonight, but this is what theyre looking like as of right now, just took these.

One thing though, the big one, is getting these gold-ish big polka dots on some of the BIG fan leaves on the bottom layers?? is this normal? it seems like the bigger fan leaves are getting a little heavy for the plant. a few of the leaves on the bigger fans also i've snapped in trying to look for signs of sex, or moving around. not the whole fan just like 2 of the leaves of the 5 in the fan. I dont think this is too big of a problem though..

The first picture is of the top of the BIG plant. the topping seemed to be a success. its clearly branched off into like 4? i think. 

the middle picture is a side shot of the survivor (big) plant

and the last picture is off the 2 other plants.


----------



## widowman64 (Nov 13, 2007)

I have the same kind of spots I think!


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 13, 2007)

widowman64 said:


> I have the same kind of spots I think!


weird what are they?


----------



## widowman64 (Nov 13, 2007)

Have no clue. read my thread when skunkhybrid is talking about dwc and the salts build up. Me nd u are using the same type of system even the same rubbermaid buckets. I what he says could be the problem. But if ur growing the same way I am in about 5 weeks your gonna wanna piss ur pants when u see them because mine are doin pretty good for a first grow, urs should too.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/33582-first-grow-journal-using-white.html


----------



## bongspit (Nov 13, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> Ok so im gonna do a water change tonight, but this is what theyre looking like as of right now, just took these.
> 
> One thing though, the big one, is getting these gold-ish big polka dots on some of the BIG fan leaves on the bottom layers?? is this normal? it seems like the bigger fan leaves are getting a little heavy for the plant. a few of the leaves on the bigger fans also i've snapped in trying to look for signs of sex, or moving around. not the whole fan just like 2 of the leaves of the 5 in the fan. I dont think this is too big of a problem though..
> 
> ...


I could not really see any spots in your pics...how many days have you been 12/12?


----------



## widowman64 (Nov 13, 2007)

is that one of those spots on the leaf in the upper left corner of the third pic?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 14, 2007)

Check the underneath of the leaf. You'll need to look closely. Chances are they are insect damage. There's a lot of insects around lately because of Global Warming.

This is just the beginning.


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 14, 2007)

bongspit said:


> I could not really see any spots in your pics...how many days have you been 12/12?


6 Days as of today, started it last thursday


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 14, 2007)

widowman64 said:


> Have no clue. read my thread when skunkhybrid is talking about dwc and the salts build up. Me nd u are using the same type of system even the same rubbermaid buckets. I what he says could be the problem. But if ur growing the same way I am in about 5 weeks your gonna wanna piss ur pants when u see them because mine are doin pretty good for a first grow, urs should too.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/33582-first-grow-journal-using-white.html


whoa awesome  hehehe


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 14, 2007)

widowman64 said:


> is that one of those spots on the leaf in the upper left corner of the third pic?


No that was from earlier when i burned the shit out of the little plant. Theyre on the larger plant ill take pictures of them later


----------



## termite (Nov 14, 2007)

looks good the other two look like they are males (good Work)


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 14, 2007)

So.... Switched to flowering. some pieces broke off in the madness, one of the "would be" clone pieces from the large plant fell off... so i decided to clone it, eh what the hell right?


Im starting out with a relatively low ppm for this first week to ease them into flowering. 

so ppm is like 450?

pH 5.8 still. 

yep well.... i got some guitar hero calling my name, that and im really high so i gotta go but ill post more later


----------



## Gyp (Nov 15, 2007)

I'd bring your ppm up to 800-900 now.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Nov 15, 2007)

Gyp said:


> I'd bring your ppm up to 800-900 now.


Yeah it should be about double where she has it right?


----------



## originalstrain (Nov 15, 2007)

nice first grow


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 15, 2007)

originalstrain said:


> nice first grow


what do you mean, nice first grow? Is it over? She's barely started flowering wtf are you talking about?

what's nice about it?

Any more morons? Would everyone please refer to journal etiquette... I believe the rules have been placed in a sticky at the top of the forum.


----------



## tempelton27 (Nov 15, 2007)

katie are you done with that glass shield?can i borrow it? my room is starting to heat up.


----------



## originalstrain (Nov 15, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> what do you mean, nice first grow? Is it over? She's barely started flowering wtf are you talking about?
> 
> what's nice about it?
> 
> Any more morons? Would everyone please refer to journal etiquette... I believe the rules have been placed in a sticky at the top of the forum.


yo admin or not, chill out! 
my bad no more complements!
moron


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 15, 2007)

tempelton27 said:


> katie are you done with that glass shield?can i borrow it? my room is starting to heat up.


yeah you can come get it ^_^


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 15, 2007)

ok ill do it tomorrow morning when the lights are back on. bring it to what? 700 ish?


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 15, 2007)

originalstrain said:


> nice first grow


yeah, so far so good. but there still much more issues to run into


----------



## Gyp (Nov 16, 2007)

800-900, that's about where I'm at now, I'm closer to 1k though.


----------



## tempelton27 (Nov 16, 2007)

im running 1425 and im in 3rd week flower i used 1200 for first 2 weeks.


----------



## kayasgarden (Nov 16, 2007)

wow! the grow looks good, keep up the good work. The the one that broke was a female right and the clone made it? I thought of you when i found my cat in my closet no harm done!


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 16, 2007)

kayasgarden said:


> wow! the grow looks good, keep up the good work. The the one that broke was a female right and the clone made it? I thought of you when i found my cat in my closet no harm done!


uhhh not sure which one youre referring to. no clones so far have made it. lol

i pulled the snapped one out of there and threw it away it wasnt rooting.


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 16, 2007)

ppm is now upped @ 780 ill up it again tomorrow. dont wanna shock it too much


----------



## kayasgarden (Nov 16, 2007)

oopppsss i thought for some reason it survived, we need picture updates


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 17, 2007)

kayasgarden said:


> oopppsss i thought for some reason it survived, we need picture updates


kay ill do it in the morning, way to stoned right now for this. ^___^


----------



## kayasgarden (Nov 19, 2007)

could you tell me how to start my own journal?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 19, 2007)

tempelton27 said:


> im running 1425 and im in 3rd week flower i used 1200 for first 2 weeks.


You're going to regret that.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 19, 2007)

kayasgarden said:


> could you tell me how to start my own journal?


Go into the journal forum. Click 'new thread' button at the top left of the forum (i think it's top left).


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 19, 2007)

OKAY havent posted for a while but im having some real problems. Im now in the 2nd week of flowerng and since switching to flower.. i have like no growth... at all, is that normal?? i thought these guys were supposed to like triple in size when flowering. 

another thing... 

on the big plant, the bottom tiers of leaves are dying? theyre like curling up?

I now have the ppm @ 912 or so.

The only thing i can think is that its a CO2 problem. Should I go get that grotek stuff? Only if I must... i dont want to risk losing all my plants..

another thing, no one is showing sex. there is 1 white hair growing out on the big plant? no balls.... so im guess its a female. the smaller ones are doing okay but no sign of sex. shouldnt i have seen something by now?

Heres some pictures:






And then here's one of the the leaves that i was saying is drying up?



So please HELP!


----------



## Gyp (Nov 19, 2007)

I thought this strain was suppose to stay short? As far as the bottom leaves dying, it's only them right? As long as you don't see balls, keep those fingers crossed.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 19, 2007)

what's your ph of the res'?


----------



## Gygax1974 (Nov 19, 2007)

are you still not using a pH meter, cause it looks like pH to me, maybe lockout.

Not definite but let us know.


----------



## Gyp (Nov 19, 2007)

yeah looks like some of those other leaves aren't drinking much.


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 19, 2007)

Gyp said:


> I thought this strain was suppose to stay short? As far as the bottom leaves dying, it's only them right? As long as you don't see balls, keep those fingers crossed.


Yeah its only on the bottom... yeah no balls ^_____^


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 19, 2007)

Gygax1974 said:


> are you still not using a pH meter, cause it looks like pH to me, maybe lockout.
> 
> Not definite but let us know.


well yeah... it was around 5.8 then i think with the nutes all spreading around and stuff, i think the pH got a little low, they were probabably more along the lines of 5.4?? 

How do i fix the lockout?


----------



## lovethegreen (Nov 19, 2007)

*From the bottom pic I would say that it is some kind of nute dif. Maybe Maganese dificieny or maybe Zinc.Also with the plant not flowering I read some where that you could be using to much nitorgen. If you utes are good you may want to check the ventiation. Best of luck.*


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 19, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> i think the pH got a little low, they were probabably more along the lines of 5.4??
> 
> How do i fix the lockout?


thinking, probably and along the lines of are not very satisfactory answers. You need to be specific... from what you've said I'm thinking the ph could be anything...

you fix the lockout by clearing out your res and filling with a weak nute solution. That's what I'd do... it depends on how bad your ph is, and how many salts will remain on your roots after you empty the res. getting the right tools are essential to success. If you're using colour for ph, go for more brown in the orange. Orange with a slight brown tint was where i used to aim at.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 19, 2007)

what is the level of your res'? Keep the level of your res' around 2-3 inches from the bottom of your pots. Your pump will most likely not be adequate enough to nute the roots further up the plant if your res' is too low.


----------



## Gygax1974 (Nov 19, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> what is the level of your res'? Keep the level of your res' around 2-3 inches from the bottom of your pots. Your pump will most likely not be adequate enough to nute the roots further up the plant if your res' is too low.


Could be it, also I'm curious to see if the pH is really what you think it is? Meters are easy for me and accurate, I used strips for a bit thought I was at 5.7 I wasn't even close...egads it was bad.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 19, 2007)

Gygax1974 said:


> Could be it, also I'm curious to see if the pH is really what you think it is? Meters are easy for me and accurate, I used strips for a bit thought I was at 5.7 I wasn't even close...egads it was bad.


Yeah, the colour of the light you're in to check the vial can have an effect to. I used to have to move it around in different light, trying to figure out where it was on the scale. a digital meter was the best investment i ever made...


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 19, 2007)

hmmmm. well its not the res, and i just changed the res not that long ago. its pretty high id say about 2 inches from the bottom of the pots. 

I think its possible it could be pH... I dont know though i suppose anythings possible. would adding co2 do anything for this issue?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 19, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> hmmmm. well its not the res, and i just changed the res not that long ago. its pretty high id say about 2 inches from the bottom of the pots.
> 
> I think its possible it could be pH... I dont know though i suppose anythings possible. would adding co2 do anything for this issue?


Well the plants use this to grow too... but a co2 set-up will cost you more than a digi ph meter. it's difficult to say, and with your plant not uptaking essential nutrients imo you're just asking for a bigger problem.

Buy a digital ph meter.


----------



## Micheal Kelso (Nov 19, 2007)

Is your grow area completely light tight for the 12 hours of darkness?

I was thinking that if light was leaking in there they might just still be vegging...

As far as the crispy leaves you are getting I would have to agree that it is PH related, or at least seems so...


----------



## Gygax1974 (Nov 19, 2007)

Hasn't it only been one week of flower so far? If so just be patient, they will show sex soon enough.


----------



## Saint (Nov 19, 2007)

Give them more water and less heat...
add more venting...


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 19, 2007)

Saint said:


> Give them more water and less heat...
> add more venting...


and you gathered this evidence from where? What is it? You felt like you just had to add some useless and wrong information?

This is not a guessing competition.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 19, 2007)

Also what's the temp' of your res'? Too warm, and this can affect the uptake of nutes too. I believe the ideal temp is 68f (thankyou potroast).


----------



## tempelton27 (Nov 19, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> You're going to regret that.


im not regretting it yet and i don't think i will. im putting way less nutes than what the nute company wanted me to put, at week 3 and4 a ppm of 1700 was recommended by them but i said 1425, i don't even have a TDS pen, im eyeballin it. the plants are jus lovin it. im using technaflora's bc grow,boost,bloom and awesome blossoms.never had a single problem or deficiency with my plants.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 19, 2007)

you got any pic's of your grow?


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 19, 2007)

uhhhhhh Could be the res temp i think its about 70 it generally stays 64 with my "ice pack" but i had forgotten to be adding it. Its possible light leak though unlikely... as i turn off all lights surrounding it after 7pm.

Hmmmmmm..


----------



## tempelton27 (Nov 19, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> you got any pic's of your grow?


not right now im leaving for school but i can get you some pix tomorrow.


----------



## scias (Nov 19, 2007)

tempelton27 said:


> not right now im leaving for school but i can get you some pix tomorrow.


someone get me a ford cause i smell a dodge.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 19, 2007)

tempelton27 said:


> not right now im leaving for school but i can get you some pix tomorrow.


of your own grow that you are feeding 2.0 ec at 2 weeks flower, even 3 weeks flower? I got to see this...


----------



## tempelton27 (Nov 19, 2007)

the plants are just starting week 4 since friday.i just have my 9 hour drawing class today i have to be there in an hour. ill go to my grow tomorrow and take some pix for you. I don't know whats so hard to believe iv seen grows go to almost 2000 ppm at late flower.but anyways ill get back to you on that one i gotta go.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 19, 2007)

tempelton27 said:


> the plants are just starting week 4 since friday.i just have my 9 hour drawing class today i have to be there in an hour. ill go to my grow tomorrow and take some pix for you. I don't know whats so hard to believe iv seen grows go to almost 2000 ppm at late flower.but anyways ill get back to you on that one i gotta go.


2000ppm is almost 3.0 ec... It's never advisable with even the hardiest strains to go past 2.4 ec. As this will cause nute burn and stop your plants uptaking nutrients properly. I would be very interested to know what nutes were used on these 3.0 grows.


----------



## tempelton27 (Nov 19, 2007)

it wasnt my grow it was sumbody elses. it never reached 2000ppm, almost tho. it ended about ec of 2.8 or .9


----------



## tempelton27 (Nov 19, 2007)

this grow i have goin now is my first hydro grow. iv done a few soil grows but was not too satisfied with results too much. im trying to go for efficiency this time with lower wattages. i vegged with 80 w flouro tubes and am flowering with 175w MH. 4 clones lst'd from two different bagseeds. dont have Temp,RH or TDS readings and they are still growing with no probs.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 20, 2007)

I learned about correct EC levels from advanced nutrients. PEAKING at 2.0 ec is considered to be a very heavy feeding schedule... often with my strains when I peak at 2.0ec at mid-flower point my strains will get overnuted. Even this strain I have now when peaking at 2.0 ec at the mid-flower point my strain gets a little over-nuted at some of the leaf tips.

Advanced Nutrients study this all day every day. They have a team of scientists who's job it is to study a plants uptake of nutrients. 

Some people only peak at 1.6 ec at the mid-flower point. Advanced Nutrients also recommend that after the mid-flower point that you slowly drop your ec levels. I have also found this to be true. I have found this by deliberately feeding my plants higher concentrations and watching for the results. I have also fed lower concentrations... and from that I gathered the more nutes the bigger the plant will be. But there is a balance. I've found that even peaking at 2.0ec which is a very heavy feeding schedule can lead to overnute in various strains.

On my seed grow with this strain I peaked at 2.2ec which led to a fairly heavy overnute.


----------



## tempelton27 (Nov 20, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> I learned about correct EC levels from advanced nutrients. PEAKING at 2.0 ec is considered to be a very heavy feeding schedule... often with my strains when I peak at 2.0ec at mid-flower point my strains will get overnuted. Even this strain I have now when peaking at 2.0 ec at the mid-flower point my strain gets a little over-nuted at some of the leaf tips.
> 
> Advanced Nutrients study this all day every day. They have a team of scientists who's job it is to study a plants uptake of nutrients.
> 
> ...


well thats good to know thnx. ya im kinda scared to raise it any higher, if anything ill raise it to 1500 then ill quit.


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 20, 2007)

AHEM! back to MY GROW!!! AIH!!!!!! 

New rule. NO ONE POST about their own shit in my journal unless, I am asking them to do so. start your own please.


^______^

So, I'm going away for the holiday (THANKSGIVING).. is there anythinng I should get to add to the res? or up ppm before i leave er anything


----------



## Zekedogg (Nov 20, 2007)

Way to keep them in line katie


----------



## GraF (Nov 20, 2007)

1. Im impressed.

2. You are my ideal girlfriend

3. Will you marry me?

4. Oh yeah, my names GraF.

For real though, you got the hydro down... I tried doin the same thing with the rubbermaid but my clone passed so I just gave up on that and decided to stick to soil... but congrats to ya... good luck and keep in touch.

- its somethin about these asian girls that get me...


----------



## TheJollyBrother (Nov 20, 2007)

Asian girls? a big wahey for generalizing!


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 20, 2007)

Zekedogg said:


> Way to keep them in line katie


mmhmm thats right


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 20, 2007)

GraF said:


> 1. Im impressed.
> 
> 2. You are my ideal girlfriend
> 
> ...


sucker for the slanty eyes.


----------



## tempelton27 (Nov 20, 2007)

hey sorry about the deal between hindukush and me. he just can't believe that people's plants are surviving with out his technique and his perfect way of doing everything. Nature was made to be simple buddy. Anyway katie do you know the color temp. of this MH bulb?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 20, 2007)

tempelton27 said:


> hey sorry about the deal between hindukush and me. he just can't believe that people's plants are surviving with out his technique and his perfect way of doing everything. Nature was made to be simple buddy. Anyway katie do you know the color temp. of this MH bulb?


you got a journal going yet? I wanna see.


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 20, 2007)

tempelton27 said:


> hey sorry about the deal between hindukush and me. he just can't believe that people's plants are surviving with out his technique and his perfect way of doing everything. Nature was made to be simple buddy. Anyway katie do you know the color temp. of this MH bulb?


All i know is it's a U bulb meaning universal... I dunno other than that... 

BTW this glass is still here waiting for you, Im going to Sacramento on Holiday for Thanksgiving, but will be back, probably this weekend-ish.. Is your room still heating up?

grrr. start your own journal already though, people will read it obviously.

All this side talk has I think annoyed people from reading my actual updates. Then, no one answers my questions


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 20, 2007)

UPDATE: So my plants are currently running at 926 ppm. Its only been 12 days since flowering so.. NGT thinks theyre just taking a little rest. We'll see whats crackin when I get back..

^_^


----------



## LoopDigga (Nov 20, 2007)

no pictures?


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 20, 2007)

they Virtually look the same as on page 62..


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 20, 2007)

For the Record: 

Any moderators posting in here, please don't ban or threaten to ban anyone from my thread unless you talk to me. Im guessing this is the reason ive been getting a lack of responses as of late. I think everyone has constructive commentary and there's gotta be a better way of telling someone they might be incorrect than ripping them a new asshole.

So please everyone, be kind and understanding that everyone has different ways of doing things, and I appreciate all commentary I get regarding my PLANTS, not my rack not my "hot azn ass'... my PLANTS.

Thank you.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Nov 20, 2007)

So what is the black thing in your grow room that looks like a mini ionic air purifier? Is it just a fan?

Ozone is bad for plants and ionic purifiers create ozone. So anyone who has one should keep it outside of the grow room.


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 20, 2007)

nowstopwhining said:


> So what is the black thing in your grow room that looks like a mini ionic air purifier? Is it just a fan?
> 
> Ozone is bad for plants and ionic purifiers create ozone. So anyone who has one should keep it outside of the grow room.


Oscillating Fan. the little gray thing on top of the circular flower box? yeah its just a fan.


----------



## kayasgarden (Nov 21, 2007)

Have they stopped growing or something? i know nothing about hydro but im rottin for ya.


----------



## DOT5262 (Nov 21, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> For the Record:
> 
> Any moderators posting in here, please don't ban or threaten to ban anyone from my thread unless you talk to me. Im guessing this is the reason ive been getting a lack of responses as of late. I think everyone has constructive commentary and there's gotta be a better way of telling someone they might be incorrect than ripping them a new asshole.
> 
> ...


you should let the mods have thier fun... your just been selfish with your rack and your " hot azn ass' = " 

give us updates with pictures


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 21, 2007)

OK heres an update. the big fan leaves (some of the bottom ones) are commiting suicide. the ones that were shrivling kinda fell off. in a way i guess its a good thing because now the ones that are coming out of those (i dont know what theyre called.. theyre the things you clip as clones).. are getting more light..

sorry for the shitty camera its my phone.. i cant find my camera right now..

Heres the leaves that fell off.


Here's some spots that were on a leaf that fell off... dont know what it is. its not bugs there's nothing on the bottom half, its just dark green little spots in some parts..


AHHH my plant looks naked.. boo..


----------



## PhatAnna (Nov 21, 2007)

you find out what sex the big one was?? i hope its female ^.^b


----------



## bertosolo87 (Nov 21, 2007)

mad props to your journal and all the replies (man!) anyways buddin into your grow and looking at your recent plant pics... it looks as if your plants may be around to much heat??? once again i grow strictly organic. but from the looks of ur lovely plant,, im guessin thats probly an issue??? good luck


----------



## nowstopwhining (Nov 21, 2007)

That big plant is looking a little sick 

I cant tell whats up with it but hopefully someone can


----------



## lowerlevel (Nov 21, 2007)

i have to agree with the heat thing. raise up ur light higher, it should only help u out..


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 25, 2007)

The light higher? dude its looking worse . its all naked and fried looking.

Someone help.

Heres everyone... still looking relatively the same 



Heres a sideshot of the big one, see how naked it looks 


But heres the real problem. the little leaves on it are getting all fried looking... is this over nutrients?



HELP!


----------



## nowstopwhining (Nov 25, 2007)

I honestly believe its overnuted...how dark green are those leaves it looks like it might have to much N.


----------



## LoopDigga (Nov 25, 2007)

I agree with ^ they'd be crispy and yellowing by now if it were the light.


----------



## ganji2 (Nov 25, 2007)

Damn, those plants look sick =/

I hope you pull through for us.


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 25, 2007)

bertosolo87 said:


> mad props to your journal and all the replies (man!) anyways buddin into your grow and looking at your recent plant pics... it looks as if your plants may be around to much heat??? once again i grow strictly organic. but from the looks of ur lovely plant,, im guessin thats probly an issue??? good luck


I do have a fan blowing in there, i decided to switch sides of the fan to the side of the larger plant perhaps that will help eliviate some of the heat issues if that is it


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 25, 2007)

nowstopwhining said:


> I honestly believe its overnuted...how dark green are those leaves it looks like it might have to much N.


ok ill go get some water tonight. You guys were the ones telling me to add more nutes @[email protected]


----------



## Zekedogg (Nov 25, 2007)

I don't think they look bad to be honest with you ohhhhhhhh katie


----------



## Gygax1974 (Nov 25, 2007)

yeah I agree what is wrong with it?


----------



## nowstopwhining (Nov 25, 2007)

Gygax1974 said:


> yeah I agree what is wrong with it?


do you not see the totally fried and curled new growth along with the curling leaves????

Honestly though they may not be overnuted it could also be salt or ph issues.

too high or low of a ph will cause a nute lockout that looks similiar to burn i believe and so does salt buildup.

I dont think its salt buildup though because youve been changing the res, not too sure though never grown hydro.

Could be ph

whats your grow room temps, and the temp at the canopy of the plants?


----------



## Gygax1974 (Nov 25, 2007)

nowstopwhining said:


> do you not see the totally fried and curled new growth along with the curling leaves????


nope, on the big plant? I see stuff on the little ones. Maybe I just can't see the picture as well as you.


----------



## Gygax1974 (Nov 25, 2007)

I guess I see the fried look, can't tell I'm just reading what she said. I would go with pH, seems to be the reoccurring problem to me....salts maybe but she hasn't really even fed them much.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Nov 25, 2007)

Gygax1974 said:


> I guess I see the fried look, can't tell I'm just reading what she said. I would go with pH, seems to be the reoccurring problem to me....salts maybe but she hasn't really even fed them much.


I agree

go to the third shot of the girls on page 68


----------



## Gygax1974 (Nov 25, 2007)

yeah I can't see it, just taking what she says about the fried look, it's too blurry for me to really see. She's been easy on the nutes, and the whole plant would be burnt IMO if it was lights. I am guessing but I would say pH, she has had a couple pH issues pop up.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Nov 25, 2007)

Gygax1974 said:


> yeah I can't see it, just taking what she says about the fried look, it's too blurry for me to really see. She's been easy on the nutes, and the whole plant would be burnt IMO if it was lights. I am guessing but I would say pH, she has had a couple pH issues pop up.


If it was lights the whole plant would not be burnt...just the parts that are too close.

But I agree I think its ph


----------



## bongspit (Nov 25, 2007)

is it just the bottom thats burned? cause the top looks ok to me. what has your ppm been running? when I switched to flower I changed my tank and after I refilled it the ppm was 1900 and I left it that way for several days and now it's about 1400. the highest I have seen yours was in the 900s right? it's hard to believe it's nute burn...


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 25, 2007)

There are plenty of burnt tips which suggests nute burn... consistently adding feed without emptying the res... would lead to lock out of nutes. In this case K.

When you empty the res, make sure you wipe as much as you can from the sides of the container. This is where the salts like to sit.


----------



## widowman64 (Nov 25, 2007)

katie mine were looking just like that when my lights were too close. raise your to like 22" above the tops and it should clear up i think.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Nov 25, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> There are plenty of burnt tips which suggests nute burn... consistently adding feed without emptying the res... would lead to lock out of nutes. In this case K.
> 
> When you empty the res, make sure you wipe as much as you can from the sides of the container. This is where the salts like to sit.


Best advice so far katie


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 26, 2007)

Ok. so nonstopwhining IS correct I was pointing out the little crisping on the little leaves too. went to the hydro store today, got some "HydroKleen". Its by general Hydroponics the same as my nutes. I am running the system on just water and this for 2 hours then going to put new water with bloom as i had before. 

He kinda confirmed what everyone else was saying, lockout. since there was crisping and no growth since the switch over to flowering. 

Hopefully this will help! he gave me free some H tea? i think... its some stuff they make there, its this tea colored stuff in a jug he said this will help the plant build up essential immunities. HOW NICE! to add with my nutes..

okay so we'll just have to sit back and see how this goes!

UPDATE:
So I've now taken it out of the Flora Kleen and put it in a newly cleaned out 2nd 14G res.. I added the Bloom nutes as well as the "tea" the hydro shop gave me. In my cleanning fury I broke my air pump.. So i ran to the store to get another one. the new one I got has 2 hose holes and is a much more powerful pump. I now have 2 airstone strips running in the system. Vertically next to eachother one of the right and one of the left.

I did not add the KoolBloom. The water and the "tea" alone made the ppm about 45. with the bloom nutes the ppm is now at 923.. and our pH is at 5.8 (without having to make any adjustments) I've also raised the fan. Its now on the side of the large plant. and up blowing at the top nearest the bulb and i moved one of the smaller plants to the center.

Here Ill go take a picture.


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Nov 26, 2007)

Make sure your nutrients have calcium in it....good for balancing ph and preventing lock out.


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 26, 2007)

kittysecrets4u said:


> Make sure your nutrients have calcium in it....good for balancing ph and preventing lock out.


yeah they do. i think most nutes have Calcium in them. Thanks though.


----------



## Lacy (Nov 26, 2007)

_I don't know anything at all about hydro but it sounds like you good some good help and will have it resolved shortly. Plants can get ill fast but they can also gain it back and flourish. _

_The hydo shop guy sounds nice. That was awesome of him to give you some free stuff._

_Your journal always sounds so well organized. Good stuff._
_I'll come back for the pic later._


asiankatie said:


> Ok. so nonstopwhining IS correct I was pointing out the little crisping on the little leaves too. went to the hydro store today, got some "HydroKleen". Its by general Hydroponics the same as my nutes. I am running the system on just water and this for 2 hours then going to put new water with bloom as i had before.
> 
> He kinda confirmed what everyone else was saying, lockout. since there was crisping and no growth since the switch over to flowering.
> 
> ...


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 26, 2007)

So heres the pictures:

Sorry its sideways. heres the new fan setup i just made it higher.. so its more directed at the top of the plant which is probably most affected by the heat


Heres all the plants together.. and coco... the little creep... skulking around the plants -_-



So like i said before hopefully in the next couple days we'll see some improvements...


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 26, 2007)

PhatAnna said:


> you find out what sex the big one was?? i hope its female ^.^b


I hope so too.. i think it's a female... but... i dunno. there is ONE white hair. but it could be cat hair. lol... no... its stuck to it but its in a weird spot also had some lockout issues so hopefully once these get reconsiliated... we'll have some better ideas


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 26, 2007)

could be cat hair....I like that!....looking awesome AsianKatie....thanks for the update...good luck...seems like things are on track....


----------



## widowman64 (Nov 26, 2007)

what watt light is that up there?? it looks wayy to close to me.


----------



## PhatAnna (Nov 27, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> Ok. so nonstopwhining IS correct I was pointing out the little crisping on the little leaves too. went to the hydro store today, got some "HydroKleen". Its by general Hydroponics the same as my nutes. I am running the system on just water and this for 2 hours then going to put new water with bloom as i had before.
> 
> He kinda confirmed what everyone else was saying, lockout. since there was crisping and no growth since the switch over to flowering.
> 
> ...



now thats just funny. i went to the hydro store yesterday because my plant has been having some problems and they gave me free stuff that raises plant immunities haha ^.^


----------



## Gwarrior (Nov 27, 2007)

Haha Katie, I'm havin' the same problem determining sex.

I'm pretty sure I figured it out today though and out of 8 plants, 1 is confirmed females (Blueberry, thank god) and 3 confirmed male... The rest all look male, but I guess I am just hopin' for a misdiagnosis lol

Anyway, looking very good. Might I ask what day your on and how tall they all are?

Drop by my spot, and let me know what you think.


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 27, 2007)

widowman64 said:


> what watt light is that up there?? it looks wayy to close to me.


400 watt HPS


----------



## LoopDigga (Nov 27, 2007)

I agree with widowman, unless it's just the angle of that picture that is trickin' me. You should try to keep it about 16 inches above.


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 27, 2007)

LoopDigga said:


> I agree with widowman, unless it's just the angle of that picture that is trickin' me. You should try to keep it about 16 inches above.


Uhg! but it IS really high above the smaller plants... okay fine ill raise it.. but i cant do it right now, i mean by myself i dont want to risk dropping it ill wait till the BF gets home

out of curiousity why does it need to be raised? heat?


----------



## LoopDigga (Nov 27, 2007)

you could also just hang a piece of glass from it, between the plant and the light, I've gotten down to about 8 inches doing that.


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 27, 2007)

LoopDigga said:


> you could also just hang a piece of glass from it, between the plant and the light, I've gotten down to about 8 inches doing that.


How would I do that?


----------



## LoopDigga (Nov 27, 2007)

get a piece of glass and some wire, make two big circles of the same length out of the wire, hang them over your light, then hang the piece of glass on the two wires
or you could get a cool tube, but thats a chunk of change.


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 27, 2007)

ack. im not really having a huge heat problem though.


----------



## LoopDigga (Nov 27, 2007)

hmm, place your thermometer between the plant and the light and see what it reads there after a few dozen seconds. if it's around 90 or above, I'd raise the light.


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 27, 2007)

just above the top of the plant? or equal distance between?


----------



## LoopDigga (Nov 27, 2007)

just above the top


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 27, 2007)

did it counted to 60..

therm says 77F

Its cause of the fan, the fan blows really cold air for some reason my arm got goosebumps just being in front of it.


----------



## LoopDigga (Nov 27, 2007)

I see. well, you proved me wrong, keep going as you were.


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 27, 2007)

hehe ^____^ thanks though, that couldve been bad!

SO! i have totally awesome news. those things coming out of my big plant....... that i thought could possibly be cat hair.... theres more than one now... @[email protected] so im like 80% sure its female. ahhhhhhhhhhhhh. lets hope some more pop up. i can't take a picture because my camera is an asshole and blurs when zoomed in. but when they get bigger i think ill be able to take a picture. fjdklsa;fjldsa;fjkds;lfas

^__________________________________^ <--- thats what i look like right now


----------



## PhatAnna (Nov 27, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> hehe ^____^ thanks though, that couldve been bad!
> 
> SO! i have totally awesome news. those things coming out of my big plant....... that i thought could possibly be cat hair.... theres more than one now... @[email protected] so im like 80% sure its female. ahhhhhhhhhhhhh. lets hope some more pop up. i can't take a picture because my camera is an asshole and blurs when zoomed in. but when they get bigger i think ill be able to take a picture. fjdklsa;fjldsa;fjkds;lfas
> 
> ^__________________________________^ <--- thats what i look like right now


OMG YEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY im so excited for you. yet... also very very jealous lol!

T_____^ <------ my attempt at a happy/crying face lol


----------



## iblazethatkush (Nov 27, 2007)

It's a female. You don't have to wait for anymore. If it has a few like you said, it's a girl.


----------



## Gyp (Nov 27, 2007)

unless it tucked like nonstop.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 27, 2007)

woot woot woot....awesome news....great....I am so happy for you! I'll keep watching as I do believe my one plant is close to exposing herself as well.....this week I do believe?


----------



## cnl491 (Nov 27, 2007)

Gyp said:


> unless it tucked like nonstop.


 haha lmao!!


----------



## 14pimp (Nov 27, 2007)

sorry if i offended you katie about your "nice rack" nice new pic too by the way, but i liked your other one better. im sure you'll be happy with your plants soon, its crazy the way the one plant got so much bigger than the others, was there alot more bubbles under it maybe? you'll probably like the new pump. cross yer toes!


----------



## bongspit (Nov 27, 2007)

14pimp said:


> sorry if i offended you katie about your "nice rack" nice new pic too by the way, but i liked your other one better. im sure you'll be happy with your plants soon, its crazy the way the one plant got so much bigger than the others, was there alot more bubbles under it maybe? you'll probably like the new pump. cross yer toes!


maybe an odd seed got into the mix and it's a different strain...


----------



## bongspit (Nov 27, 2007)

katie, are you going to add any other nutes....like the bloom booster stuff...


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 27, 2007)

14pimp said:


> sorry if i offended you katie about your "nice rack" nice new pic too by the way, but i liked your other one better. im sure you'll be happy with your plants soon, its crazy the way the one plant got so much bigger than the others, was there alot more bubbles under it maybe? you'll probably like the new pump. cross yer toes!


oh no its cool it was really directed at you.

i know it is weird. perhaps it was that it was in the center of the system for most of its growth giving it the most direct light and bubbles from the airstone. youre probably right.


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 27, 2007)

bongspit said:


> katie, are you going to add any other nutes....like the bloom booster stuff...


uhm i have some koolbloom if thats what you mean


----------



## bongspit (Nov 27, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> uhm i have some koolbloom if thats what you mean


yes that what I am reefering to. I have some beastie bloom but i have not used it yet. my blooms are just starting to show.


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 28, 2007)

I have suddenly become concerned with the idea that what if my plants a hermie? whats the likelihood of this occurring??


----------



## iblazethatkush (Nov 28, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> I have suddenly become concerned with the idea that what if my plants a hermie? whats the likelihood of this occurring??


Where'd you get the seeds from?


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 28, 2007)

iblazethatkush said:


> Where'd you get the seeds from?


Theyre by KC Brains


----------



## iblazethatkush (Nov 28, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> Theyre by KC Brains


Oh you got nothing to worry about then. The chances of them being genetic mutants are slim to none if they're from a professional breeder. Stress can turn male or female plants into hermies. But, I wouldn't worry about that either, you seem to be taking very good care of them


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 28, 2007)

iblazethatkush said:


> Oh you got nothing to worry about then. The chances of them being genetic mutants are slim to none if they're from a professional breeder. Stress can turn male or female plants into hermies. But, I wouldn't worry about that either, you seem to be taking very good care of them


oh okay good 

I thought I saw a little ball on there, but could it be just the "pod" that the hair comes out of that hasn't come out yet? that's kinda what the things that hairs are now sticking out of looked like before. it was just 1 though.. didn't see any others. hope Im just psyching myself out


----------



## jcommerce (Nov 28, 2007)

Any recent pics Katie?


----------



## termite (Nov 29, 2007)

Congrda's katie keep up the good work your girl was in her streching faze now she's showing -(smile), your Avatar is perfect


----------



## Ethnobotanist (Nov 29, 2007)

termite said:


> Congrda's katie keep up the good work your girl was in her streching faze now she's showing -(smile), much better avatar


Is that a baby Krisna in your avatar?

How appropriate an avatar be an avatar.

~Ethno


----------



## mountainSpliff (Nov 29, 2007)

What a profound sig you have Ethnobotanist.


----------



## Ethnobotanist (Nov 29, 2007)

mountainSpliff said:


> What a profound sig you have Ethnobotanist.


I take it you know who it depicts then, eh? 

Yes, I rather liked it. The man is also an amazing artist. His Cathedral is coming along beautifully.

~Ethno


----------



## iblazethatkush (Nov 29, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> oh okay good
> 
> I thought I saw a little ball on there, but could it be just the "pod" that the hair comes out of that hasn't come out yet? that's kinda what the things that hairs are now sticking out of looked like before. it was just 1 though.. didn't see any others. hope Im just psyching myself out


Yeah. The things the hairs come out of are tiny little pod-looking things. You'll know a ball when you see one.


----------



## kayasgarden (Nov 29, 2007)

Im thinkin this may be fun to try for my next grow! Knowinf the size of the plants how many do oyu think will comfortably grow in this set-up? Im thinkin one plant on either side? I guess with a tub slightly larger it may work for three? What do you think?

HURRAY for the girl by the way!


----------



## lowerlevel (Nov 29, 2007)

so katie, have u raised up ur light yet.. it seems like its about 6 inchs from the tops.. that cant be good.. but what do i know!
peace


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 29, 2007)

iblazethatkush said:


> Yeah. The things the hairs come out of are tiny little pod-looking things. You'll know a ball when you see one.


OK good. ill take pictures of it tomorrow so you can see  got a better camera too so i can take closer pics.


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 30, 2007)

1st picture is a close up of the large plant as you can see... there are hairs coming out ^_^ So i thinks its a female

On another note: I just got the seeds for my second grow. I got them from worldwidemarijuanaseeds.com

Dude this site rocks the shit. superb shipping time and super super stealth. They even came in original packaging!

I got big bang.

how fucking sick is that packaging?!


----------



## nowstopwhining (Nov 30, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> 1st picture is a close up of the large plant as you can see... there are hairs coming out ^_^ So i thinks its a female
> 
> On another note: I just got the seeds for my second grow. I got them from worldwidemarijuanaseeds.com
> 
> ...


looks like a girl to me and I can see the new growth is no longer burned they look good good good 

For everyone that couldnt see the fried leaves you can clearly see them in that shot....


----------



## jcommerce (Nov 30, 2007)

Definitely a female....


----------



## nowstopwhining (Nov 30, 2007)

I love the packaging....seriously hahahaha 

Im ordering from that site next time...I want the afghan kush they sell.

Ive never really trusted these other sites that send them with the original ppackaging opened.....I mean honestly they could be anything


----------



## Gyp (Nov 30, 2007)

wicked sick.


----------



## Gwarrior (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice plants. I've been watchin' since the beginning and still drop in time and time again, never saying a word. 

Good Luck.


----------



## aleester (Dec 1, 2007)

Hey all, in that last pic of the plant.... does anyone else see those 2 round pods right underneath the top cola of the plant? Does anyone else think those are seeds? Just an observation, don't wanna psyche you out or anything, I could very well be wrong. But it may be possible it's a hermie, anyone agree?


----------



## asiankatie (Dec 1, 2007)

nowstopwhining said:


> I love the packaging....seriously hahahaha
> 
> Im ordering from that site next time...I want the afghan kush they sell.
> 
> Ive never really trusted these other sites that send them with the original ppackaging opened.....I mean honestly they could be anything


this is true. it's tough to find a good place.


----------



## asiankatie (Dec 1, 2007)

aleester said:


> Hey all, in that last pic of the plant.... does anyone else see those 2 round pods right underneath the top cola of the plant? Does anyone else think those are seeds? Just an observation, don't wanna psyche you out or anything, I could very well be wrong. But it may be possible it's a hermie, anyone agree?


Oh shit! i saw those too. I didnt know what they were, I thought maybe they were the things that the hairs were growing out of. fuck fuck


----------



## jcommerce (Dec 1, 2007)

Unless you have a male around somewhere that's been shedding pollen, they are not seeds. Even then it would be too early for seeds to start forming (I intentionally harvested about 200 seeds of a female last year, so I got a pretty good, first person education on see development by watching them) The things below your top cola look like female pistil pods to me. Guess we'll see...


----------



## asiankatie (Dec 1, 2007)

jcommerce said:


> Unless you have a male around somewhere that's been shedding pollen, they are not seeds. Even then it would be too early for seeds to start forming (I intentionally harvested about 200 seeds of a female last year, so I got a pretty good, first person education on see development by watching them) The things below your top cola look like female pistil pods to me. Guess we'll see...


OH! thank god! that's what I was thinking they were. because some of them I saw and there would be little white hairs that would pop out of them. I sure hope so. a hermie would SUCK!


----------



## termite (Dec 1, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> 1st picture is a close up of the large plant as you can see... there are hairs coming out ^_^ So i thinks its a female
> 
> On another note: I just got the seeds for my second grow. I got them from worldwidemarijuanaseeds.com
> 
> ...


Yes it is. feminized, real good Greenhouse "Quality".


----------



## bKonz (Dec 1, 2007)

I just read your whole thread and I have to say I'm quite impressed. Keep up the good work. Your packaged seeds make me very jealous.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Dec 2, 2007)

Yeah that's for sure a beautiful female. Congrats, Usually the best one turns out to be a male.


----------



## asiankatie (Dec 2, 2007)

bKonz said:


> I just read your whole thread and I have to say I'm quite impressed. Keep up the good work. Your packaged seeds make me very jealous.


The whole thing?! whoa that's so gnarly! that's a lot of pages.

You can get some too! it's so rare that seeds come in their original packaging. worldwidemarijuana RULES


----------



## asiankatie (Dec 2, 2007)

iblazethatkush said:


> Yeah that's for sure a beautiful female. Congrats, Usually the best one turns out to be a male.


I just hope it's not a hermie like people were suggesting


----------



## nowstopwhining (Dec 2, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> I just hope it's not a hermie like people were suggesting


From what I can see thats definitely not a hermie...looks to be 100% female


----------



## asiankatie (Dec 3, 2007)

UPDATE! 

SO i have a confirmed male! remember that one that I had left from "round 2"?? yeah there's BALLS all over it. to be honest I dont know how long they've been there! but could this be the reason I had "ball like things" popping up on my big one?? Could it be that it pollenated it??

The BIG one is either a female or a hermie, I can't really tell. Now that I know what the balls look like, I think I've seen a few on the big plant! eek. I mean I think I'll leave it be, because I'd hate to hack it down, I guess Ill just have a few seeds to pick out when I harvest?

The one that I confirmed male had balls ALLLLLLL over. 

Of course the one tiny tall one turns out to be female. hah. oh well, i figure at least Ill get a small amount off it.

Heres the pictures!

(sorry the first 3 are so huge!)
Survivor (aka the big plant):




and here is some root action






Here's some pictures of our confirmed male!

As you can see it is clearly a male! LOOK AT ALL THOSE BALLS!!!11


Here you can see that I castrated him!


Lastly, here is a picture of our other female. all in all there are 2 "females" (one of which possibly hermie!)


----------



## Kant (Dec 3, 2007)

i wouldn't worry about pollination. the balls looked way too immature to do anything and when males do release their pollen the sacks are all split open. it's really hard to miss that.


----------



## jcommerce (Dec 3, 2007)

Kant said:


> i wouldn't worry about pollination. the balls looked way too immature to do anything and when males do release their pollen the sacks are all split open. it's really hard to miss that.


Agreed, let the female grow. Where was the male all this time? Did you just notice the pollen sacks now??


----------



## asiankatie (Dec 3, 2007)

Yeah I looked at pictures from the last time I took some which was... Last Thursday? And they werent there then, they must be fairly new. I JUST noticed them I guess I had been so wrapped up in watching the big plant I forgot about the smaller ones.. anyway, it's been elimanated


----------



## iblazethatkush (Dec 3, 2007)

Yo that's scary, You let those balls get pretty big. I think they were still too small to produce pollen, but did you see any yellowish powder on any of the leaves or coming out of the balls? Also, the big one didn't look hermie in the one picture. Put up some more, close-up pics and we'll let you know.


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Dec 3, 2007)

I would get rid of the male plant and move forward. Males can suck at times huh?


----------



## asiankatie (Dec 4, 2007)

iblazethatkush said:


> Yo that's scary, You let those balls get pretty big. I think they were still too small to produce pollen, but did you see any yellowish powder on any of the leaves or coming out of the balls? Also, the big one didn't look hermie in the one picture. Put up some more, close-up pics and we'll let you know.


I thinks it is hermie but ill put up more pictures. it has little balls mixed in with the tops. 

not nearly as many as the "male" but still.....

No there was no yellowing the balls were uber tight haha eww..


----------



## asiankatie (Dec 4, 2007)

kittysecrets4u said:


> I would get rid of the male plant and move forward. Males can suck at times huh?


Yeah it's outta there. yeah they do suck!


----------



## Gyp (Dec 4, 2007)

well least you got em before they could spill anything. How many are left now?


----------



## TheJollyBrother (Dec 4, 2007)

yeah those darn males......oh wait......damn it.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Dec 4, 2007)

At least next time, you got 5 females from 5 seeds, no males to worry about next time.


----------



## asiankatie (Dec 4, 2007)

Gyp said:


> well least you got em before they could spill anything. How many are left now?


2 member the "dud" you had me plant? yeah turned out to be a female. and then the big monster plant of which i believe to be a herm. but its ok ill leave it and deal with picking out seeds.. BLUNTS ALL AROUND


----------



## asiankatie (Dec 4, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> At least next time, you got 5 females from 5 seeds, no males to worry about next time.


and how! WORDDDDDD


----------



## DOT5262 (Dec 4, 2007)

i bet your not even asian


----------



## Gygax1974 (Dec 5, 2007)

DOT5262 said:


> i bet your not even asian


Not you again? I bet your not even 18 or a gas mask.....


----------



## CALIGROWN (Dec 5, 2007)

*GO NORTHERN CALI!!!!!!!! DO YOUR THANG*


----------



## asiankatie (Dec 5, 2007)

Gygax1974 said:


> Not you again? I bet your not even 18 or a gas mask.....



haha. a gasmask. lol

I am in love with your icon! KITTY SNIPER!


----------



## nongreenthumb (Dec 5, 2007)

DOT5262 said:


> i bet your not even asian


Is this even relevant DOT5262, this is someones journal there is no need to be offensive, consider this a verbal warning!!!


----------



## asiankatie (Dec 5, 2007)

CALIGROWN said:


> *GO NORTHERN CALI!!!!!!!! DO YOUR THANG*


wewt! and btw SACRAMENTO RULES! ^_________^

East Sac fo shodo!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Dec 5, 2007)

YES MAM....DOING MY THING ON HERE CHECK OUT MY CLOSET GROW OP...

YouTube - GROW ROOM DAY 45 HPS...WILL UPDATE..........


----------



## CALIGROWN (Dec 5, 2007)

Actually I Have A Newer One I Will Post Shortly Lots Of Buds Now..


----------



## nowstopwhining (Dec 5, 2007)

iblazethatkush said:


> Yo that's scary, You let those balls get pretty big. I think they were still too small to produce pollen, but did you see any yellowish powder on any of the leaves or coming out of the balls? Also, the big one didn't look hermie in the one picture. Put up some more, close-up pics and we'll let you know.


I agree, and id also like to add that hermies usually dont show themselves until a little later on in flowering. Atleast thats how stress induced hermies usually come about. 

Oh and iblaze....I like the avatar I have a whole aquateen rib piece tattoo.

Its the mooninites spaceship with the moonites hanging out of it (Err is giving the finger) up by my armpit and I have about a dozen characters from aquateen being beamed up into the ship(of course shake, meatwad, and frylock)....its really cool but I wont get a picture on here due to my criminal record


----------



## DOT5262 (Dec 5, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> Is this even relevant DOT5262, this is someones journal there is no need to be offensive, consider this a verbal warning!!!


are you fucking kidding ? i was joking around dumbass it was 2 am and for some reason this thread is on my subscribed list... i must have posted here once


----------



## iblazethatkush (Dec 5, 2007)

nowstopwhining said:


> Oh and iblaze....I like the avatar I have a whole aquateen rib piece tattoo.
> 
> Its the mooninites spaceship with the moonites hanging out of it (Err is giving the finger) up by my armpit and I have about a dozen characters from aquateen being beamed up into the ship(of course shake, meatwad, and frylock)....its really cool but I wont get a picture on here due to my criminal record


Haha that's tight as hell. I wish I could see it. The Mooninites are my favorite.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Dec 5, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> wewt! and btw SACRAMENTO RULES! ^_________^
> 
> East Sac fo shodo!


You guys are from Sacramento too? It's a small world, I guess.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Dec 5, 2007)

YouTube - GROOW ROOM DAY 60 WILL UPDATE............

HERE IS WHAT THEY LOOK LIKE NOW...

THE ONE ON THE RIGHT IS THAI-TANIC PURE SATIVA, MIDDLE ONE IS WHITE SHARK AND THE FAR RIGHT IS KUSH


----------



## asiankatie (Dec 7, 2007)

iblazethatkush said:


> You guys are from Sacramento too? It's a small world, I guess.


Oh I'm not from Sacramento, but I'm up there a lot. It's where my boyfriend's family is.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Dec 7, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> Oh I'm not from Sacramento, but I'm up there a lot. It's where my boyfriend's family is.


why was browndirt such a jerk to you? He wasnt very nice to me either.....


----------



## asiankatie (Dec 7, 2007)

Sidenote: in ratings on my journal someone said "she's nice but not THAT nice" lolololol.

Anyway, Here's an update on my gURRRLLLZ.

The first two are of the Big Plant, "survivor", whatever you wanna call it. Since there's only two.. we'll call the big one from now on... Helga... and the little one... uhm.... thumbelina. LOL.

There are just 2 of the "buds".. they all kinda look the same.



Here's a picture of Thumbelina. This is the only bud, since I didn't top it n stuff.... But its okay I think i'll at least get a little bit.


I wonder what DAY this is on my plants? when You estimate days, do you usually go from seed? or from sprout?


----------



## asiankatie (Dec 7, 2007)

nowstopwhining said:


> why was browndirt such a jerk to you? He wasnt very nice to me either.....


wait who? Im confused


----------



## Gygax1974 (Dec 7, 2007)

Nice names, are you getting excited? Good luck with everything. If you don't mind me asking what all is going into your res. during flower, I read the thread but it's long. I'm curious to see what you use along with the FN nutes. Thanks Katie


----------



## nowstopwhining (Dec 7, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> Sidenote: in ratings on my journal someone said "she's nice but not THAT nice" lolololol.
> 
> Anyway, Here's an update on my gURRRLLLZ.
> 
> ...


Looookin good!


----------



## asiankatie (Dec 7, 2007)

Gygax1974 said:


> Nice names, are you getting excited? Good luck with everything. If you don't mind me asking what all is going into your res. during flower, I read the thread but it's long. I'm curious to see what you use along with the FN nutes. Thanks Katie


AKAKAKAK I LOOOOVE YOUR AVATAR. have i said that before? fucking stoner...

UHM, Im using Flora Nova Bloom, and Kool Bloom (this pink powder). and this "tea" stuff from the hydro store that supposedly for boosting immunities.


----------



## asiankatie (Dec 7, 2007)

Ok if DAYS are estimated for the grow from the day of sprout, this means that HELGA is on day 72 JESUS CHRISTO! Does that seem long to anyone else? methinks it has to be due to those setbacks at the beginning of flowering where there was lockout for like 2 weeks... gosh... I read that the bigbang is like 8 weeks. that's good news.

I guess thats what I get for buying cheap seeds.

We better get some ok bud from this though, it's cost us a lot in setup, energy bills, water etc.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Dec 7, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> wait who? Im confused


browndirtwarrior...the guy with the videos and the crazy voice....did you read the reply to yoru comment? 

He said you single handedly killed his thread and he isnt coming back, what a dramatic asswipe.


----------



## asiankatie (Dec 7, 2007)

nowstopwhining said:


> browndirtwarrior...the guy with the videos and the crazy voice....did you read the reply to yoru comment?
> 
> He said you single handedly killed his thread and he isnt coming back, what a dramatic asswipe.


LOL whatever that guys a fuckin weirdo anyway.... A. with the pitch modulation he sounds like a fuckin perv.

B. In that voice he says pervy ass shit to his plants..

Whatev, Im not too worried about it. I wasn't being dead serious, or CALLING him a pervert. Though, the fact that he's so defensive about it... hmmmmmm ^_^ jk


----------



## asiankatie (Dec 7, 2007)

So the boyfriend decided it would be a good idea to get something down in the closet on top, and a bag fell on the light and cracked a couple leaves off of Helga. I'll post pictures, its nothing TOO bad. but it did knock off a piece with some bud on it  and then some fan leaves. GRRR... Ive now banned him from getting anything in that closet until this grow is over.


----------



## bongspit (Dec 7, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> So the boyfriend decided it would be a good idea to get something down in the closet on top, and a bag fell on the light and cracked a couple leaves off of Helga. I'll post pictures, its nothing TOO bad. but it did knock off a piece with some bud on it  and then some fan leaves. GRRR... Ive now banned him from getting anything in that closet until this grow is over.


sounds like he has an ass whipn coming...lol seriously you can smoke that broken and see what your stuff is going to be...


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Dec 7, 2007)

He Needs His Butt Spanked!!!!!


----------



## Your Grandfather (Dec 7, 2007)

woohooo butt spanking.

"You've been a bad boy - smack" 

"You've been a bad boy - smack" 

"You've been a bad boy - smack"


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Dec 7, 2007)

lol....EXACTLY!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 7, 2007)

wow...just came along...and the Friday night entertainment is starting already?


----------



## Your Grandfather (Dec 7, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> wow...just came along...and the Friday night entertainment is starting already?


Nothing to see here.....move along 


"You've been a bad boy - smack" 

"You've been a bad boy - smack" 

"You've been a bad boy - smack"


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 7, 2007)

hahahahahaha....sure sure YGF....I catch your drift....now I know exactly where I belong...thanks fur nuthin...hahahaha ...... cheers! encore....encore encore ....


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Dec 7, 2007)

Have your kitty cat spank him also...but wait a while back little kitty cat eat a plant or two if I remember. Smile Torture them both!!!


----------



## TheJollyBrother (Dec 8, 2007)

hello, looking good again, just as i didnt seem your question was answered, you count the flowering weeks/days from when it first started flowering, so most plants are btween 7/9 or even 10/11 so anything between 60 days to 80 for full flowering, depending on what you want the high to be like really 
hope that helps


----------



## asiankatie (Dec 9, 2007)

So here's an update, the first two pics are of helga and the 3rd is of thumbelina..


----------



## nongreenthumb (Dec 9, 2007)

Just keep things on track and the history where it needs to be


----------



## Gyp (Dec 9, 2007)

Ngt is like the doctor in total recall. What thread am I in anyway.

Flowers are startin to come in, bet you love seeing progress.


----------



## asiankatie (Dec 9, 2007)

Gyp said:


> Ngt is like the doctor in total recall. What thread am I in anyway.
> 
> Flowers are startin to come in, bet you love seeing progress.


It IS nice to see progress. I am leaving in a couple weeks to go to San Diego from Christmas, I am planning on doing a res change probably next weekend, the week before I leave, that way I can see any changes while Im here... Uhm... Do you think I should do use that flora kleen stuff every time between res changes now?

Perhaps I should go get more of that TEA stuff from the hydrostore. that seemed to do my plants pretty well


----------



## termite (Dec 10, 2007)

Merry Christmas


----------



## asiankatie (Dec 11, 2007)

So uhm my ppm is at 1136 Does that seem high to anyone else?


----------



## nowstopwhining (Dec 11, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> So uhm my ppm is at 1136 Does that seem high to anyone else?



isnt the highest you would possibly wanna go about 1200 ppm? If so your close to it 

Oh and katie check out my new pics


----------



## asiankatie (Dec 11, 2007)

nowstopwhining said:


> isnt the highest you would possibly wanna go about 1200 ppm? If so your close to it
> 
> Oh and katie check out my new pics


So does that mean im due for a water change?

I was gonna do one a few days before I take off for San Diego.. prolly on Saturday? do you think it can wait??

I saw them, i just have yet to comment those are some tasty look buds man, @[email protected] i hope mine look half as nice


----------



## nowstopwhining (Dec 11, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> So does that mean im due for a water change?
> 
> I was gonna do one a few days before I take off for San Diego.. prolly on Saturday? do you think it can wait??
> 
> I saw them, i just have yet to comment those are some tasty look buds man, @[email protected] i hope mine look half as nice


Thanks, and hope yours look AS nice.

Im sure when its all said and done yours will dont worry.

You know im no hydro pman...wait for more replies 

But I am pretty sure 1200ppm is about the highest you will ever want to let it get.

hahaha your too cool of a person...I wanna smoke a bowl with you and hang out.


----------



## bongspit (Dec 11, 2007)

I have been running about 1400 +/- and I have ever changed my water one time during my entire grow...
here is pic of one of my buds...


----------



## kayasgarden (Dec 11, 2007)

things are looking good, would you recomend this setup or would you do it diffrent next time. looks like an interesting way to grow, im interested to see the end product great job so far!!!


----------



## asiankatie (Dec 11, 2007)

kayasgarden said:


> things are looking good, would you recomend this setup or would you do it diffrent next time. looks like an interesting way to grow, im interested to see the end product great job so far!!!


 Next grow I'm doing NGT's Rockwool grow!


----------



## asiankatie (Dec 11, 2007)

bongspit said:


> I have been running about 1400 +/- and I have ever changed my water one time during my entire grow...
> here is pic of one of my buds...


you serious? not even when you switched to flower -_-


----------



## iblazethatkush (Dec 11, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> Next grow I'm doing NGT's Rockwool grow!


Go soil baby it's the only way to go. You can't beat mother nature, so why try?


----------



## iblazethatkush (Dec 11, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> So does that mean im due for a water change?
> 
> I was gonna do one a few days before I take off for San Diego.. prolly on Saturday? do you think it can wait??


Yeah it can wait, as long as, you make sure you do it b4 you leave lol.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Dec 11, 2007)

looks tight.............................


----------



## bongspit (Dec 12, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> you serious? not even when you switched to flower -_-


when I switched to flower is the only time I have changed the water...


----------



## asiankatie (Dec 12, 2007)

bongspit said:


> when I switched to flower is the only time I have changed the water...


Dang that's craziness


----------



## widowman64 (Dec 12, 2007)

bongspit said:


> when I switched to flower is the only time I have changed the water...


 



did you start with clones???


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 12, 2007)

nice looking


----------



## bongspit (Dec 12, 2007)

widowman64 said:


> did you start with clones???


seed, bc kush...started with 11 seeds 9 cracked and they were all female and 2 were runts...


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 12, 2007)

good for you. do you still have the runts


----------



## widowman64 (Dec 12, 2007)

wow good results without changin the water


----------



## bongspit (Dec 12, 2007)

bwinn27 said:


> good for you. do you still have the runts


just one...it's trying real hard to flower right along with the big girls...


----------



## Heruk (Dec 13, 2007)

Ive been watching this journal for a minute
not to long but I am glad to see your progress
I am using a bubble system with Flora Nova and Floralicious plus by gen hydro so it wil be interesting to compare our yeilds
Cant wait to see how yours turn out


----------



## asiankatie (Dec 13, 2007)

Heruk said:


> Ive been watching this journal for a minute
> not to long but I am glad to see your progress
> I am using a bubble system with Flora Nova and Floralicious plus by gen hydro so it wil be interesting to compare our yeilds
> Cant wait to see how yours turn out


OOOh very similar I will be interested to check out yours as well. Thanks for stopping by ^_-


----------



## termite (Dec 14, 2007)

your plants lack mass cheap seeds are not the reason hydro water is the reason change water at least every 2 weeks by the way i have extra green house seeds (w Rhino ) also have Ace Seeds Asian Express care to do any trading K ?


----------



## kayasgarden (Dec 14, 2007)

how many days have you been flowering? It may be worth changing the water now to see if you have any changes before you leave? Just a thought


----------



## Heruk (Dec 14, 2007)

I started a Journal
Stop by if you have time
o yea how do you use more than 2 lines in your sig? the sys will only let me use 1 line
and also how do you insert pics directly into the post and not as attachments?
hmm 
not much to do with your grow I know but just thought id ask


----------



## asiankatie (Dec 14, 2007)

im gonna change in the morning 

should i run the flora kleen for an hour or so then do the full nute water change? or just go straight into new nutes n water


----------



## Heruk (Dec 14, 2007)

wow 28,794 views!
f ing amazing



asiankatie said:


> I'm gonna change in the morning
> 
> should i run the flora kleen for an hour or so then do the full nute water change? or just go straight into new nutes n water


how long has it been since you did a nute change?

*Imvho* I would only do a full nute change If there was a problem. 
From my experience with my garden, bonsai, orchids, fish, and everything else i have that depends on water, doing a complete water change can be stressing. 
I know that it is recommended in hydroponics but I would be scared to loose some beneficial bacteria that has developed.
I would usually change like 3/4 or so. 
Unless there is some kind of prob, like disease or suin, then Id use the flora clean and a full change. 
But hey, I'm no GYP 
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## termite (Dec 15, 2007)

I do have to say you have eyes of an FBI agent


----------



## Heruk (Dec 15, 2007)

what you trying to recruit me or something
no thanks
I don't fuck wit corrupt government agencies


----------



## termite (Dec 16, 2007)

my fault it was directed to kaitie


----------



## asiankatie (Dec 16, 2007)

termite said:


> my fault it was directed to kaitie


lol what the hell.

On the another note: regarding my plants

They smell like sausage. :\ dunno what I think about that


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 16, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> lol what the hell.
> 
> On the another note: regarding my plants
> 
> They smell like sausage. :\ dunno what I think about that


ok thats wierd wonder if they will tast like it too lol good luck


----------



## Gygax1974 (Dec 16, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> lol what the hell.
> 
> On the another note: regarding my plants
> 
> They smell like sausage. :\ dunno what I think about that


I guess its good if you like sausage? Do you? I would get a bit weirded out to if i read that in a strain description

"it has the scent of sausage"

Would you need odor control? Or would it just seem that you were making breakfast 24/7?


----------



## asiankatie (Dec 16, 2007)

Heruk said:


> wow 28,794 views!
> f ing amazing
> 
> 
> ...


Uhm... About 2 weeks i think, id have to check, i actually didnt get around to doing it last night I have my last 2 finals mon and tues, so ive been studying like crazy. You don't think I should do a full change? hmmm. well i havent done it yet. so we'll see


----------



## asiankatie (Dec 16, 2007)

Gygax1974 said:


> I guess its good if you like sausage? Do you? I would get a bit weirded out to if i read that in a strain description
> 
> "it has the scent of sausage"
> 
> Would you need odor control? Or would it just seem that you were making breakfast 24/7?


LOLOLOL! oh my god. breakfast. it only smells like it when you touch the plant and then smell your hand.


----------



## aleester (Dec 16, 2007)

thats so wierd! i had a white widow drying in my closet recently and for like 2-3 days it smelled like barbeque sauce. So damn wierd. Fortuntaetly it went away after I began to cure it, and smells like herb now


----------



## Heruk (Dec 16, 2007)

termite said:


> my fault it was directed to kaitie


o
then i point this at myself .


----------



## Gygax1974 (Dec 16, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> LOLOLOL! oh my god. breakfast. it only smells like it when you touch the plant and then smell your hand.


Sausage hands...ewwww. Just messing with you, plants are looking good. Is it as much fun as you thought it would be? You're also the one doing Big Bang next, correct? I want to try that soon, it'll be cool to see what that turns out like. Getting ahead of myself here, do you find yourself doing the same? Thinking ahead to the next grow, if so you might just have the bug you know the growers bug...it never goes away. This is when the pics get fun too, buds and what not.


----------



## Gygax1974 (Dec 16, 2007)

aleester said:


> thats so wierd! i had a white widow drying in my closet recently and for like 2-3 days it smelled like barbeque sauce. So damn wierd. Fortuntaetly it went away after I began to cure it, and smells like herb now


LOL, never heard of that one either...I had a plant once that smelled like a new football, you know that raw hide smell? It was a crappy plant anyways but it was a weird smell. You two should cross those plants start a BBQ Sausage strain


----------



## nowstopwhining (Dec 16, 2007)

ok as far as the funny smells go...ive had girls that smelled like nasty cat piss, hay, and rotting fruit. 

They turn out good but that smell usually slightly carries on to the end product.

But for the most part my girls either smell citrusy, fruity, or skunky. (or a combo of the different scents)


----------



## asiankatie (Dec 16, 2007)

ASIDE from the Sausage.... Does anyone think I should do the flora kleen for an hour before changing the nutes.


----------



## Gygax1974 (Dec 16, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> ASIDE from the Sausage.... Does anyone think I should do the flora kleen for an hour before changing the nutes.


sure it can't hurt, you can use it every change if you want. I use Clearex instead it says 20 minutes, as long as the Flora says an hour is good you can't hurt anything


----------



## asiankatie (Dec 16, 2007)

yeah it says an hour.

Im running it right now.

I figured out what the tea stuff that i got for immunity is called if anyone cares, humtea.

^^picked up some of that too.

ALRIGHT well ill post pictures after im done with the actual water change.


----------



## Heruk (Dec 16, 2007)

i actually spoke to a tech at general hydroponics
called the 800 number on the site
he said that you could run it safely for 2 days to disolve all salts and stuff
but whatever if the bottle says an hour im sure that would be fine


----------



## kayasgarden (Dec 17, 2007)

look foward to seeing the pics, very informative grow! Keep thinkin about trying this method but im still just learning soil, i may stick to that.


----------



## Heruk (Dec 17, 2007)

yea yea
pics


----------



## IggyZag (Dec 19, 2007)

Wheres the pics of the beauties katie?


----------



## asiankatie (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh man! Ive been so busy with finals! I haven't had a chance to take any I will take some when I get home. Im at a friends house right now. 

^_______^

Oh yeah some of the little colas are getting little ball looking things in them, but theirs hairs fat hairs coming out of them ::shrug::


----------



## IggyZag (Dec 19, 2007)

Right on Right on, I understand the whole final thing..Thing's get stressfull, but atleast you know how well they are doing considering your there mommy


----------



## Jash1297 (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm excited to see pics!


----------



## nowstopwhining (Dec 21, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> Oh man! Ive been so busy with finals! I haven't had a chance to take any I will take some when I get home. Im at a friends house right now.
> 
> ^_______^
> 
> Oh yeah some of the little colas are getting little ball looking things in them, but theirs hairs fat hairs coming out of them ::shrug::


If hairs are coming out of the ball looking things then those are calyxes, normal for a girl.


----------



## Heruk (Dec 21, 2007)

arnt they calyxs weather or not they are female?


----------



## Heruk (Dec 21, 2007)

hey man if you licked that thing i aint smokin with ya


----------



## termite (Dec 21, 2007)

hey katie hows them trees doing any pics


----------



## kayasgarden (Dec 24, 2007)

merry christmas!!!!!


----------



## nowstopwhining (Dec 24, 2007)

Heruk said:


> arnt they calyxs weather or not they are female?


No females create clusters of calyxes which form your buds. Males produce little blooming flowers which release pollen. 

I want pictures...


----------



## Heruk (Dec 25, 2007)

.......


----------



## jsgrwn (Dec 25, 2007)

nice thick stock on that phatty plant, looking good asiankatie. bet you get some big buds from this grow...so do you live up hwy 80, 50 or i-5 from sac...a lot of weed in cali, it seems like 1 out of 5 people grow in this state. late


----------



## nowstopwhining (Dec 25, 2007)

Heruk said:


> .......


Are you rolling your eyes at me?


----------



## lowerlevel (Dec 29, 2007)

bump for results?


----------



## bongspit (Dec 29, 2007)

where is katie?


----------



## asiankatie (Dec 30, 2007)

Sorry I just got back and have been cleaning. there's giant balls on my plant :\ Ive been picking them off. grrrrr


----------



## iblazethatkush (Dec 30, 2007)

Uh oh, Hermie? Sorry to hear that, that's shitty...Were there a lot or just a few?


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Dec 30, 2007)

I hate surprises....sorry to hear Katie


----------



## Gyp (Dec 31, 2007)

Plucking balls off, and then?


----------



## Heruk (Dec 31, 2007)

damn that sux
I can guess how discouraging that may have been
you were probably missing it too
o well
you have the equip and the know how at least
i guess next time you could start with more plants 
so that you end up with something reasonable after it all
hope you dint give up 




nowstopwhining said:


> Are you rolling your eyes at me?


lol
no
i sent my faces to roll they're eyes at you
got a problem?

jk
whatever


----------



## tempelton27 (Dec 31, 2007)

aww im sorry to hear about the hermies. im about to harvest in like a week. ill hit you up and blaze a tester bag and maybe check out how your op is going.i should have your light by then also. by the way i hate to ask cuz im pretty sure the info is on this thread but im kinda lazy so how far into flower are you now?


----------



## heavenlysmoke (Dec 31, 2007)

why do people keep saying her lights too close?you can comfortably have a 400watt light 8inches above ya plants!mine is and they love it!put ya light too high and they'll stretch!anyway shame you got a hermie.


----------



## termite (Dec 31, 2007)

there called Nuts as in pollen welcom back if its really you on the avatar im in love with you?, your grow ?


----------



## lowerlevel (Dec 31, 2007)

termite said:


> there called Nuts as in pollen welcom back if its really you on the avatar im in love with you?, your grow ?


 
lol, i beleave shes taken...leave the girl alone


----------



## 14pimp (Jan 3, 2008)

no updates kate?


----------



## aleester (Jan 4, 2008)

Damn, 1/2 the people in here seem more interested in Katie than her grow op. Quit stalkin her, she'll post when she feels like it!


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 4, 2008)

you are jelouse, we miss kate she had a neat set up and nice plants. I had some hermie action to kate dont give up she is probably busy but we like to show love around here, thats all


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jan 4, 2008)

I cant believe shes a hermie!


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 4, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> I cant believe shes a hermie!


lol hahhahaaaaaaaa where have you been nsw


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jan 5, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> lol hahhahaaaaaaaa where have you been nsw


I was mad at skunk so I was hanging out elsewhere to prevent myself from completely losing my cool.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jan 5, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> you are jelouse, we miss kate she had a neat set up and nice plants. I had some hermie action to kate dont give up she is probably busy but we like to show love around here, thats all


damn more hermies....this site is turning into tranny heaven


----------



## aleester (Jan 5, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> you are jelouse, we miss kate she had a neat set up and nice plants. I had some hermie action to kate dont give up she is probably busy but we like to show love around here, thats all


youre right i am jealous! lol. 
And on a side note, in my experience i've also had a couple hermies myself.... ive found that if you catch them at an early enough time, and cut off the ENTIRE branch each hermie is on, you can save your plant, and it can still grow into beautiful sensimilla. In fact, when I cut out the hermies, the trimming actually diverted the energy and resources to the top cola it seems, and i actually ended up getting a significantly bigger and chunkier top cola bud than the rest of the plants in that grow run. so don't lose hope.


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 5, 2008)

I think were overdue here for an update on the sausage plants.


----------



## jbreeze (Jan 5, 2008)

robbie82 said:


> I think were overdue here for an update on the sausage plants.


i agree..lol sausage plants, she should patent that as a new strain. "The original breakfast smoke"


----------



## asiankatie (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok im back from all my vacationing.

Uhg these fucking plants are taking for everrrrrrr...... Im tempted to pull them and plant the fem big bang I got. grrr.. Oh well Ill wait it out.

So Ive been pulling what I thought were balls... which very well could still be but now am worried because I think they might have been catalyx. errrrrr

Ill post pictures in a little bit once I have some breakfast. the smell of sausage.. is making me hungry >_<


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 6, 2008)

sweet hope you had fun getting away and the wait for plants to be finished is so bitter sweet


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Jan 6, 2008)

Hang in there asiankatie, they will come around girl!


----------



## hazeyindahead (Jan 6, 2008)

yes, pictures of your babies could save you a lot of grief


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 6, 2008)

lol.....jk. Do wanna see em though.


----------



## jcommerce (Jan 6, 2008)

asiankatie said:


> So Ive been pulling what I thought were balls... which very well could still be but now am worried because I think they might have been catalyx. errrrrr


Money says they're calyxs.


----------



## XSiL3nTX (Jan 7, 2008)

lets see pics of them!


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 7, 2008)

did you forget about the pics we wanna see!!!!


----------



## termite (Jan 7, 2008)

start them i can hardly wait till they start growing i think ill get this strain called the (Wreck) a pure TW gene only thing its IBL still pure Arcata


----------



## asiankatie (Jan 8, 2008)

IM SCARED TO POST PICTURES! you guys are gonna yell at me.. for ripping off the catalyxs


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Jan 8, 2008)

We won't yell at you...


----------



## Heruk (Jan 8, 2008)

Dont worry ill beat em up if they do


----------



## Gyp (Jan 8, 2008)

We've been waiting ever so patiently, kinda.


----------



## jcommerce (Jan 8, 2008)

asiankatie said:


> IM SCARED TO POST PICTURES! you guys are gonna yell at me.. for ripping off the catalyxs


Have they been growing back/filling in? C'mon, everyone will be nice. I think everyone on here has made a boneheaded move once or twice in their grows.


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 8, 2008)

Dear Kate,
we promise we will ot be mad at you if you post pics and you have been pinching the wrong shit. Do they ever open up and put out yellow pollen? Either way just stop doing it and they will recover if they are balls and you dont show us your grow will have a bunch of seeds? I hope we get some pics soon!
Love
Kaya
p.s. im just a little offended you think we are so mean


----------



## jcommerce (Jan 8, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> p.s. im just a little offended you think we are so mean


Who you kiddin Kaya? We're all a bunch of pricks and assholes!


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 8, 2008)

i like the finger one thats cute, how could we be mean to cute little asiankate


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Jan 9, 2008)

come on asiankate, gotta let us get our eyes on them, that's how WE ALL LEARN is from each other's mistakes as well as the tricks that help our treats!

Don't wanna say you 'owe' it to us.............but you OWE us that!! dontcha think?

high people aren't very mean, alkies are usually more beligerant.


----------



## termite (Jan 9, 2008)

stay strong katie like the buds that you will be growing dont fear nothing fear is not an option grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## 14pimp (Jan 12, 2008)

wow the let down its like going to the toilet to poop and all i can do is fart.


----------



## asiankatie (Jan 12, 2008)

OK! Here we go. Sorry this is so long overdue...

I sure hope these aren't balls


----------



## asiankatie (Jan 12, 2008)

jcommerce said:


> Have they been growing back/filling in? C'mon, everyone will be nice. I think everyone on here has made a boneheaded move once or twice in their grows.


No theyre coming back and as you can see theres nothing coming out of them just hairs..


----------



## Anghellic (Jan 12, 2008)

We really need pictured that are in focus to be able to tell you anything 100%.


Try and use the "Macro" setting on your camera.


----------



## Heruk (Jan 12, 2008)

Sup AK
WE MISSED YOU! 
a couple pics look like female
but we need more focus
i think if you put a dark object behind the plant, the camera may focus on it better
you may also need to cover the light for a sec


----------



## asiankatie (Jan 12, 2008)

Heruk said:


> Sup AK
> 
> you may also need to cover the light for a sec


Grrrrr... Better??


----------



## bongspit (Jan 12, 2008)

the last pic is german hermie...


----------



## Anghellic (Jan 12, 2008)

We Really need the center to be in focus. 


Noone can tell you anything 100% untill we can really see what were looking at. Dont use flash and get the camera closer with Macro settings. Just try it a few times.


----------



## Heruk (Jan 12, 2008)

> asiankatieQuote:
> Originally Posted by *Heruk*
> _Sup AK
> 
> ...


Kinda 


> AnghellicWe Really need the center to be in focus.
> 
> 
> Noone can tell you anything 100% untill we can really see what were looking at. Dont use flash and get the camera closer with Macro settings. Just try it a few times.


yea what he said 



> bongspitthe last pic is german hermie...


LMAO


----------



## termite (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice Friggen ride Buds look like bubs frisco bound man thats nice Beamerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr make some minor adjustments on your hydro next time youll be OK keep growing stay medicated 420


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 12, 2008)

termite you say some weird shit!!!!!!!!


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 12, 2008)

sorry kate im not sure what to say? they look small though whats up?


----------



## tempelton27 (Jan 13, 2008)

if the balls have hairs coming out of them do not pick it off


----------



## lowerlevel (Jan 13, 2008)

its been well over three months, are those old pics.. the flowering just seems way behind.. maybe its too hot or something Katie? any advice on whats going on with cinderella


----------



## asiankatie (Jan 13, 2008)

yeah i have no fucking clue other than up until like a week and a half ago i was picking off the balls... 

its not hot in there its like 76?


----------



## Heruk (Jan 13, 2008)

is that your car?


----------



## asiankatie (Jan 13, 2008)

Better??????


----------



## asiankatie (Jan 13, 2008)

Heruk said:


> is that your car?


what car??


----------



## Heruk (Jan 13, 2008)

some white benz you posted earlier
the one BS called a german hermie

sorry princess
they do look like hermaphrodites


----------



## Heruk (Jan 13, 2008)

some people would say start over
but i say if you have the patience to pick off balls 
you could at least end up with some buds
some say to cut off the herm branches and leave the ones that show only female traits


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jan 13, 2008)

Those are not balls in those photographs THOSE ARE SEEDS!

I dont see any male flowers in those pictures only little seeded buds. Buuuut there must be male floweres somewhere otherwise you wouldnt have seeded girlies.

Finish those girls out until the seeds look nice and ripe then plant the seeds, and smoke whatever bud you get. 

Im sorry, that sucks 



That is an OPENED male flower right there...it already released its pollen. Its the only one I could find in any of those pictures.


----------



## Heruk (Jan 13, 2008)

great!


----------



## asiankatie (Jan 13, 2008)

Open Male Flowers OH NOES!

oh well i guess ill just wait it out..

then plant my new fem seedz... its a first run.. so i kinda want to see it through.

^^about the car. i didnt even realize i posted that i think it was supposed to be another plant picture. how do i get rid of that?

that USED to be my car. the top rolled down ^_^ it was sweet. whoever called it a beamer... its a benz yo.

2007 slk 280

it was my company car lol


----------



## asiankatie (Jan 13, 2008)

The seeds arent going to hurt are they i can just pick them out after harvest right?


----------



## termite (Jan 13, 2008)

You said befor that them were cheep seeds thats looks like a good strain of Armageddon have you ever heard of that strain look it up sometime. It was i about the car (Benz) correct I have an electric scooter yes just pick the seeds out the pot will still be good for cooking you still get high though if you rollitup.org


----------



## Heruk (Jan 13, 2008)

you got fem seeds?
what kind?


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jan 13, 2008)

asiankatie said:


> The seeds arent going to hurt are they i can just pick them out after harvest right?


 Yep just pick them out whenever your done harvesting and drying


----------



## asiankatie (Jan 14, 2008)

Heruk said:


> you got fem seeds?
> what kind?


GreenHouse Original Packaging Big bang, 5 of them ^_____^ Im excited


----------



## asiankatie (Jan 14, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Yep just pick them out whenever your done harvesting and drying


alright sounds okay ^__-


----------



## asiankatie (Jan 14, 2008)

ANY thoughts as to why they are taking so long? im doing regular waterchanges. where in I am due for another...

I think i should have done this earlier, but better late than never.. i need to add mylar


----------



## Heruk (Jan 14, 2008)

wow
green house bigbang fems
thats going to be nice
Im waiting on some green house femd cheese
but i dont think i will start it until after summer
i want to xbreed my lowryder 2s with my lowAK47xblueberry first
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/40641-heruks-lowryder-2-low-ak47.html#post453731

you must be loosing patience 
or maybe your not
either way your strong
those plants look sativa dominant
which im sure you know takes longer to flower
but its going to be well worth the wait for you
think so?
my first grow is mostly sativa dominant bagseed
tall plants
they were more fun under the mh
the mh brings out so much of theyre colors
all the individual characters
i could open my row room and it would be like a little private display of beautyful greens
i am almost tempted to finish the rest of my flowering under the metal halide conversion bulb
to see the puffy pistles
but i dont have as much flowers as you anyway
maybe ill find a new appreciation for them under the hps when they show more flowers
?


----------



## Heruk (Jan 14, 2008)

i need too
lol
look https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/40641-heruks-lowryder-2-low-ak47.html#post453731

ive been trying to find this cheap mylar sbustitute
https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=article&id=40https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=article&id=40


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jan 14, 2008)

asiankatie said:


> ANY thoughts as to why they are taking so long? im doing regular waterchanges. where in I am due for another...
> 
> I think i should have done this earlier, but better late than never.. i need to add mylar


Since they are seeded they will take extra long....Stress also makes growth/flowering slower. Probably a combo of both factors. Oh well your learning alot and your next grow will be smoother and more productive im sure.


----------



## asiankatie (Jan 14, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Since they are seeded they will take extra long....Stress also makes growth/flowering slower. Probably a combo of both factors. Oh well your learning alot and your next grow will be smoother and more productive im sure.


are you seriouS? is that why theyre taking so long? uhg. what a waste of power. -_-... I am getting antsy i wanna rip em those fucking bitches! do you think mylar would help or would just be an expensive addition that wouldnt make that much of a difference.


----------



## asiankatie (Jan 14, 2008)

Heruk said:


> those plants look sativa dominant


theyre actually 100% indica


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi Katie


----------



## tckfui (Jan 14, 2008)

I would pick thoes seeds when they look brown, they look almost read, if you dont pick them they will just fall off long before harvest, and than a bad stays a bad, when it can be a good, a few seeds shouldnt effect harvest time much, if at all


----------



## asiankatie (Jan 14, 2008)

robbie82 said:


> Hi Katie


HELLO! How are you?


----------



## asiankatie (Jan 14, 2008)

tckfui said:


> I would pick thoes seeds when they look brown, they look almost read, if you dont pick them they will just fall off long before harvest, and than a bad stays a bad, when it can be a good, a few seeds shouldnt effect harvest time much, if at all


Pick them off you say... hmmm


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 14, 2008)

Im ok, how are you?.....how are my sausages?


----------



## tckfui (Jan 14, 2008)

asiankatie said:


> Pick them off you say... hmmm


yes they will be ripe long beofre the buds. otherwise their just going to fall off on their own in a week or so, and than that just sucks , the seed should be a good one


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jan 14, 2008)

tckfui said:


> yes they will be ripe long beofre the buds. otherwise their just going to fall off on their own in a week or so, and than that just sucks , the seed should be a good one


They dont look quite ready to me...maybe another week.

If you notice in the pictures most of them look pretty pale or light. 

Katie they will be ready when they get nice and brown and have some spotting or striping on them.


----------



## Heruk (Jan 14, 2008)

100% indeca
o
look like sativas to me


----------



## tckfui (Jan 14, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> They dont look quite ready to me...maybe another week.
> 
> If you notice in the pictures most of them look pretty pale or light.
> 
> Katie they will be ready when they get nice and brown and have some spotting or striping on them.


yea looks like about a week, amybe two tops


----------



## asiankatie (Jan 14, 2008)

How much longer you think till i can whack these? ^_^ another month? EPK. the BF is getting impatient but little does he know, even though i told him we could discuss the 2nd grow. 

Ive already got it planned ^_-


----------



## asiankatie (Jan 23, 2008)

Okay so I am WAY behind on doing a water change, but Im doing it as I type so.. yeah right now they are on a 2hr cycle with flora kleen. then I have their new nutes and water all set up and ready to transfer.

anyone know at what point you run the plants on just water? i know thats done at some point toward the end.

anyway, they got a little fried on the ends because of the long interval between changing the water, oops. but i think it should recover itself, i threw some humtea in there... + the floranova bloom + koolbloom.

I dont know I just want these to be done.. fricken seeds. -_- making it take FOREVER. but as you can see i think theyve grown a little. :\

heres a few pics from inbetween me changing the buckets..





Anyone have a guesstamate on how much longer?


----------



## bongspit (Jan 23, 2008)

long time no see...do the last 2 weeks on plain water...they look good...you have done well..


----------



## asiankatie (Jan 23, 2008)

bongspit said:


> long time no see...do the last 2 weeks on plain water...they look good...you have done well..


pfft thanks. they look like poo. its so rediculous that its been 4 months and they look like THAT. ehk.


----------



## clown (Jan 24, 2008)

maseo111 said:


> Chlorine, yeah, course a big no no, but plants do need calcium and magnesium and other dissolved solids that RO water does not have. You could always just use a hard-water Micro nutrient that deals with the situation as long as your ppm isn't above like 300 or something.....
> And an RO machine is expensive,
> and water is expensive,
> and nutrients you have to add to RO water are expensive,
> ...


i forgot where i read it, must be on some other site,
there's a guy who's been growing for 30 something years
uses mr.clean spotless car was filter and water is as good as ro water.
so being cheap ($26) it does the same job as po machine.


----------



## asiankatie (Jan 24, 2008)

clown said:


> i forgot where i read it, must be on some other site,
> there's a guy who's been growing for 30 something years
> uses mr.clean spotless car was filter and water is as good as ro water.
> so being cheap ($26) it does the same job as po machine.


Mr. clean huh? interestinggggggggg


----------



## clown (Jan 24, 2008)

asiankatie said:


> Mr. clean huh? interestinggggggggg


ok, i found it!!!
here you go - International Cannagraphic Magazine Forums - DIY Reverse Osmosis - For Scale Grower - Cheap, Portable, & Effective
and i've read a few of that guy's treads,
very educational, you can learn a lot from him!


----------



## clown (Jan 24, 2008)

bongspit said:


> no...he just keeps track of the ppm and ph and does not flush until 2 weeks before harvest. his last grow the colas were so big he had to tie them up so they would not fall over.


what about changing the nutes?
i heard it shoulb like 25-5-5 in the beginning.
20-20-20 veg
and 5-5-25 blooming???
what kinda npk ratio he's using?


----------



## termite (Jan 27, 2008)

Bud's were are they at asia ? have any pics that we all can see ? Please how long has it been now ? i know they have to be bigger than that


----------



## asiankatie (Jan 28, 2008)

termite said:


> Bud's were are they at asia ? have any pics that we all can see ? Please how long has it been now ? i know they have to be bigger than that


They really aren't I havent the slightest idea whats going on why they don't grow AHG! its been like fucking 4 MONTHS!


----------



## bongspit (Jan 28, 2008)

hey katie...we started ours about the same time and i have already chopped and cured mine...I am not giving you a hard time...but...you should be done... how about some pics that show your whole plant instead of close ups...


----------



## Anghellic (Jan 28, 2008)

Sorry, but you should chop those and try again, looks like all you have is seeds and hermies.


----------



## termite (Jan 28, 2008)

My buddies over here and i think you should go Fox Farm Oceanforest Soil, here is what i get at three weeks i wish i had the lumnes you have hydro is very tricky for the first timer i only have 100 watts hps


----------



## asiankatie (Jan 29, 2008)

bongspit said:


> hey katie...we started ours about the same time and i have already chopped and cured mine...I am not giving you a hard time...but...you should be done... how about some pics that show your whole plant instead of close ups...


yeah i know


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 29, 2008)

Is it me or are these developing really slow? I am weeks behind but my buds look so much fatter already.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jan 29, 2008)

Yeah unfortunately I have to say youd be better off starting over...Bag seed genetics are diverse and sketchy at best. 

I have definitely scrapped a few flowering bag seed girls that I could tell werent doing shit.

Start those GH seeds and you will be amazed. 

Maybe try one of them in soil...you may like it more.


----------



## asiankatie (Jan 29, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Yeah unfortunately I have to say youd be better off starting over...Bag seed genetics are diverse and sketchy at best.
> 
> I have definitely scrapped a few flowering bag seed girls that I could tell werent doing shit.
> 
> ...


They werent bagseeds! i bought them online.

I know i know should i even flush these? or how do i go about doing this. i can at least get a little something off of them right?

how do i dry?

Im thinking about growing out of rockwool. but i guess i could do one in soil? but it wont be at the same rate as the others huh?


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jan 29, 2008)

asiankatie said:


> They werent bagseeds! i bought them online.
> 
> I know i know should i even flush these? or how do i go about doing this. i can at least get a little something off of them right?
> 
> ...


damn what company was it?


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 29, 2008)

I dont think ur gonna get much from that, remeber it loses its size as it dried. And i just see more glazed leafs then I do bud. Make some hash and move on.......


----------



## asiankatie (Jan 29, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> damn what company was it?


KC brains was the brand.. got it from dr chronic


----------



## asiankatie (Jan 29, 2008)

IM SOOOOOOOOOOOO drunk right now i drank liuke a million sake tinis LOL

lolololol

and i just smoked some weeedies ^____________________^

someone tell me how to fix my oplnats orget rid of the, do i flush fjkdsal;fjdsal;fjkadls;f


too much righnt onow


----------



## ScarletteSky (Jan 29, 2008)

wow. you are seriously crunk......i want sake......


----------



## mondaypurple (Jan 29, 2008)

pomegranate sake...probably my favorite sleep remedy.


----------



## asiankatie (Jan 30, 2008)

asiankatie said:


> IM SOOOOOOOOOOOO drunk right now i drank liuke a million sake tinis LOL
> 
> lolololol
> 
> ...


whoa yikes! wtf? "someone tell me how to fix my WHAT?"

LOL


----------



## asiankatie (Jan 30, 2008)

But uhh seriously... what do i do now? do i need to do a flush first? thats just plain water for how long?


----------



## bongspit (Jan 30, 2008)

asiankatie said:


> But uhh seriously... what do i do now? do i need to do a flush first? thats just plain water for how long?


 2 weeks....


----------



## asiankatie (Jan 30, 2008)

bongspit said:


> 2 weeks....


So just change the water to plain water?

what will happen while this is going on


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jan 30, 2008)

asiankatie said:


> So just change the water to plain water?
> 
> what will happen while this is going on


I thought with hydro you did a super mild nutrient solution for the flush? I could be wrong though...damn you were drunk


----------



## asiankatie (Jan 30, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> I thought with hydro you did a super mild nutrient solution for the flush? I could be wrong though...damn you were drunk


I dunno ill just wait until some more people respond i guess. no real rush since its like tiny lol.

I KNOW! dude i was so smashed lololol


----------



## ScarletteSky (Jan 30, 2008)

Good to see you up and running, instead of wobbling and speaking....craziness. However, I bet you're fun as hell to get crunk with. How are the babies?


----------



## asiankatie (Jan 30, 2008)

ScarletteSky said:


> Good to see you up and running, instead of wobbling and speaking....craziness. However, I bet you're fun as hell to get crunk with. How are the babies?


Yes yes... lol. I woke up with the worst headache on earth!

word! its a shame we're so far 

Do know much about curing?


----------



## ScarletteSky (Jan 30, 2008)

asiankatie said:


> Yes yes... lol. I woke up with the worst headache on earth!
> 
> word! its a shame we're so far
> 
> Do know much about curing?


My b/f got crunk last night he slept till like 5pm today. Curing I don't know much about, just what I have read from threads and grofaqs.....I'm afraid I am not that far in the process. I just started to flower on Monday. ^_^ I can't wait to smoke those fucking nugs.


----------



## Anghellic (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm sorry, but almost 100 pages and you don't know what flushing is??? Did you gather any info before starting this?


----------



## asiankatie (Feb 1, 2008)

Anghellic said:


> I'm sorry, but almost 100 pages and you don't know what flushing is??? Did you gather any info before starting this?


Well considering The small amount i would be getting i dont know....

in reading i read that some people do some people don't..

and on my bottle of florakleen it says to run it with that 3 days before harvest.

DONT BE A DICK!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 1, 2008)

what do u need to know about curing??????????


----------



## asiankatie (Feb 1, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> what do u need to know about curing??????????


HOORAY! A NICE Sacramentian!

Well I dunno, I dunno if it's even worth it to cure these buds, or if i should just make hash? either way i still have to dry them. I think ill just do a flush for like 4-5 days and see what they look like, because they are so small i dont think it will take as long? i dunno though. 

Then to dry them? I pull off the big Fan leaves and just hang them upside down in the dark right? for how long?


----------



## badboybabyface (Feb 1, 2008)

whats up..you dont want to grow out your buds??may as well get all you can get since you got this far..i see a lil nute burn..just a suggestion.but i'd flushem(basically take out the old water and put in fresh water)and let them grow..do that and i bet they'll be fine and youll get a satisfactory yield..of course i got lost in the last couple pages so i dont really know whats goin on but hope i helped..good look..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 1, 2008)

Well it depends on the density of the buds...real dense buds will take longer to dry..I would hang it to dry until the bud is crispy dry....Then put it in mason jars and "burp"(open the lid and let fresh air in) until it is a the desired texture for your needs.....if it gets to moist again after the first night of keeping it in jars then dump it all out and let it dry on a table for a couple hours then put it back in to the jar and continue to burp till its ready.....it will take some time to figure it out perfectly but thats the main structure...and I would cut more then just the fan leaves..I cut most all of the leaf off before I hang it..


----------



## Anghellic (Feb 1, 2008)

Jeaz sorrryyy.


I suppose I live by the quote in my sig, while some don't. If your dropping this kind of $ on something, why would you take the change of fucking it up?

I learned every possible thing i could before starting, and mine ended up fucking great, 0 issues. Later


----------



## termite (Feb 1, 2008)

learn from your mistakes dont put your head in the Alligators mouth twice


----------



## Gygax1974 (Feb 1, 2008)

I would flush, just follow the directions on the FloraKleen. If you don't flush it tastes like crap...honest. Just do what the bottle says and be done with them and start over for the next run.


----------



## tempelton27 (Feb 3, 2008)

i would say start germinating sum of your big bang seedlings and flushing you rez for now with fresh water till the seeds are ready for hydro.then cut and do the swap.


----------



## wafflehouselover (Feb 3, 2008)

Anghellic said:


> I'm sorry, but almost 100 pages and you don't know what flushing is??? Did you gather any info before starting this?



All this is, is only 100 pages of testosterone.


----------



## Gygax1974 (Feb 3, 2008)

wafflehouselover said:


> All this is, is only 100 pages of testosterone.


LOL you think? too true


----------



## EZELL (Feb 4, 2008)

Where Da Budz At?


----------



## asiankatie (Feb 4, 2008)

uhg! fuck you. why does everyone have to make a fucking mockery of my journal.

to those of you who helped me. Thanks, I really appreciate it.

I'll just do what the flora kleen said and then start on my new grow as soon as i can, thank you.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Feb 4, 2008)

asiankatie said:


> uhg! fuck you. why does everyone have to make a fucking mockery of my journal.
> 
> to those of you who helped me. Thanks, I really appreciate it.
> 
> I'll just do what the flora kleen said and then start on my new grow as soon as i can, thank you.


sorry people are dicks 

I dont think they are hating on you though...its the guys they were pointing out....


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 5, 2008)

U would suggest go soil. I have ready many journals, grows, and inquiries in the newbie section. And it looks like its a LOT easier to mess up on a hydro set up than it is on a soil grow. I have made a few mistakes on my plant(s) but have been able to clean the mess sort of speak. And now my one big plant is doing great! I think soil is just easier and allows room for error. 

Just my opinion. If your gonna continue your hydro grow though, good luck!


----------



## Gygax1974 (Feb 5, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> sorry people are dicks
> 
> I dont think they are hating on you though...its the guys they were pointing out....


 yes i was but thats ok i tried to help


----------



## Heruk (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey ak 
ive been sick
just getting back to biz
but while i was sik i let my grows go
my lowryder grow had some males in it
i neglected to remove them thinking "they wont open , ill be done with this fever in 2 days tops"
well after a week of being sick the lowryders and akxblubs polenated each other 
and now they are making seed like your plants
2 of em are still making a little bit of bud though but i feel its a waste of hid
im thinking of switching them to cfls to collect seeds and moving the hids to my other growroom
ill update it sometime this week
i also started school recently
so although ive been taking mad pics i havnt updated my shit
anyway 
im glad to hear you aint quitting
go get em ak


----------



## bongspit (Feb 5, 2008)

I did soil and hydro last time and I'm switching to just dirt this time, simply because of space requirements...hydro takes up more room...
I had a bad grow and I was about to give up until I found RIU...it happens to everyone...I will BET you do better next time...


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Feb 5, 2008)

Hello AK --- I love your journal. Keep up the good work.


----------



## SmokerE (Feb 5, 2008)

EZELL said:


> Where Da Budz At?


 
I heard you had them all!....hook it up Ezell!


----------



## cream8 (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Katie! Im new to this journal and I just spent the last 2 hours reading but I just can through all 100 pages! I have a similar setup to yours and I was wondering if you would answer some questions for me. 

2. How often do you top off your res?
3. When you top off do you use plain water or nutrient water? if you use nutrient water what strength of nutrients do you use when your topping off?
4. How often do you change the water our completely and give new nutes? 
5. What process do you use to change the res? 
6. Did your roots stay white or are they brown? and are they huge and all tangled together? (I had that prob on my first grow)


----------



## krillianred (Feb 13, 2008)

how soon can u harvest male sacs and store them? (soon as in how fast do they mature to hold viable pollen?)

im asking this because im thinking i can keep males in the same room as long as i obsessively castrate them regularly basis. (im willing to bet you guys will say no) 

though, since its my first time, i suppose i wouldnt mind getting a good collection of seeds going for my next grow


----------



## asiankatie (Feb 14, 2008)

uhh anyway,

Im flushing.

Ive pretty much given up on these plants and I might as well hack them but i might be able to get like a couple bowls outta it, lol 

anyway, Im germinating starting tonight my new seeds, ill start a new grow journal.

The kinda weird thing is, after like a month of no growth it actually seems like its starting to grow now, go figure.


----------



## Heruk (Feb 14, 2008)

sup ak
thats crazy
i know you are either pissed or having a very mature attitude about the situation
are you doing soil or hydro next grow?
what nutes do you plan on using?


----------



## asiankatie (Feb 14, 2008)

Heruk said:


> sup ak
> thats crazy
> i know you are either pissed or having a very mature attitude about the situation
> are you doing soil or hydro next grow?
> what nutes do you plan on using?


I started out pissed, but am now sort of.. whatever about the whole thing. 

I dont think soil seems messy. Im deciding between doing it the same way with some slight modifications. or just straight out of rockwool


----------



## nowstopwhining (Feb 14, 2008)

asiankatie said:


> I started out pissed, but am now sort of.. whatever about the whole thing.
> 
> I dont think soil seems messy. Im deciding between doing it the same way with some slight modifications. or just straight out of rockwool


Try a soiless mix...or rockwool yeah


----------



## asiankatie (Feb 14, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Try a soiless mix...or rockwool yeah


Im still a little confused about growing out of rockwool. I dont understand where the roots go.. since its just a block inside of a tray.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Feb 14, 2008)

asiankatie said:


> Im still a little confused about growing out of rockwool. I dont understand where the roots go.. since its just a block inside of a tray.



They grow in the block


----------



## Heruk (Feb 14, 2008)

are you considering putting the rockwool back into your bubbler? there are different types of rock wool
big little the little kind that sticks into the big kind and the tiny little cubes that resemble a soilless mix type app


----------



## Heruk (Feb 14, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> They grow in the block


yea they will make the strong stablizing roots inside of the rockwool and a few just outside of it for support
and then many small roots outside of it


----------



## Heruk (Feb 14, 2008)

mind if i show off in here?


----------



## asiankatie (Feb 14, 2008)

Heruk said:


> are you considering putting the rockwool back into your bubbler? there are different types of rock wool
> big little the little kind that sticks into the big kind and the tiny little cubes that resemble a soilless mix type app


I dunno I was gonna do it in a giant block in a tray i think. I dont really remember NGT told me about this a WHILE ago.

Right now, the grow i have, is sorta in rockwool.

But for the new one its supposed to be like, big rockwool squares right? DOn't they get like algae?


----------



## asiankatie (Feb 14, 2008)

Heruk said:


> mind if i show off in here?


Not really this threads pretty dead now and im now just trying to get an idea of what to do in my next grow.. I wanna do some more research into this rockwool growing before i do it since these seeds are pretty important ^_^


----------



## asiankatie (Feb 14, 2008)

I do have a question though maybe you can help I just started the flush and on the bottle of flora kleen it says i only have to do it for like 2-3 days, is that true? 

and is it supposed to be dark in there? or should i keep the lights on their same cycle. i couldnt seem to find this info in the harvesting section


----------



## Heruk (Feb 14, 2008)

ggimme a few minutes
im gonna check one of my books and tell you


----------



## Heruk (Feb 14, 2008)

check out my shrooms grow
Random stuff
my shroom grow
1st shroom grow 
never really even got an effect from them before although i did take a small amount
I was a crazy child back then anyway so maybe i didnt notice


----------



## asiankatie (Feb 14, 2008)

Heruk said:


> check out my shrooms grow


wtf lol thats so tight!


----------



## asiankatie (Feb 14, 2008)

at first i thought the medium was the mushrooms and i was like why do they look like marshmellows...

uhg im an idiot

Im taking a mushroom cultivation class its weird.


----------



## Heruk (Feb 14, 2008)

well i remember calling the 800 number for general hydroponics and asking about the flora kleen 
he said that yes use it for 48 hours then empty the res rinse well and fill it back up with water
but you can call the 800 number and ask too if you want *1-800-37-HYDRO*

my book says 
1 stop fertilization 7 to ten days before harvest
2 if sprays are used mist heavily to rinse of residues jiggle buds to shake off excess water to prevent bud mold rinse early in morning and let dry before night or in your case light out
3 give 24 hours total darkness before harvest
4 harvest in morning when thc level is at its peak


----------



## Heruk (Feb 14, 2008)

asiankatie said:


> at first i thought the medium was the mushrooms and i was like why do they look like marshmellows...
> 
> uhg im an idiot
> 
> Im taking a mushroom cultivation class its weird.


a mushroom cultivation class?
tight!
where at?
Im working on my chemical dependancy couselor's certificate
lol
isnt that a contrdiction?
lol
anyway i have to go
i will tty tommorow 
o btw 
happy v day
I think your cute and cool


----------



## asiankatie (Feb 14, 2008)

Heruk said:


> a mushroom cultivation class?
> tight!
> where at?
> Im working on my chemical dependancy couselor's certificate
> ...


At the Community College. it's pretty sweet. but mushroom enthusiasts are fucking WEIRDOS

haha thats funny that you should be working on that, i think that MAY just be a contradiction lol.

OKAY! Aww thank you ^_^


----------



## asiankatie (Feb 14, 2008)

Heruk said:


> well i remember calling the 800 number for general hydroponics and asking about the flora kleen
> he said that yes use it for 48 hours then empty the res rinse well and fill it back up with water
> but you can call the 800 number and ask too if you want *1-800-37-HYDRO*
> 
> ...


Well I know that that's what you do in a flush but it says on the back "for final flush" 2-3 days.

wait so does that mean lights out the whole time? im still confused. so the last 24 hrs should be dark? so its okay to keep the lights on for now?


----------



## Heruk (Feb 15, 2008)

asiankatie said:


> Well I know that that's what you do in a flush but it says on the back "for final flush" 2-3 days.


i honestly am not sure but i dont think that ganja should have anything but water in its final days 
i talked to the owner of the local hydro store
he said that flora kleen neutralizes the nutes but you should still flush
which left me confused 
so i concluded that after i use florakleen when im ready i will also do a straight water flush 
sorry if i confused you anymore





asiankatie said:


> wait so does that mean lights out the whole time? im still confused. so the last 24 hrs should be dark? so its okay to keep the lights on for now?


for the time being keep it 12/12 and the last day 24 hrs dark
o i guess its your last days huh
duh
yea
guess its lights out if this is your last day


----------



## Heruk (Feb 15, 2008)

asiankatie said:


> At the Community College. it's pretty sweet. but mushroom enthusiasts are fucking WEIRDOS


Lmfao I could imagine 
but why in particular?



asiankatie said:


> haha thats funny that you should be working on that, i think that MAY just be a contradiction lol.


lol
Im not actualy addicted to anything just thought it was a funny coincydink



asiankatie said:


> OKAY! Aww thank you ^_^


hehe
your welcome


so what methods do you use in your class?
is that class required for your major?


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 15, 2008)

Its sad to see the grow end like this, I am sorry gurl. I admire your work on your grow set up. You put in work. Good luck on your next grow. I suggest also looking into trying the "screen of green" method. Wether u go soil or hydro set up it can be done and makes an AMAZING yield. U look like u have the skills to do it and make a cool journal. Just my input. Im def gonna try this when I am done with my current grow.


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 15, 2008)

Aka [FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1](SCROG). Look it up on google they look Sick K.
[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## nowstopwhining (Feb 15, 2008)

Im gorwing shrooms at the moment...Wanna see??? hahaha


----------



## asiankatie (Feb 16, 2008)

robbie82 said:


> Aka [FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1](SCROG). Look it up on google they look Sick K.
> [/SIZE][/FONT]


Yeah i Plan on doing that I think its a cool method. I was watching JCommerce's journal and he did a setup like mine but with a scrog his yeild looks like its gonna be off the HIZ-OOK


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 16, 2008)

asiankatie said:


> Yeah i Plan on doing that I think its a cool method. I was watching JCommerce's journal and he did a setup like mine but with a scrog his yeild looks like its gonna be off the HIZ-OOK


Yup it was the first time I saw it. I got upset cause I would have attempted this. I thin you have the skills and know how for this, and man it would make for an amazingly entertaining journal!.......lol.

Regardless what you do keep us updated and good luck K!


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Feb 17, 2008)

So AK - when are you going to start your next grow?


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 22, 2008)

termite said:


> Any latest photos of you


lmao

Let me ask her, I think I have a better chance for some unknown reason
any nude pics asian?


----------



## Heruk (Feb 22, 2008)

so how was it?
i shrooms and weed together are the shit!
I was very potentiating
I could focus on anything i want to learn and grow at least 5 times faster
it was amazing


----------



## akisgift (May 1, 2008)

power to the women green thumbers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! fuck yeah! almost makes me jealous real shit...


----------



## bongspit (May 1, 2008)

*I would not be too jealous...*


----------



## Lacy (May 2, 2008)

kittysecrets4u said:


> So AK - when are you going to start your next grow?


_I haven't seen her around in months_



Zekedogg said:


> lmao
> 
> Let me ask her, I think I have a better chance for some unknown reason
> any nude pics asian?


_Zeke's such a DAWG_



bongspit said:


> *I would not be too jealous...*


_Why you say that Bong?_


----------



## asiankatie (May 3, 2008)

Its true yeah i havent been around lately, last grow though i learned alot, was pretty much a flop.

Im thinking of starting a 2nd one in the summer adn doing it totally differently, ill definitely make a forum for it though.

For sure....

Hope all your grows are going well!


----------



## Lacy (May 3, 2008)

_Oh bummer. I didn't know. With all the help you had I thought you had a great grow. _
_I am sure you will do much better next time . _
_Good luck gurl. nice to see you around. _


asiankatie said:


> Its true yeah i havent been around lately, last grow though i learned alot, was pretty much a flop.
> 
> Im thinking of starting a 2nd one in the summer adn doing it totally differently, ill definitely make a forum for it though.
> 
> ...


----------



## Heruk (May 9, 2008)

hey AK
iv been busy too
school and a new business have me occupied
but i think you just got caught with some bad seed thats all
this time i started with 4 nirvana white widow 1 was female 2 hermaphrodite and 1 male
so even nirvana seed can be bad
id say veg about 3 times the weed you want to flower
that way you will have enough females 
and if by chance you have too many females you can always kill them or bonsai them
anyway
hope your well 
peace


----------



## Apass d Weed (May 25, 2008)

hey asian katie like every other noob like myself is very inspired buy your setup keep up the good work hope my grow turns out like yours


----------



## 14pimp (Oct 21, 2008)

katie where r u, i miss your sweet smells


----------



## ultimate procrastinator (Oct 21, 2008)

dude. thread is long dead


----------



## tckfui (Oct 21, 2008)

its true ... you can thank yours truly for that!!!
no seriously though, what did happen to her?


----------

